# Restoring Honor Rally



## Avatar4321

Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week? 

Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.


----------



## California Girl

I can't but I know some people who are. I think it should be a kinda cool day.... but not as cool as the 'I have a dream' thing.


----------



## Gatekeeper

I cannot attend either, but will be looking forward to hopefully seeing it broadcast.


----------



## Caroljo

I'd love to but can't...no time or money!  But i hope they broadcast it!! I'm sure Glenn will show alot of it though.


----------



## MaggieMae

Billed as "non-political"?? Sure, Glenn, sure.

NRA 1st Freedom Beck Palin 3


----------



## kwc57

I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?


----------



## twogreen2c

I'm going.  While reading a Face Book message board, I came across a post by someone who had seats left on their bus.  We will be leaving at 6:30 AM from the organizer's house, thus I got the impression he organized this with a group of friends and associates.  He said he wife will have some muffins and stuff before we leave.  Once we arrive in DC, we will be walking from our parking area to the Lincoln Memorial. I like that; there is no way I want to deal with the transit system after taking a bus into the area.  Hopefully, everything will go smoothly and we will get there with no traffic blockages.  Beck has been hyping this event as something you will not want to miss or you will regret it forever.  Hopefully, his hyping won't lead to diisappointment.  I expect part of this rally will touch on God.  I'm not a religious person, but I can still show respect to those who have faith, even if I don't share their same beliefs.  Sadly, with the direction our Country is heading, we do need some divine intervention.


----------



## uscitizen

LMAO.
Glenn sure needs his honor restored.  However a rally won't do that.


----------



## masquerade

I was at the Taxpayer March back in September 2009.  Wow!  What an experience that was!  I would love nothing more than to go back down to D.C. this coming weekend, but there was no way I could pull it off.  A friend of mine and a group of acquaintances are heading down.  I wish everyone well!


----------



## midcan5

kwc57 said:


> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?



Good question, I'm at a loss what honor we lost: after the treatment of the natives, slavery, robber barons, bank failures, corporate corruption, illegal invasion of a sovereign nation, stock and housing bubbles, increased poverty, lynchings, discrimination, separate but..., no safety net, lousy and too expensive healthcare, crumbling infrastructure, excessive war machinery, overpaid executives, outsourcing, lousy intelligence, prohibition, McCarthyism, witch hunts, underpaid and underfunded education, excessive deficits as the wealthy get tax relief, talking heads that spin and do nothing positive for America?  Good question.


----------



## kwc57

kwc57 said:


> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?



Since no one seems to know, I went and looked it up.

_Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.

Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.

Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC._

I was unaware that the values that founded this great nation were lost.  Perhaps it is a matter of perspective.


----------



## uscitizen

Beck served in the military?  Palin?

More Right wing armchair warrior hoopla.
Using others military service for their own political purposes.


----------



## California Girl

kwc57 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one seems to know, I went and looked it up.
> 
> _Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC._
> 
> I was unaware that the values that founded this great nation were lost.  Perhaps it is a matter of perspective.
Click to expand...


You actually see the principles of 'integrity, truth and honor' as high on the priority list of any of our politicians? I sure as hell don't. I see very little of these three qualities generally in the US.... in fact, my impression is that, to many on the left, they're a joke.


----------



## uscitizen

I predict this rally will be a failure and no honor will be restored.


----------



## Sherry

Yeah, they should all just stay home and remain apathetic.


----------



## bodecea

uscitizen said:


> Beck served in the military?  Palin?
> 
> More Right wing armchair warrior hoopla.
> Using others military service for their own political purposes.



Maybe they can park an aircraft carrier off the coast for an extra day after a long deployment so they have a more patriotic backdrop.


----------



## Ravi

kwc57 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one seems to know, I went and looked it up.
> 
> _Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC._
> 
> I was unaware that the values that founded this great nation were lost.  Perhaps it is a matter of perspective.
Click to expand...

That still doesn't make sense...restoring honor to the military? I hadn't realized they'd lost it.

Interesting to note that firearms are not allowed at the rally.


----------



## AquaAthena

Avatar4321 said:


> Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week?
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.



I'll be there in spirit only. Glenn Beck works hard towards peace and I admire him very much.


----------



## Ravi

AquaAthena said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week?
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there in spirit only. Glenn Beck works hard towards peace and I admire him very much.
Click to expand...

If "peace" means trash talking half of America you have a point. bwahahahahaha!


----------



## kwc57

California Girl said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one seems to know, I went and looked it up.
> 
> _Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to America&#8217;s service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nation&#8217;s founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC._
> 
> I was unaware that the values that founded this great nation were lost.  Perhaps it is a matter of perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually see the principles of 'integrity, truth and honor' as high on the priority list of any of our politicians? I sure as hell don't. I see very little of these three qualities generally in the US.... in fact, my impression is that, to many on the left, they're a joke.
Click to expand...


As always, it depends on the politician in question and each citizens interpretation of those principles.  I just attended the National Boy Scout Jamboree this summer with 45,000 Boy Scouts, so yeah, I do see many examples of integrity, truth and honor all around me.  I don't see anything that needs to be restored.....just nutured and continued.


----------



## Liberty

nope, but i hope it is awesome. the apathy has to stop.


----------



## PoliticalChic

midcan5 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, I'm at a loss what honor we lost: after the treatment of the natives, slavery, robber barons, bank failures, corporate corruption, illegal invasion of a sovereign nation, stock and housing bubbles, increased poverty, lynchings, discrimination, separate but..., no safety net, lousy and too expensive healthcare, crumbling infrastructure, excessive war machinery, overpaid executives, outsourcing, lousy intelligence, prohibition, McCarthyism, witch hunts, underpaid and underfunded education, excessive deficits as the wealthy get tax relief, talking heads that spin and do nothing positive for America?  Good question.
Click to expand...


"When Ali, then Cassius Clay, Jr., won the light heavy weight championship in the Olympic games in Rome in 1960, he called himself the prettiest, the fastest, the greatest. Then, as if to undermine Alis self-concept and obviously strike a blow for Communism, a Soviet journalist questioned Ali about racial segregation in America. His response was, "Tell your readers weve got qualified people working on that, and Im not worried about the outcome. To me, the U.S.A. is still the best country in the world including yours. It may be hard to get something to eat sometimes, but anyhow, I aint fighting alligators and living in a mud hut."
Robert Lipsyte, Free to be Muhammad Ali, (New York: Harper & Row Publishers, 1977), p. 3.


----------



## Avatar4321

kwc57 said:


> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?



I answered you and was completely ignored.

Again, look to my signature.


----------



## Avatar4321

uscitizen said:


> LMAO.
> Glenn sure needs his honor restored.  However a rally won't do that.



Could you tell me what's wrong with making an effort to inspire honor and integrity in people's lives?


----------



## Avatar4321

uscitizen said:


> I predict this rally will be a failure and no honor will be restored.



Well, in your case, I would guess that's true.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Sherry said:


> Yeah, they should all just stay home and remain apathetic.



I see the sarcasm, and understand it, as well..

In a recent speech, Stephen Hayes said

"One final point: For many Tea Partiers, the massive and unconstitutional growth of government is the fundamental issue. But I think theres something deeper, too. After her husband had won several primaries in a row in the spring of 2008, Michelle Obama proclaimed that for the first time in her life she was proud of her country. It was a stunning statement. It also foreshadowed what was to come: Since Barack Obama took office in January 2009, he has devoted much of his time to criticizing his own country. He apologizes for the policy decisions of his predecessors. He worries aloud that the U.S. has become too powerful. He has explicitly rejected the doctrine of American exceptionalism.

And this is not mere rhetoric. For the first time ever, the U.S. is participating in the Universal Periodic Reviewa United Nations initiative in which member countries investigate their own nations human rights abuses. The State Department has held ten listening sessions around the U.S. during which an alphabet soup of left-wing groups aired their numerous grievances. These complaints are to be included in a report that the U.S. will submit to the United Nations Human Rights Council. It will be evaluated by such paragons of human rights as Burkina Faso, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, China, and Cuba."
https://www.hillsdale.edu/news/imprimis/archive/issue.asp?year=2010&month=07

I see much of this- both sides- reflected in this thread.


----------



## Cal

Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.


----------



## Ravi

YoungLefty said:


> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.


I read that Sarah Palin was going to start yelling out the word "******" and while it is bouncing around the Lincoln Memorial she's gonna cheer "you betcha!"


----------



## kwc57

Ravi said:


> I read that Sarah Palin was going to start yelling out the word "******" and while it is bouncing around the Lincoln Memorial she's gonna cheer "you betcha!"



Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son.

View attachment 11313


----------



## Avatar4321

YoungLefty said:


> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.



It was the only weekend available. Besides what's more appropriate than restoring honor on that day?


----------



## uscitizen

Avatar4321 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.
> Glenn sure needs his honor restored.  However a rally won't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me what's wrong with making an effort to inspire honor and integrity in people's lives?
Click to expand...


Nothing is wrong with actually doing that.  this hullabaloo is not really about that, it is about politics and one party's candidates winning.


----------



## Woyzeck

What kind of honor that we lost can be restored with a political rally? I would assume honor could be regained through honorable actions, but since America's a big country full of people, that isn't bound to happen at all on the whole.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week?
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3yn3SelVCs]YouTube - Glenn Beck "Get Off My Phone" Radio Freak Out (TWILIGHT VAMPIRE METAL REMIX)[/ame]

ed....dammit...well if the link had worked it would have been everything you need to know about this "circus clown".....


----------



## Zona

By the way, will Beck lie about the attnedance THIS time as well?  Will he use old footage of another rally?  lolololol

Ol beck....a dry drunk mormon who said he is a circus clown....and he is having a rally and morons are going to go there.  lololololol

Funny stuff.  The teabaggers are idiots.


----------



## The Infidel

Funny how the usual suspects have NOTHING good to say about Americans wanting to restore some integrity back in their lives.

I wish I could be there, unfortunately I cant take off of work. Otherwise I'd be on a bus going to DC.


----------



## bodecea

The Infidel said:


> Funny how the usual suspects have NOTHING good to say about Americans wanting to restore some integrity back in their lives.
> 
> I wish I could be there, unfortunately I cant take off of work. Otherwise I'd be on a bus going to DC.



Tell us how we've lost it in the first place.   Some of us disagree that our integrity as America is gone.

But then again, I guess it is once again fashionable to say that we have faults as a nation.....before, that did not seem to be acceptable.


----------



## jillian

uscitizen said:


> LMAO.
> Glenn sure needs his honor restored.  However a rally won't do that.



very true. very true.


----------



## jillian

The Infidel said:


> Funny how the usual suspects have NOTHING good to say about Americans wanting to restore some integrity back in their lives.
> 
> I wish I could be there, unfortunately I cant take off of work. Otherwise I'd be on a bus going to DC.



i can't speak for anyone else, but i don't see this as having anything to do with 'restoring honor'.

in fact, some of us think that would have been more appropriate during the last administration.


----------



## Dr Grump

It's all about credibility. Beck has none, except for the couple of million who listen to him, to which I say:

1) Out of 300 million people, having less than 1 percent listen to you doesn't give you credibility, which is reinforced
2) when you look at the type of fanboys and girls he attracts...


----------



## uscitizen

Zona said:


> By the way, will Beck lie about the attnedance THIS time as well?  Will he use old footage of another rally?  lolololol
> 
> Ol beck....a dry drunk mormon who said he is a circus clown....and he is having a rally and morons are going to go there.  lololololol
> 
> Funny stuff.  The teabaggers are idiots.



Beck is a Moremoan?


----------



## Ravi

bodecea said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the usual suspects have NOTHING good to say about Americans wanting to restore some integrity back in their lives.
> 
> I wish I could be there, unfortunately I cant take off of work. Otherwise I'd be on a bus going to DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how we've lost it in the first place.   Some of us disagree that our integrity as America is gone.
> 
> But then again, I guess it is once again fashionable to say that we have faults as a nation.....before, that did not seem to be acceptable.
Click to expand...

Maybe they mean the torturing...there was a long period of time when Americans were the good guys of the world and now we are tarnished.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the usual suspects have NOTHING good to say about Americans wanting to restore some integrity back in their lives.
> 
> I wish I could be there, unfortunately I cant take off of work. Otherwise I'd be on a bus going to DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how we've lost it in the first place.   Some of us disagree that our integrity as America is gone.
> 
> But then again, I guess it is once again fashionable to say that we have faults as a nation.....before, that did not seem to be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they mean the torturing...there was a long period of time when Americans were the good guys of the world and now we are tarnished.
Click to expand...


You tell yourself that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## midcan5

"In our age there is no such thing as 'keeping out of politics.' All issues are political issues, and politics itself is a mass of lies, evasions, folly, hatred and schizophrenia.  George Orwell

I watched a bit of Beck trying to resurrect Joe McCarthy to the honorable as I was reading about the times and McCarthyism, when you pick and choose your honor based on your blind partisanship, it ceases to be honorable. Freud said the hardest thing there is is to be honest with oneself. Palin the quitter, and Beck the modern day McCarthy are American media examples of something less than honor. 


"I keep six honest serving men
(They taught me all I knew);
Their names are What and Why and When
And How and Where and Who."             Rudyard Kipling


----------



## Ravi

The Tea Party Guide to DC as listed on Google Maps:

The Tea Party Guide to DC - Google Maps


----------



## NYcarbineer

Have the 'nuts decided what the attendance figure for the rally is yet?

They'll definitely make one up;  I'm just curious if they've settled on one yet.


----------



## Ravi

A gazillion and counting.


----------



## kwc57

Avatar4321 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered you and was completely ignored.
> 
> Again, look to my signature.
Click to expand...


Your sig speaks to an individuals honor and our nation is made of many, many honorable people.  You did not answer my question about what honor Beck is trying to restore.  Are you saying he is trying to get people to act honorably?  How does holding a rally accomplish that?


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered you and was completely ignored.
> 
> Again, look to my signature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sig speaks to an individuals honor and our nation is made of many, many honorable people.  You did not answer my question about what honor Beck is trying to restore.  Are you saying he is trying to get people to act honorably?  How does holding a rally accomplish that?
Click to expand...


They pick up after themselves...hold doors open for others...give up their seats to the elderly...use their indoor voices....raise their hand politely and wait to be called on...?


----------



## CountofTuscany

Sherry said:


> Yeah, they should all just stay home and remain apathetic.


Unfortunately I think this is what our political leaders rely on. It give them total control.


----------



## MaggieMae

AquaAthena said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week?
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there in spirit only. Glenn Beck works hard towards peace and I admire him very much.
Click to expand...


Beck does and says whatever is going to put the most money into his own pockets. Here he is in 2006 in praise of Islam. He had just been hired by CNN Headline News. Imagine that.

FLASHBACK: In 2006 joint appearance, Beck*appeared to*call Imam Rauf a "good Muslim" | Media Matters for America


----------



## MaggieMae

Avatar4321 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.
> Glenn sure needs his honor restored.  However a rally won't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me what's wrong with making an effort to inspire honor and integrity in people's lives?
Click to expand...


Nothing, except when there's a hidden motive by attempting to show that the 'other' Americans are conspiring to destroy it.

Unfortunately, where Glenn Beck is concerned, there's always a hidden agenda with his daily portrayals that "conservatives" are the only patriotic Americans. Everyone else is conspiring to destroy America.


----------



## MaggieMae

PoliticalChic said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they should all just stay home and remain apathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the sarcasm, and understand it, as well..
> 
> In a recent speech, Stephen Hayes said
> 
> "One final point: For many Tea Partiers, the massive and unconstitutional growth of government is the fundamental issue. But I think theres something deeper, too. After her husband had won several primaries in a row in the spring of 2008, Michelle Obama proclaimed that for the first time in her life she was proud of her country. It was a stunning statement. It also foreshadowed what was to come: Since Barack Obama took office in January 2009, he has devoted much of his time to criticizing his own country. He apologizes for the policy decisions of his predecessors. He worries aloud that the U.S. has become too powerful. He has explicitly rejected the doctrine of American exceptionalism.
> 
> And this is not mere rhetoric. For the first time ever, the U.S. is participating in the Universal Periodic Reviewa United Nations initiative in which member countries investigate their own nations human rights abuses. The State Department has held ten listening sessions around the U.S. during which an alphabet soup of left-wing groups aired their numerous grievances. These complaints are to be included in a report that the U.S. will submit to the United Nations Human Rights Council. It will be evaluated by such paragons of human rights as Burkina Faso, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, China, and Cuba."
> https://www.hillsdale.edu/news/imprimis/archive/issue.asp?year=2010&month=07
> 
> I see much of this- both sides- reflected in this thread.
Click to expand...


But it *IS* mere rhetoric, because Hayes chooses words TAKEN OUT OF CONTEXT _to make a point._ If he honestly _believed_ what he was saying, he would NOT have needed props to do it. Here is what Michelle Obama *said*, in two separate speeches during the campaign:

_In Milwaukee she said, "People in this country are ready for change and hungry for a different kind of politics and  for the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country because it feels like hope is finally making a comeback.  

In Madison, she said, "For the first time in my adult lifetime, Im really proud of my country  not just because Barack has done well, but because I think people are hungry for change.  I have been desperate to see our country moving in that direction and just not feeling so alone in my frustration and disappointment._


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Avatar4321 said:


> Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week?
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.



There are lots of free busses available now but no more hotel rooms, DC is sold out.

Check becks homepage I think he lists the busses with seats there.


----------



## MaggieMae

The Infidel said:


> Funny how the usual suspects have NOTHING good to say about Americans wanting to restore some integrity back in their lives.
> 
> I wish I could be there, unfortunately I cant take off of work. Otherwise I'd be on a bus going to DC.



What's confusing to most of _US_ is that we don't feel we've even lost our integrity in the first place. Get it now?


----------



## MaggieMae

bodecea said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the usual suspects have NOTHING good to say about Americans wanting to restore some integrity back in their lives.
> 
> I wish I could be there, unfortunately I cant take off of work. Otherwise I'd be on a bus going to DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us how we've lost it in the first place.   Some of us disagree that our integrity as America is gone.
> 
> But then again, I guess it is once again fashionable to say that we have faults as a nation.....before, that did not seem to be acceptable.
Click to expand...


I just said the same thing. While I admit that many of the younger generations who have lost all sense of what's important other than who will be sending their next text messages, most adults over 30 are still patriotic Americans who are proud of our country--warts and all--and we will try to do what's best for us as a whole. Beck and his minions have frantically tried to tear down that truth. The vast majority of Republicans, Democrats, liberals/conservatives, black, white, or green, are still AMERICANS. We just differ on how to go about dealing with crises that affect us all. And it's been that way for time immemorial, so who the fuck is Glenn Beck to try to convince the world otherwise?


----------



## Douger

Ravi said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that Sarah Palin was going to start yelling out the word "******" and while it is bouncing around the Lincoln Memorial she's gonna cheer "you betcha!"
Click to expand...

First a REAL murkin will speak.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ravi said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that Sarah Palin was going to start yelling out the word "******" and while it is bouncing around the Lincoln Memorial she's gonna cheer "you betcha!"
Click to expand...


I heard she was just going to introduce the speakers and have no other role.  

Place a bet on which one of us comes closer to reality?   I win you rep me 3 times, you win I rep you 3 times?


----------



## Ravi

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that Sarah Palin was going to start yelling out the word "******" and while it is bouncing around the Lincoln Memorial she's gonna cheer "you betcha!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard she was just going to introduce the speakers and have no other role.
> 
> Place a bet on which one of us comes closer to reality?   I win you rep me 3 times, you win I rep you 3 times?
Click to expand...

 I didn't say it was true, just that I read it.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ravi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that Sarah Palin was going to start yelling out the word "******" and while it is bouncing around the Lincoln Memorial she's gonna cheer "you betcha!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard she was just going to introduce the speakers and have no other role.
> 
> Place a bet on which one of us comes closer to reality?   I win you rep me 3 times, you win I rep you 3 times?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it was true, just that I read it.
Click to expand...


awwww so no bet?


----------



## Terry

I'll be there, staying in Springfield and will take the Metro into DC Sat. morning.  Did this before for a 4th of July and it was easy in and out taking the metro.  They are prepared, so those that want to go but no hotel, I suggested going out of DC area close to a metro station.


----------



## WillowTree

Avatar4321 said:


> Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week?
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.



You could not pay me to go to DC in August.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ravi said:


> A gazillion and counting.



Someone should remind them that if they're going to use old pictures from past real rallies to pretend they show the crowd of this one,

it's late summer.  Make sure the trees/foliage match lol.


----------



## Terry

Current weather forecast will be 83 degree's sunny, zero percent chance of rain and a slight breeze, low humidity too.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I don't think Glen Beck's honor is restorable.


----------



## WillowTree

NYcarbineer said:


> I don't think Glen Beck's honor is restorable.



We know you don't think, you don't have to tell us.


----------



## Ravi

Well...no one seems to know what honor is being restored. Just another empty catch phrase from the GOP.


----------



## Liberty

Ravi said:


> Well...no one seems to know what honor is being restored. Just another empty catch phrase from the GOP.



youre a fucking idiot if you cant figure it out.


----------



## Ravi

Liberty said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...no one seems to know what honor is being restored. Just another empty catch phrase from the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youre a fucking idiot if you cant figure it out.
Click to expand...

You can't either, hmmm?


----------



## Avatar4321

Ravi said:


> Well...no one seems to know what honor is being restored. Just another empty catch phrase from the GOP.



Not our fault if you aren't reading any responses.


----------



## Avatar4321

Looks like Ive got a way to get there. Ill give a report of how it goes.


----------



## Ravi

Avatar4321 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...no one seems to know what honor is being restored. Just another empty catch phrase from the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not our fault if you aren't reading any responses.
Click to expand...

I read them all. None of them explained.


----------



## Sinatra

From a year ago...
___

Obama and The Democrats: Are You Listening?

*If President Obama does not alter course swiftly, if the Democrat Congress does not fully understand the encompassing mistrust against their socialist direction now permeating the American subconscious, the Democrat Party may very well be relegated to the scrap heap of history.  The Democrats, under the overtly misguided, impractical, and contradictory leadership of President Obama, have openly turned against those Americans who have the clarity of courage to question the necessity and soundness of their intended policies, equating these outspoken citizens to Nazis, thugs, and all things un-American.  Thomas Jefferson, in one of his deepest moments of national reflection, spoke as well as any to the point of a government grown far beyond its own means, and at the expense of the citizens its existence is intended to serve when he stated, I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just.*



Obama and The Democrats: Are You Listening? | Socyberty


----------



## Liberty

Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.

Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to America&#8217;s service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nation&#8217;s founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.

Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.

glennbeck.com/828

now shut the fuck up


----------



## NYcarbineer

Shouldn't Beck and his herd show some respect for 'hallowed ground', 

and stay off it? 

 I mean, using the logic around all this 'hallowed ground' talk that's been going on lately.


----------



## Ravi

Liberty said:


> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> glennbeck.com/828
> 
> now shut the fuck up


So Beck and Palin think service personnel and other upstanding citizens have been acting inhonorably???


----------



## Charles_Main

Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.


----------



## uscitizen

Charles_Main said:


> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.



Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?

Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.

I did not realize it was a charity event.


----------



## bodecea

uscitizen said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
Click to expand...


Good to see money going to families of our military....tho I cannot help but wonder how much could have been raised by Hannity getting waterboarded for charity like he said he would.


----------



## Liberty

Ravi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> glennbeck.com/828
> 
> now shut the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> So Beck and Palin think service personnel and other upstanding citizens have been acting inhonorably???
Click to expand...


why dont you email beck and ask? He would probably see, as well as I do, that he never said that. Also, "inhonorably" isn't a word.


----------



## Liberty

uscitizen said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
Click to expand...


tickets are free you fucking imbecile.


----------



## G.T.

Liberty said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tickets are free you fucking imbecile.
Click to expand...


Umm, you do realize that the very post you quoted cited "bus and hotel" as expenses, right?


----------



## Mr Natural

You kids have fun down there now and make sure to stay out of the bad neighborhoods and don't talk to strangers.


----------



## xotoxi

kwc57 said:


> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?



Craziness.


----------



## Avatar4321

xotoxi said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craziness.
Click to expand...


Would be if it were true.


----------



## xotoxi

Ravi said:


> Well...no one seems to know what honor is being restored. Just another empty catch phrase from the GOP.



I think that Glenbeck would like to restore the country to the way it used to be back in 2007.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

uscitizen said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
Click to expand...


Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

I'll be at the Lincoln Memorial on the 28th.


----------



## uscitizen

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
Click to expand...


Actually?  Really?  Approximately 25% of my income for the year.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually?  Really?  Approximately 25% of my income for the year.
Click to expand...


Sure.


----------



## MaggieMae

Sinatra said:


> From a year ago...
> ___
> 
> Obama and The Democrats: Are You Listening?
> 
> *If President Obama does not alter course swiftly, if the Democrat Congress does not fully understand the encompassing mistrust against their socialist direction now permeating the American subconscious, the Democrat Party may very well be relegated to the scrap heap of history.  The Democrats, under the overtly misguided, impractical, and contradictory leadership of President Obama, have openly turned against those Americans who have the clarity of courage to question the necessity and soundness of their intended policies, equating these outspoken citizens to Nazis, thugs, and all things un-American.  Thomas Jefferson, in one of his deepest moments of national reflection, spoke as well as any to the point of a government grown far beyond its own means, and at the expense of the citizens its existence is intended to serve when he stated, I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just.*
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and The Democrats: Are You Listening? | Socyberty



Another Jefferson moment of clarity (3/31/1809, 20 years following signing the Constitution):
_
"The care of human life and happiness, and not their destruction, is the first and only legitimate object of good government."_


----------



## uscitizen

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually?  Really?  Approximately 25% of my income for the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...


Why not?  My needs are small, everything is paid for and I have less than a year to live.

I bought my ladyfriend a new Camry earlier this year, but I bought that out of my gold eagles.
Most of the rest of my actual income goes for food electricity,etc and for paying my help.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> glennbeck.com/828
> 
> now shut the fuck up



Oh that explains a lot, sure. What "virtues" and "values" is he talking about? And why was it necessary to include the word "warrior" to define his latest "special operation"??

Why is it loudmouths like Beck think that only conservative ideologues are patriotic? Morally superior? Most virtuous? *He and his minions have set about keeping this great nation divided.* If anything, it is that asshole that is UNpatriotic, immoral, and hardly "virtuous" because what he is doing is the most UNAmerican thing that can happen in these troubled times.


----------



## HUGGY

uscitizen said:


> I predict this rally will be a failure and no honor will be restored.



The premis is stupid.  The main characters work for a company that went to court to ensure the right to lie to the public.  

Honor????   PUUUULLLEEEZZZZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## G.T.

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually?  Really?  Approximately 25% of my income for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?  My needs are small, everything is paid for and I have less than a year to live.
> 
> I bought my ladyfriend a new Camry earlier this year, but I bought that out of my gold eagles.
> Most of the rest of my actual income goes for food electricity,etc and for paying my help.
Click to expand...


I'm really sorry to hear that man.


----------



## MaggieMae

uscitizen said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
Click to expand...


I didn't either. I still contribute annually to this PRIVATELY FUNDED Iraq/Afghanistan war veteran's rehabilitation center, donations for which began nearly five years ago before the first trauma center was built in San Antonio.

https://www.fallenheroesfund.org/Ne...ntrepid-Center-of-Excellence-Officially-.aspx


----------



## MaggieMae

bodecea said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to see money going to families of our military....tho I cannot help but wonder how much could have been raised by Hannity getting waterboarded for charity like he said he would.
Click to expand...


I think he probably had a conversation with Christopher Hitchens, that's why.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tickets are free you fucking imbecile.
Click to expand...


Why such vitriol? I always get the impression when someone comes right out of the gate and starts cussing out someone that the person really has a little voice somewhere suggesting he/she could be wrong but HATES that it gets in the way of his established position.


----------



## MaggieMae

xotoxi said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...no one seems to know what honor is being restored. Just another empty catch phrase from the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Glenbeck would like to restore the country to the way it used to be back in 2007.
Click to expand...


When he was still only doing radio and not yet hired by CNN? Doubtful. He's made millions being the bash-liberals point guy at Fox. He makes Hannity and O'Reilly almost look saintly.


----------



## HUGGY

Avatar4321 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.
> Glenn sure needs his honor restored.  However a rally won't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me what's wrong with making an effort to inspire honor and integrity in people's lives?
Click to expand...


I could, but it is unlikely you would understand that people cannot be "talked" into being honorable.  This effort smacks of the Christian mechanism of "confession" and forgiveness.

Fox infotainment personalities are vacant of honor.  They work for a company that sued in court to preserve the right to lie to the American public.  On what basis should they be looked to for leadership in doing the right thing by anyone?


----------



## WillowTree

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually?  Really?  Approximately 25% of my income for the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...


He considers paying taxes charity. so do I


----------



## WillowTree

MaggieMae said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...no one seems to know what honor is being restored. Just another empty catch phrase from the GOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Glenbeck would like to restore the country to the way it used to be back in 2007.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When he was still only doing radio and not yet hired by CNN? Doubtful. He's made millions being the bash-liberals point guy at Fox. He makes Hannity and O'Reilly almost look saintly.
Click to expand...


Proving you don't watch. He bashes both sides.


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
Click to expand...


Broken down how? And please don't quote that infamous scientific article of several years ago which was so full of holes it resembled Swiss cheese.


----------



## MaggieMae

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually?  Really?  Approximately 25% of my income for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?  My needs are small, everything is paid for and I have less than a year to live.
> 
> I bought my ladyfriend a new Camry earlier this year, but I bought that out of my gold eagles.
> Most of the rest of my actual income goes for food electricity,etc and for paying my help.
Click to expand...


I don't donate a lot of cash, but a good amount of time volunteering. That will pick up even more this fall as I intend to get back into mentoring middle school students with reading problems.


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the left is hating on this guy for raising money for the kids of fallen special forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
Click to expand...


That's nonsense.

Gates and the dummy that owns Birkshire Hathaway are by far the biggest.  What someone gives or not is none of your business.


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Glenbeck would like to restore the country to the way it used to be back in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When he was still only doing radio and not yet hired by CNN? Doubtful. He's made millions being the bash-liberals point guy at Fox. He makes Hannity and O'Reilly almost look saintly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proving you don't watch. He bashes both sides.
Click to expand...


Riiiight...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nonsense.
> 
> Gates and the dummy that owns Birkshire Hathaway are by far the biggest.  What someone gives or not is none of your business.
Click to expand...


No one asked you dumbass.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MaggieMae said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so why are people going to waste all that money going to DC when they could mail it to the kids of fallen special forces?
> 
> Just mail in what you would spend on bus and hotel, etc.
> 
> I did not realize it was a charity event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Broken down how? And please don't quote that infamous scientific article of several years ago which was so full of holes it resembled Swiss cheese.
Click to expand...


Arthur C. Brooks: Conservatives Have Answered Barack Obama's Call - WSJ.com


----------



## HUGGY

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nonsense.
> 
> Gates and the dummy that owns Birkshire Hathaway are by far the biggest.  What someone gives or not is none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one asked you dumbass.
Click to expand...


So..you admit you are "No One"?  Well that *is honorable *of you.

When your dumb ass posts rediculous bullshit it *BEGS* response.

When I respond to it please don't take it personally.  I am pointing out your nonsense to *others*.


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nonsense.
> 
> Gates and the dummy that owns Birkshire Hathaway are by far the biggest.  What someone gives or not is none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one asked you dumbass.
Click to expand...


So no one can post here who doesn't meet with your approval? Funny, I don't see your handle highlighted in orange or red.


----------



## G.T.

None of you charitable gonads saw that uscitizen is going to die within the year? That shit made me feel creepy as fuck. Sad man, real sad.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> glennbeck.com/828
> 
> now shut the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that explains a lot, sure. What "virtues" and "values" is he talking about? And why was it necessary to include the word "warrior" to define his latest "special operation"??
> 
> Why is it loudmouths like Beck think that only conservative ideologues are patriotic? Morally superior? Most virtuous? *He and his minions have set about keeping this great nation divided.* If anything, it is that asshole that is UNpatriotic, immoral, and hardly "virtuous" because what he is doing is the most UNAmerican thing that can happen in these troubled times.
Click to expand...


and you're a dumbass. so, carry on.


----------



## Bfgrn

California Girl said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one seems to know, I went and looked it up.
> 
> _Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to America&#8217;s service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nation&#8217;s founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC._
> 
> I was unaware that the values that founded this great nation were lost.  Perhaps it is a matter of perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually see the principles of 'integrity, truth and honor' as high on the priority list of any of our politicians? I sure as hell don't. I see very little of these three qualities generally in the US.... in fact, my impression is that, to many on the left, they're a joke.
Click to expand...


Yea, the Beckster just exudes the principles of 'integrity, truth and honor' every time he shills for Goldline, a company he's a paid spokesman for. They rip off HIS viewers selling them 'fools gold'; gold coins they sell at 200 times their melt value.

The Beckster; right wing scum...


Among a people generally corrupt liberty cannot long exist.
Edmund Burke


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken down how? And please don't quote that infamous scientific article of several years ago which was so full of holes it resembled Swiss cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arthur C. Brooks: Conservatives Have Answered Barack Obama's Call - WSJ.com
Click to expand...


That's the one. I knew you would!  But here's some simple food for thought:



> Rather than taking that at face value, several questions should immediately pop into your mind:



Start reading:

Who's More Charitable - Liberals or Conservatives?

Not to mention that was 2004, when everyone was rolling in dough (or pretended they were anyway).

Ooops, 2008, sorry. There was an earlier faux "analysis" that I was recalling which basically covered the same misguided points.


----------



## Bfgrn

Lonestar_logic said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are the most charitable group in the US. How much have you donated to charity this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken down how? And please don't quote that infamous scientific article of several years ago which was so full of holes it resembled Swiss cheese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arthur C. Brooks: Conservatives Have Answered Barack Obama's Call - WSJ.com
Click to expand...


THE Arthur Brooks study

Arthur Brooks writes: "When it comes to giving or not giving, conservatives and liberals look a lot alike. *Conservative people are a percentage point or two more likely to give money* each year than liberal people, *but* a percentage point or so* less likely to volunteer* [citing the 2002 General Social Survey (GSS) and the 2000 Social Capital Community Benchmark Survey (SCCBS)]". (pp. 21-22)

So, according to THE Arthur Brooks study: conservatives believe in the giving of mammon (money) and liberals believe in the giving of themselves.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout history America has seen many great leaders and noteworthy citizens change her course. It is through their personal virtues and by their example that we are able to live as a free people. On August 28, come celebrate America by honoring our heroes, our heritage and our future.
> 
> Join the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, Glenn Beck, Sarah Palin and many more for this non-political event that pays tribute to Americas service personnel and other upstanding citizens who embody our nations founding principles of integrity, truth and honor.
> 
> Our freedom is possible only if we remain virtuous. Help us restore the values that founded this great nation. On August, 28th, come join us in our pledge to restore honor at the steps of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington DC.
> 
> glennbeck.com/828
> 
> now shut the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that explains a lot, sure. What "virtues" and "values" is he talking about? And why was it necessary to include the word "warrior" to define his latest "special operation"??
> 
> Why is it loudmouths like Beck think that only conservative ideologues are patriotic? Morally superior? Most virtuous? *He and his minions have set about keeping this great nation divided.* If anything, it is that asshole that is UNpatriotic, immoral, and hardly "virtuous" because what he is doing is the most UNAmerican thing that can happen in these troubled times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you're a dumbass. so, carry on.
Click to expand...


And so you will carry on with your *most* profound comments.


----------



## Avatar4321

Bfgrn said:


> Yea, the Beckster just exudes the principles of 'integrity, truth and honor' every time he shills for Goldline, a company he's a paid spokesman for. They rip off HIS viewers selling them 'fools gold'; gold coins they sell at 200 times their melt value.
> 
> The Beckster; right wing scum...
> 
> 
> Among a people generally corrupt liberty cannot long exist.
> Edmund Burke



I know you don't understand the concept of advertising. But people don't generally pay you to advertise for them if you don't talk about their product. Are you honestly suggesting that being a spokesperson for a product you believe in is dishonorable?


----------



## uscitizen

G.T. said:


> None of you charitable gonads saw that uscitizen is going to die within the year? That shit made me feel creepy as fuck. Sad man, real sad.





Don't sweat it we all die sometime, I have had a pretty good run.


----------



## G.T.

uscitizen said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you charitable gonads saw that uscitizen is going to die within the year? That shit made me feel creepy as fuck. Sad man, real sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat it we all die sometime, I have had a pretty good run.
Click to expand...


Hey man, if you have any bucket list accomplishments I can help with, please let me know.


----------



## uscitizen

WillowTree said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually?  Really?  Approximately 25% of my income for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He considers paying taxes charity. so do I
Click to expand...


Bull crap.  That is 25% of my take home.  Give or take a few bucks.
I also worked with the local church to give away an entire beef to needy people.
Had to line up enough to distribute it to before I had it slaughtered.

Yes I am an atheist and I still work with the local church.  Most of them there are good people so why not help?


----------



## uscitizen

G.T. said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of you charitable gonads saw that uscitizen is going to die within the year? That shit made me feel creepy as fuck. Sad man, real sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat it we all die sometime, I have had a pretty good run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey man, if you have any bucket list accomplishments I can help with, please let me know.
Click to expand...


Naah just keep on being a good guy.


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the Beckster just exudes the principles of 'integrity, truth and honor' every time he shills for Goldline, a company he's a paid spokesman for. They rip off HIS viewers selling them 'fools gold'; gold coins they sell at 200 times their melt value.
> 
> The Beckster; right wing scum...
> 
> 
> Among a people generally corrupt liberty cannot long exist.
> Edmund Burke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you don't understand the concept of advertising. But people don't generally pay you to advertise for them if you don't talk about their product. Are you honestly suggesting that being a spokesperson for a product you believe in is dishonorable?
Click to expand...


I understand 'advertising' and marketing very well. I spent over 20 years in commission sales. 

Here is the 'setup' to be swindled by Beck and then Goldline.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJtr91OuyF0]YouTube - Glenn Beck: Why I Buy Gold from Goldline[/ame]

Beck creates fear that the US dollar is on the verge of collapse and calls it 'editorializing'. He promotes 'gold' as the way to protect your nest egg. Then, he creates the fear that Obama will confiscate your gold. BUT, if you invest in antique gold 'coins', you will be safe because the government can't take collectible coins.

THEN, viewers calls Goldline to buy gold, and they are again 'advised' not to just buy gold, but to buy antique gold 'coins'. They end up buying gold at an average markup of 90% above melt value, 47% higher than competitors and as high as 208% over melt value.

The only person that considers Beck viewers bigger pea brains than me..........GLENN BECK


----------



## HUGGY

uscitizen said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually?  Really?  Approximately 25% of my income for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?  My needs are small, everything is paid for and *I have less than a year to live*.
> 
> I bought my ladyfriend a new Camry earlier this year, but I bought that out of my gold eagles.
> Most of the rest of my actual income goes for food electricity,etc and for paying my help.
Click to expand...


Buzz kill!!!   

I hope you are not suffering physical pain.  Sounds like you are as well adjusted to this unfortunate reality as can be expected.  I'm not sure I would want to share that kind of personal info with some of these cretens.  Brave!


----------



## G.T.

HUGGY said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  My needs are small, everything is paid for and *I have less than a year to live*.
> 
> I bought my ladyfriend a new Camry earlier this year, but I bought that out of my gold eagles.
> Most of the rest of my actual income goes for food electricity,etc and for paying my help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buzz kill!!!
> 
> I hope you are not suffering physical pain.  Sounds like you are as well adjusted to this unfortunate reality as can be expected.  I'm not sure I would want to share that kind of personal info with some of these cretens.  Brave!
Click to expand...

What's so personal about it? People overblow "privacy" concerns a lil much


----------



## HUGGY

G.T. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  My needs are small, everything is paid for and *I have less than a year to live*.
> 
> I bought my ladyfriend a new Camry earlier this year, but I bought that out of my gold eagles.
> Most of the rest of my actual income goes for food electricity,etc and for paying my help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz kill!!!
> 
> I hope you are not suffering physical pain.  Sounds like you are as well adjusted to this unfortunate reality as can be expected.  I'm not sure I would want to share that kind of personal info with some of these cretens.  Brave!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's so personal about it? People overblow "privacy" concerns a lil much
Click to expand...


Let's not argue about someones misfortune.  Neither of us are in any position to make meaningful comment without a request from the uscitizen.

As far as "privacy" is concerned I dont think there is another poster at USMB more open about who, what and where they are is concerned.  I have always been up front with who I am and where I can be found.  Annonymous posters are weak.


----------



## G.T.

HUGGY said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz kill!!!
> 
> I hope you are not suffering physical pain.  Sounds like you are as well adjusted to this unfortunate reality as can be expected.  I'm not sure I would want to share that kind of personal info with some of these cretens.  Brave!
> 
> 
> 
> What's so personal about it? People overblow "privacy" concerns a lil much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not argue about someones misfortune.  Neither of us are in any position to make meaningful comment without a request from the uscitizen.
> 
> As far as "privacy" is concerned I dont think there is another poster at USMB more open about who, what and where they are is concerned.  I have always been up front with who I am and where I can be found.  Annonymous posters are weak.
Click to expand...



Well then sir, you and I are in agreement. It's like we got to do the post-fight fuddy-duddy hand-shake and we didn't even take a swing. Pu$sies. *runs away ashamed*


----------



## Lonestar_logic

MaggieMae said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broken down how? And please don't quote that infamous scientific article of several years ago which was so full of holes it resembled Swiss cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur C. Brooks: Conservatives Have Answered Barack Obama's Call - WSJ.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one. I knew you would!  But here's some simple food for thought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than taking that at face value, several questions should immediately pop into your mind:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start reading:
> 
> Who's More Charitable - Liberals or Conservatives?
> 
> Not to mention that was 2004, when everyone was rolling in dough (or pretended they were anyway).
> 
> Ooops, 2008, sorry. There was an earlier faux "analysis" that I was recalling which basically covered the same misguided points.
Click to expand...


Lame argument. Giving is giving, the fact that tithing is included means nothing seeing that religous groups do far more charitable work than any other group.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Bfgrn said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broken down how? And please don't quote that infamous scientific article of several years ago which was so full of holes it resembled Swiss cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur C. Brooks: Conservatives Have Answered Barack Obama's Call - WSJ.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THE Arthur Brooks study
> 
> Arthur Brooks writes: "When it comes to giving or not giving, conservatives and liberals look a lot alike. *Conservative people are a percentage point or two more likely to give money* each year than liberal people, *but* a percentage point or so* less likely to volunteer* [citing the 2002 General Social Survey (GSS) and the 2000 Social Capital Community Benchmark Survey (SCCBS)]". (pp. 21-22)
> 
> So, according to THE Arthur Brooks study: conservatives believe in the giving of mammon (money) and liberals believe in the giving of themselves.
Click to expand...


So you can't win on one argument, you choose another. So what? Liberals volunteer more, I don't buy it , but ok.


----------



## newpolitics

California Girl said:


> I can't but I know some people who are. I think it should be a kinda cool day.... but not as cool as the 'I have a dream' thing.



"I have a dream THING". Are you being condescending or sincere? It reads as if you are being condenscending. Please excuse me if I have read it incorrectly.


----------



## newpolitics

Oh, and Glenn Beck is probably the biggest asshole I have ever seen on TV, although Sean Hannity is a pretty large one too. Bill-O isn't far behind.


----------



## Avatar4321

In other words, you can't deal with what he actually says so you resort to namecalling.


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week?
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.



too bad, according to beck, its going to be biblical...


----------



## Zona

Avatar4321 said:


> In other words, you can't deal with what he actually says so you resort to namecalling.



So Obama actually does have a deep seated hatred for white people?  There is proof of this then...?


----------



## newpolitics

Avatar4321 said:


> In other words, you can't deal with what he actually says so you resort to namecalling.



Yeah, that must be it. He is so RIGHT about EVERYTHING, that I wish to slander him on a political discussion forum so I can make myself feel better about how wrong I am afraid I really am...

It really scares me that people take Glenn Beck seriously. I truly have lost faith in people, and believe most people are really fucking stupid, and this is all after really tuning into politics after George bush came into office, the war in Iraq, Katrina, etc...  and ESPECIALLY the behavior of cons, neo-cons, and their followers after this last presidential election. I can't believe people stand behind themselves and with deference to these conservative leaders. Seriously, fuck everyone...


----------



## txlonghorn

newpolitics said:


> Oh, and Glenn Beck is probably the biggest asshole I have ever seen on TV, although Sean Hannity is a pretty large one too. Bill-O isn't far behind.



Well, I guess we all know what network YOU watch....cuz if you spent ANY time on MSNBC, you'd realize that Ed Schultz isn't only and asshole, he's a STUPID asshole...along with Keith and that other guy...what's his name...something Maddow.


----------



## jillian

txlonghorn said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Glenn Beck is probably the biggest asshole I have ever seen on TV, although Sean Hannity is a pretty large one too. Bill-O isn't far behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess we all know what network YOU watch....cuz if you spent ANY time on MSNBC, you'd realize that Ed Schultz isn't only and asshole, he's a STUPID asshole...along with Keith and that other guy...what's his name...something Maddow.
Click to expand...


well, i guess we all know what network YOU watch.. cuz if you spent ANY time on fox, you'd realize that Glen Beck isn't only and [sic] asshole, he's a STUPID asshole, along with Hannity and that other guy... what's his name... something Coulter.

Now go away or I shall mock you for a second time.


----------



## uscitizen

Other guy coulter  LMAO.


----------



## The Infidel

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't deal with what he actually says so you resort to namecalling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama actually does have a deep seated hatred for white people?  There is proof of this then...?
Click to expand...


There you go again with the race thing..... Gawd get over it!


----------



## geauxtohell

kwc57 said:


> I asked three times in a thread last week and never got a response......what honor is Glenn restoring?



The honor of sticking a dollar in Baby Huey's (aka Beck) wallet.

It needs to be restored since his most recent piece of shit book feel off the NYT bestseller's list.

BTW:  Two fun facts about Beck.

1.)  He's a man.

2.)  He cries on national TV.

You do the math on that one.


----------



## Bfgrn

Lonestar_logic said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur C. Brooks: Conservatives Have Answered Barack Obama's Call - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE Arthur Brooks study
> 
> Arthur Brooks writes: "When it comes to giving or not giving, conservatives and liberals look a lot alike. *Conservative people are a percentage point or two more likely to give money* each year than liberal people, *but* a percentage point or so* less likely to volunteer* [citing the 2002 General Social Survey (GSS) and the 2000 Social Capital Community Benchmark Survey (SCCBS)]". (pp. 21-22)
> 
> So, according to THE Arthur Brooks study: conservatives believe in the giving of mammon (money) and liberals believe in the giving of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't win on one argument, you choose another. So what? Liberals volunteer more, I don't buy it , but ok.
Click to expand...


Hey pea brain...if you don't 'buy' it, then YOUR assertion is invalid. Why? IT IS THE SAME STUDY...


----------



## Ravi

Zona said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week?
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad, according to beck, its going to be biblical...
Click to expand...

I wonder if Muslims are allowed?


----------



## California Girl

newpolitics said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't but I know some people who are. I think it should be a kinda cool day.... but not as cool as the 'I have a dream' thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a dream THING". Are you being condescending or sincere? It reads as if you are being condenscending. Please excuse me if I have read it incorrectly.
Click to expand...


Since MLK ranks as one of my "All Time Top 5 Americans", figure it out for yourself.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning to go to the Restoring Honor Rally Glenn is holding in DC next week?
> 
> Still haven't made up my mind. I'd like to but money's tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad, according to beck, its going to be biblical...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if Muslims are allowed?
Click to expand...


It's public property. You figure it out. I'm sure you're smart enough.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Bfgrn said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE Arthur Brooks study
> 
> Arthur Brooks writes: "When it comes to giving or not giving, conservatives and liberals look a lot alike. *Conservative people are a percentage point or two more likely to give money* each year than liberal people, *but* a percentage point or so* less likely to volunteer* [citing the 2002 General Social Survey (GSS) and the 2000 Social Capital Community Benchmark Survey (SCCBS)]". (pp. 21-22)
> 
> So, according to THE Arthur Brooks study: conservatives believe in the giving of mammon (money) and liberals believe in the giving of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't win on one argument, you choose another. So what? Liberals volunteer more, I don't buy it , but ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain...if you don't 'buy' it, then YOUR assertion is invalid. Why? IT IS THE SAME STUDY...
Click to expand...


I should have made myself clearer, my bad. What I'm not buying is the attempt at your
deflection from a discussion centered around donations by monetary means, to volunteering to pick up trash or ladle soup in a soup kitchen.


----------



## Paulie

Ravi said:


> Well...no one seems to know what honor is being restored. Just another empty catch phrase from the GOP.



Is that really the card you want to play after 'hope' and 'change'?


----------



## Zona

jillian said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Glenn Beck is probably the biggest asshole I have ever seen on TV, although Sean Hannity is a pretty large one too. Bill-O isn't far behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess we all know what network YOU watch....cuz if you spent ANY time on MSNBC, you'd realize that Ed Schultz isn't only and asshole, he's a STUPID asshole...along with Keith and that other guy...what's his name...something Maddow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i guess we all know what network YOU watch.. cuz if you spent ANY time on fox, you'd realize that Glen Beck isn't only and [sic] asshole, he's a STUPID asshole, along with Hannity and that other guy... what's his name... something Coulter.
> 
> Now go away or I shall mock you for a second time.
Click to expand...



That was just mean...


----------



## Zona

The Infidel said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you can't deal with what he actually says so you resort to namecalling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama actually does have a deep seated hatred for white people?  There is proof of this then...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again with the race thing..... Gawd get over it!
Click to expand...


Why wont you answer the question..was beck "factual" when he said the president had a deep seated hatred for white people..

I know you hate this, but please stay on point and answer the question.  Dont come back with I am trying to race bait.  Beck said it.  BECK SAID IT..back him up.  IS THIS FACTUAL?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama actually does have a deep seated hatred for white people?  There is proof of this then...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again with the race thing..... Gawd get over it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why wont you answer the question..was beck "factual" when he said the president had a deep seated hatred for white people..
> 
> I know you hate this, but please stay on point and answer the question.  Dont come back with I am trying to race bait.  Beck said it.  BECK SAID IT..back him up.  IS THIS FACTUAL?
Click to expand...


That was his opinion, it's as factual as any opinion you harbor.


----------



## Bfgrn

Lonestar_logic said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't win on one argument, you choose another. So what? Liberals volunteer more, I don't buy it , but ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain...if you don't 'buy' it, then YOUR assertion is invalid. Why? IT IS THE SAME STUDY...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have made myself clearer, my bad. What I'm not buying is the attempt at your
> deflection from a discussion centered around donations by monetary means, to volunteering to pick up trash or ladle soup in a soup kitchen.
Click to expand...


Oh, so throwing money at it is more noble than giving of your personal time and effort? In WHOSE book?

YOU are the one trying to use deflection. 

Matthew 6:1-4
Be careful not to do your 'acts of righteousness' before men, to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven "So when you give to the needy, do not announce it with trumpets, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and on the streets, to be honored by men. I tell you the truth, they have received their reward in full. But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, so that your giving may be in secret. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you.

Matthew 25:41-45
Then he will say to those on his left, 'Depart from me, you who are cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, I was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you did not clothe me, I was sick and in prison and you did not look after me.' They also will answer, 'Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison, and did not help you?' He will reply, 'I tell you the truth, whatever you did not do for one of the least among you, you did not do for me.'


----------



## MaggieMae

Lonestar_logic said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't win on one argument, you choose another. So what? Liberals volunteer more, I don't buy it , but ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pea brain...if you don't 'buy' it, then YOUR assertion is invalid. Why? IT IS THE SAME STUDY...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have made myself clearer, my bad. What I'm not buying is the attempt at your
> deflection from a discussion centered around donations by monetary means, to volunteering to pick up trash or ladle soup in a soup kitchen.
Click to expand...


What's the difference? Time is money. And this may come as a surprise to staunch capitalist conservatives, but MONEY doesn't automatically guarantee happiness.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> too bad, according to beck, its going to be biblical...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Muslims are allowed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's public property. You figure it out. I'm sure you're smart enough.
Click to expand...


  Ravi I once thought you actually weren't a hack


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

At least DR Martin Luther King Jr's family support Glenn Beck's Restoring Honor rally.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81OBztDww30]YouTube - Glenn Beck Talks With Dr. Elveda King - August 26, 2010[/ame]


----------



## bodecea

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> At least *DR Martin Luther King Jr's family* support Glenn Beck's Restoring Honor rally.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Talks With Dr. Elveda King - August 26, 2010



They do?


----------



## The Infidel

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> At least DR Martin Luther King Jr's family support Glenn Beck's Restoring Honor rally.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Talks With Dr. Elveda King - August 26, 2010



I watched it.... very good episode.

She is a very sweet lady, and I have a ton of respect for her.

Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## Zona

Lonestar_logic said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again with the race thing..... Gawd get over it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why wont you answer the question..was beck "factual" when he said the president had a deep seated hatred for white people..
> 
> I know you hate this, but please stay on point and answer the question.  Dont come back with I am trying to race bait.  Beck said it.  BECK SAID IT..back him up.  IS THIS FACTUAL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was his opinion, it's as factual as any opinion you harbor.
Click to expand...


so in other words, he can say ANYTHING...ANYTHING... and get away with it because its his opinion.  Now I am confused, someone else in this thread said he says facts, now your saying he says his opinion.  Which is it?


----------



## Zona

The Infidel said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least DR Martin Luther King Jr's family support Glenn Beck's Restoring Honor rally.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Talks With Dr. Elveda King - August 26, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it.... very good episode.
> 
> She is a very sweet lady, and I have a ton of respect for her.
> 
> Thanks for posting it up.
Click to expand...


I enjoyed MLK's son better.


----------



## Zona

bodecea said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least *DR Martin Luther King Jr's family* support Glenn Beck's Restoring Honor rally.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Talks With Dr. Elveda King - August 26, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do?
Click to expand...


No, just one niece.  Someone closer to his feelings is his son.  I like what he says more so than this niece.  What he says is, Beck is the antithesis of his father.  You see, his father was for social justice, Beck says being for  social justice makes you un american.


----------



## Zona

California Girl said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't but I know some people who are. I think it should be a kinda cool day.... but not as cool as the 'I have a dream' thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have a dream THING". Are you being condescending or sincere? It reads as if you are being condenscending. Please excuse me if I have read it incorrectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since MLK ranks as one of my "All Time Top 5 Americans", figure it out for yourself.
Click to expand...



Even though he was against the vietnam war?   Good for you then.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

bodecea said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least *DR Martin Luther King Jr's family* support Glenn Beck's Restoring Honor rally.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Talks With Dr. Elveda King - August 26, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do?
Click to expand...


Well that member does.  I'm here if you want to provide another decendant and relative who has publicly stated they have a problem with the rally.


What the hell is the rally about other than "Restoring Honor" anyway?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least DR Martin Luther King Jr's family support Glenn Beck's Restoring Honor rally.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Talks With Dr. Elveda King - August 26, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it.... very good episode.
> 
> She is a very sweet lady, and I have a ton of respect for her.
> 
> Thanks for posting it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed MLK's son better.
Click to expand...


I would like to enjoy it too zona....link?


----------



## Avatar4321

Zona said:


> No, just one niece.  Someone closer to his feelings is his son.  I like what he says more so than this niece.  What he says is, Beck is the antithesis of his father.  You see, his father was for social justice, Beck says being for  social justice makes you un american.



MLK was for equal justice, not social justice.


----------



## Liberty

My god, zona is a fucking psychopath.


----------



## rdean

It's been decades since Glenn Beck or the Republicans have had "honor".  Decades.


----------



## Liberty

we started losing our honor with andrew jackson. -Beck on his 8/27 radio broadcast.

it seems Beck is being more broad with his definition of honor than you statists are making it out to be.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Liberty said:


> we started losing our honor with andrew jackson. -Beck on his 8/27 radio broadcast.
> 
> it seems Beck is being more broad with his definition of honor than you statists are making it out to be.



Is this the type of stuff he always has on his show?   Like the andrew jackson comment?  I ask because, well, i've had issues with some of the history of what Jackson did and if beck gets into that kind of stuff I may tivo it to watch more than for 1 segment.  I usually click through cnn, msnbc, then fox from 5-7 so I catch a little of him, until a commercial comes on then I go off to msnbc.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

rdean said:


> It's been decades since Glenn Beck or the Republicans have had "honor".  Decades.



So then you agree with his wish and attempt to try and "Restore Honor"?


----------



## Liberty

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> we started losing our honor with andrew jackson. -Beck on his 8/27 radio broadcast.
> 
> it seems Beck is being more broad with his definition of honor than you statists are making it out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the type of stuff he always has on his show?   Like the andrew jackson comment?  I ask because, well, i've had issues with some of the history of what Jackson did and if beck gets into that kind of stuff I may tivo it to watch more than for 1 segment.  I usually click through cnn, msnbc, then fox from 5-7 so I catch a little of him, until a commercial comes on then I go off to msnbc.
Click to expand...


hes a pretty patriotic guy but he recognizes some of the worst parts of our history. since he has 3 hours for radio, hes been talking about washington and divine providence as something that should be america's method by which we achieve honesty and honor. he always says not to believe him, but to look up certain things yourself. thats why i like listening to him. hes not too preachy and he encourages people to discover their own truth about history.

tv show has a whole different vibe than his radio show.


----------



## Flopper

It will be interesting to see what is said about King.  In the latter part of his career, King was engaged more in fighting for social justice than race relations.  To anyone who has listened to Beck for 2 minutes, knows that is something he does not approve of.

Restoring Honor is a good title.  The attendees can draw their on conclusion.  My guess is it means restoring the honor that was lost when the Democrats took control, but then that would be political, and this is a non-political event.http://www.usmessageboard.com/images/smilies/eusa_angel.gif


----------



## Liberty

Flopper said:


> It will be interesting to see what is said about King.  In the latter part of his career, King was engaged more in fighting for social justice than race relations.  To anyone who has listened to Beck for 2 minutes, knows that is something he does not approve of.
> 
> Restoring Honor is a good title.  The attendees can draw their on conclusion.  My guess is it means restoring the honor that was lost when the Democrats took control, but then that would be political, and this is a non-political event.http://www.usmessageboard.com/images/smilies/eusa_angel.gif



I need to point out, and dont take too much offense but...

MLK fought for EQUAL justice under law. NOT social justice for minorities. get your shit straight please...this goes for all the other people too.


----------



## The Infidel

Zona said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least DR Martin Luther King Jr's family support Glenn Beck's Restoring Honor rally.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Talks With Dr. Elveda King - August 26, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it.... very good episode.
> 
> She is a very sweet lady, and I have a ton of respect for her.
> 
> Thanks for posting it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoyed MLK's son better.
Click to expand...


Good for you.... want a medal?


----------



## Synthaholic

Since Lonesome Rhodes Beck swears this is not political, who does he blame for the loss of honor he claims to want to restore?


----------



## rdean

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K8R2PDmbmA]YouTube - Glenn Beck: President Obama is a racist[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh5jDIHAz60]YouTube - MSNBC: Glenn Beck Mocks Obama's Daughter![/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

Synthaholic said:


> Since Lonesome Rhodes Beck swears this is not political, who does he blame for the loss of honor he claims to want to restore?



*All* of us.... we *ALL* need to work on it.

That is what he has said on his show so many times, but it seems no-one wants to recall that part of it.

Its not directed at any one group or individual.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liberty said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see what is said about King.  In the latter part of his career, King was engaged more in fighting for social justice than race relations.  To anyone who has listened to Beck for 2 minutes, knows that is something he does not approve of.
> 
> Restoring Honor is a good title.  The attendees can draw their on conclusion.  My guess is it means restoring the honor that was lost when the Democrats took control, but then that would be political, and this is a non-political event.http://www.usmessageboard.com/images/smilies/eusa_angel.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to point out, and dont take too much offense but...
> 
> MLK fought for EQUAL justice under law. NOT social justice for minorities. get your shit straight please...this goes for all the other people too.
Click to expand...


Bullshit propaganda...

Martin Luther King, Jr. Was a Social Justice Christian

Jim Wallis

Christian leader for social change
Posted: August 26, 2010

My picture has graced the Glenn Beck blackboard a number of times over the past year. I am quite sure that if the Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. were alive today, he would have been on Glenn Beck's blackboard long before I would have ever been considered. That is because Martin Luther King Jr. was clearly a Social Justice Christian -- the term and people that Beck constantly derides. If the Christians of King's era had listened to Beck, they would have been forced to walk out on King's "I Have a Dream" speech. If they were to heed his advice to turn in social justice pastors to the church authorities, they all would have had to turn in Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.

On December 18, 1963, at Western Michigan University, King gave a speech whose topic was "social justice and the emerging new age." 
Speech Transcription - Dr. Martin Luther King's 1963 WMU Speech Found - Archives - WMU Libraries
_
*Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.*: President Miller, Dr. Clark, members of the faculty and members of the student body of this great institution of learning, ladies and gentlemen...

In line with the theme that has been selected for this series, I would like to use as a subject from which to speak on social justice and the emerging new age. _

If Beck had been there, I don't doubt that he would have gotten up and walked out as he has told his viewers to do if they hear "social justice" from their pastors. It might be foolish, but I hope that as Beck prepares for his rally on Saturday, he takes the time to read this speech and think about what it says. In it King explained why for justice to be just it can not only be individual, but must also be social:
_
    All I'm saying is simply this, that all life is interrelated, that somehow we're caught in an inescapable network of mutuality tied in a single garment of destiny. Whatever affects one directly affects all indirectly. For some strange reason, I can never be what I ought to be until you are what you ought to be. You can never be what you ought to be until I am what I ought to be. This is the interrelated structure of reality._

This is why in the Old Testament, God commands his people to be charitable but also to work for justice. The people of God are to give offerings of their own free will, but there are also laws that show the government has a legitimate role to play. As a Christian, I believe that Jesus changes people's hearts and lives, and that is something that government policy can never compete with. But, I also believe that personal charity does not do the work of justice. Here is how King put it in that same speech:

_ Now the other myth that gets around is the idea that legislation cannot really solve the problem and that it has no great role to play in this period of social change because you've got to change the heart and you can't change the heart through legislation. You can't legislate morals. The job must be done through education and religion. Well, there's half-truth involved here. Certainly, if the problem is to be solved then in the final sense, hearts must be changed. Religion and education must play a great role in changing the heart. But we must go on to say that while it may be true that morality cannot be legislated, behavior can be regulated. It may be true that the law cannot change the heart but it can restrain the heartless. It may be true that the law cannot make a man love me but it can keep him from lynching me and I think that is pretty important, also. So there is a need for executive orders. There is a need for judicial decrees. There is a need for civil rights legislation on the local scale within states and on the national scale from the federal government._

King recognized misunderstandings like this as obstacles to social justice. But, ultimately he was hopeful:

_ I think with all of these challenges being met and with all of the work, and determination going on, we will be able to go this additional distance and achieve the ideal, the goal of the new age, the age of social justice.
_
Yes, *King named social justice as the goal of the new age.* This is why so many Christians were willing to turn themselves in to Beck as Social Justice Christians. It was not difficult for them to choose between King's interpretation of the gospel and Beck's interpretation that I know some in his own Mormon church are not comfortable with.

Did King believe that the role of government was only to eliminate discrimination? No. As he wrote in "Showdown for Nonviolence" in 1968, it played a role in ending poverty too:

_ We will place the problems of the poor at the seat of government of the wealthiest nation in the history of mankind. If that power refuses to acknowledge its debt to the poor, it would have failed to live up to its promise to insure "life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness to its citizens. (From A Testament of Hope: The Essential Writings and Speeches of Martin Luther King Jr.)_


----------



## The Infidel

Jim Wallace is a divider and only wants to stir up hatred



I would'nt go to him for spiritual advice if he was the last human on earth


----------



## Flopper

Liberty said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see what is said about King.  In the latter part of his career, King was engaged more in fighting for social justice than race relations.  To anyone who has listened to Beck for 2 minutes, knows that is something he does not approve of.
> 
> Restoring Honor is a good title.  The attendees can draw their on conclusion.  My guess is it means restoring the honor that was lost when the Democrats took control, but then that would be political, and this is a non-political event.http://www.usmessageboard.com/images/smilies/eusa_angel.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to point out, and dont take too much offense but...
> 
> MLK fought for EQUAL justice under law. NOT social justice for minorities. get your shit straight please...this goes for all the other people too.
Click to expand...

*I did not say or imply that King fought for social justice for just minorities.  For example, the 1968 Poor Peoples Campaign organized by King, was a multiracial campaign and was a demand for economic aid for the poor.*


----------



## Bfgrn

The Infidel said:


> Jim Wallace is a liar!



Hey PEA brain...you don't have to believe Wallis, just READ Martin Luther Jr speech...given on December 18, 1963 when Glenn Beck was 2 months old.

Speech Transcription - Dr. Martin Luther King's 1963 WMU Speech Found - Archives - WMU Libraries

*Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.*: President Miller, Dr. Clark, members of the faculty and members of the student body of this great institution of learning, ladies and gentlemen...

In line with the theme that has been selected for this series, *I would like to use as a subject from which to speak on social justice and the emerging new age.*

...

I think with all of these challenges being met and with all of the work, and determination going on,* we will be able to go this additional distance and achieve the ideal, the goal of the new age, the age of social justice.*


----------



## Synthaholic

The Infidel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Lonesome Rhodes Beck swears this is not political, who does he blame for the loss of honor he claims to want to restore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All* of us.... we *ALL* need to work on it.
> 
> That is what he has said on his show so many times, but it seems no-one wants to recall that part of it.
> 
> Its not directed at any one group or individual.
Click to expand...

Who the fuck is Glen Beck to say that Americans have no honor?  And where are all the Rightwingers, ready to ask him why he hates America?  If a Liberal accused Americans of needing to restore their honor, wingnut heads would be exploding.

Going to that rally is an admission that you have no honor, and need to have it somehow 'restored' by Beck.


----------



## Mr Natural

Synthaholic said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Lonesome Rhodes Beck swears this is not political, who does he blame for the loss of honor he claims to want to restore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All* of us.... we *ALL* need to work on it.
> 
> That is what he has said on his show so many times, but it seems no-one wants to recall that part of it.
> 
> Its not directed at any one group or individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who the fuck is Glen Beck to say that Americans have no honor?  And where are all the Rightwingers, ready to ask him why he hates America?  If a Liberal accused Americans of needing to restore their honor, wingnut heads would be exploding.
> 
> *Going to that rally is an admission that you have no honor, and need to have it somehow 'restored' by Beck*.
Click to expand...


You can bet that the attendees all believe that they have honor and it 's the rest of us who need to have it restored.


----------



## Avatar4321

You guys really think we are an honorable nation anymore?

Take a look at any headline.

Corruption, crime is rampant.

Our economy is in the middle of a depression because people had no honor or integrity in their business dealings.

Look at the past 4 administrations. You honestly think we've had honorable people in power most of those times?

We get corrupt politicians because the people are themselves corrupt. We need to begin empowering people with integrity and truth again. Because we are going to be going through some pain soon. It's inevitable. The only question is whether we are prepared for it or not. 

Does anyone honestly think we can continue spending carelessly with no consequences? Doesn't matter whether it's personal or public spending, eventually the bill comes in and if we aren't ready, we are screwed.

Does anyone honestly think we can tolerate corruption in our politicians and bueaucracies and there are no consequences?

You think we can have a strong economy when we can't trust one another?

Do you think we can be world leaders when others can't trust us?

You think our children will grow to be honorable people if they see us being dishonest and easily corrupted?

Every single individual needs to look at their lives. They need to root out all corruption. They need to be honest in word and deed. They need to do what they say they will do. They need to do what it takes to meet their responsibilities to take care of themselves, their families, and then do what they can for the community at large.

I am the first one to acknowledge that I need work. Can you honestly say you don't?

And don't confuse honor with pride.


----------



## ussmillerco

Wow, Im quite amazed I had to write this at all. Its about restoring honor of our country by "we the people" . Now reading some of the posts I find it Quite alarming for anyone to say our country doesnt need to take a serious look at restoring its honor.  Not to mention for Individuals to look at restoring their honor. Maybe For some I suspect its all about hatred towards who's asking us to do it(Glenn Beck). For whatever your reasons I sure dont understand you. Are you really that Obtuse to whats going on in this country. The lack of honesty, integrity, the outright abandonment of character, when a mans word is constantly abandoned, the lack of shame, the ease in which many take advantage of one another. Cant you See that. I really dont think theres two meanings of the word honor. Its not right honor vs. left honor, red state honor vs. Blue state honor. In fact its entirely non partisan. If we cant come together as americans to look at the meaning of honor and seriously take an honest look at where were falling short as individuals and as a nation. Then does any of this even matter?


----------



## California Girl

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been decades since Glenn Beck or the Republicans have had "honor".  Decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you agree with his wish and attempt to try and "Restore Honor"?
Click to expand...


In order to restore it, you have to have had it.... rdrool wouldn't be able to find it in the dictionary, yet alone within himself. Happily, he's not alone. The lefties were born without honor, they live without honor and die without ever even understanding the word.


----------



## ussmillerco

Secondly, There are some here who think(or use his quotes) the great Martin Luther King was in favor of the current meaning of Social Justice or what  I refer to as "government coerced social justice". This is completely false as MLK was a man of God first. His view of social justice manifested itself from the fire of ones belief in God and the thirst for social justice by their changed hearts. A far far cry from its hijacked current meaning of government empowerment of redistributive policys. See someone in the spirit will give freely of their talents and treasure without coersion. True Social Justice (MLK's belief)comes from a pure compassionate heart not a progressive governmental social justice directive that makes the government the god.


----------



## Ravi

ussmillerco said:


> Secondly, There are some here who think(or use his quotes) the great Martin Luther King was in favor of the current meaning of Social Justice or what  I refer to as "government coerced social justice". This is completely false as MLK was a man of God first. His view of social justice manifested itself from the fire of ones belief in God and the thirst for social justice by their changed hearts. A far far cry from its hijacked current meaning of government empowerment of redistributive policys. See someone in the spirit will give freely of their talents and treasure without coersion. True Social Justice (MLK's belief)comes from a pure compassionate heart not a progressive governmental social justice directive that makes the government the god.


You must be confused by Beck's own revisionist history.


> Organized by Martin Luther King, Jr. and the Southern Christian  Leadership Conference, the *Poor People's Campaign* addressed  the issues of economic justice and housing for the poor in the United  States [1]  King said, We believe the highest patriotism demands the ending of the  war and the opening of a bloodless war to final victory over racism and  poverty [2].
> 
> Jobs, income and housing were the main goals of the Poor Peoples  Campaign. The campaign would help the poor by dramatizing their needs,  uniting all races under the commonality of hardship and presenting a  plan to start to a solution [3].  Under the "economic bill of rights," the Poor People's Campaign asked  for the federal government to prioritize helping the poor with a $30  billion anti-poverty package that included a commitment to full  employment, a guaranteed annual income measure and more low-income  housing [4].  The Poor Peoples Campaign was part of the second phase of the civil  rights movement. While the first phase had exposed the problems of  segregation, King hoped to address the "limitations to our achievements"  with a second, broader phase [2]


Poor People's Campaign - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It appears that Beck, and you, are using MLK as a tool.

Big surprise!


----------



## Liberty

You know how I know this event will succeed? Every left wing psycho on this board is attacking Beck, and not his message.


----------



## Bfgrn

Avatar4321 said:


> You guys really think we are an honorable nation anymore?
> 
> Take a look at any headline.
> 
> Corruption, crime is rampant.
> 
> Our economy is in the middle of a depression because *people had no honor or integrity in their business dealings.*
> 
> Look at the past 4 administrations. You honestly think we've had honorable people in power most of those times?
> 
> We get corrupt politicians because the people are themselves corrupt. We need to begin empowering people with integrity and truth again. Because we are going to be going through some pain soon. It's inevitable. The only question is whether we are prepared for it or not.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can continue spending carelessly with no consequences? Doesn't matter whether it's personal or public spending, eventually the bill comes in and if we aren't ready, we are screwed.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can tolerate corruption in our politicians and bueaucracies and there are no consequences?
> 
> You think we can have a strong economy when we can't trust one another?
> 
> Do you think we can be world leaders when others can't trust us?
> 
> You think our children will grow to be honorable people if they see us being dishonest and easily corrupted?
> 
> Every single individual needs to look at their lives. They need to root out all corruption. They need to be honest in word and deed. They need to do what they say they will do. They need to do what it takes to meet their responsibilities to take care of themselves, their families, and then do what they can for the community at large.
> 
> I am the first one to acknowledge that I need work. Can you honestly say you don't?
> 
> And don't confuse honor with pride.



And the guy that is going to lead this 'restore honor' rally is the same guy that sets up his viewers to be ripped off buying fools gold at 90-208% of MELT value...

YOU are an idiot.


----------



## Liberty

bfgrn,

you are my favorite troll.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liberty said:


> bfgrn,
> 
> you are my favorite troll.



And you are my favorite pawn...


----------



## Liberty

Bfgrn said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> bfgrn,
> 
> you are my favorite troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are my favorite pawn...
Click to expand...


Haha. Man, when I prove to you that your definitions of ideologies are false, weeks ago, and you dismiss it, you show yourself to be a troll. Which is fine, Good job at making the left look like morons. <3

A man who believes a modern american conservative wants aristocracy, is absolutely a troll. Keep it up, brah.


----------



## HUGGY

*Dr.* Glenn Beck?  Oh PUUUUULLLEEEEZZZZ!!!!!!!!

Beck needs a doctor!(shrink)

His "faith" recipient just addressed Beck as "Dr." Beck.  What a crock of steaming liquid shit!

Gotta change the chanel...these people are just too painfully ignorant.


----------



## Liberty

HUGGY said:


> *Dr.* Glenn Beck?  Oh PUUUUULLLEEEEZZZZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beck needs a doctor!(shrink)
> 
> His "faith" recipient just addressed Beck as "Dr." Beck.  What a crock of steaming liquid shit!
> 
> Gotta change the chanel...these people are just too painfully ignorant.



more loons attacking the person and not the message.


----------



## WillowTree

poor old libturds, just cannot win. Glen Beck holds a wonderful rally celebrating our soldiers and our country, and you are shitting in your pants and holding a rally to protest Glen Beck's rally. You have sunk to a new low. so low that even I didn't think you could find.. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaambaaaaaaaaaaalance..


----------



## WillowTree

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr.* Glenn Beck?  Oh PUUUUULLLEEEEZZZZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beck needs a doctor!(shrink)
> 
> His "faith" recipient just addressed Beck as "Dr." Beck.  What a crock of steaming liquid shit!
> 
> Gotta change the chanel...these people are just too painfully ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more loons attacking the person and not the message.
Click to expand...


they shit in every thread that honors soldiers and country. you must expect it of them.


----------



## HUGGY

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr.* Glenn Beck?  Oh PUUUUULLLEEEEZZZZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beck needs a doctor!(shrink)
> 
> His "faith" recipient just addressed Beck as "Dr." Beck.  What a crock of steaming liquid shit!
> 
> Gotta change the chanel...these people are just too painfully ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more loons attacking the person and not the message.
Click to expand...


Sit on it and spin sweet cheeks! Both Beck AND his message are crap!

I tuned in to give ol Glenn a chance.  I made it to the "awards" part.  Glenn is a self engrandising piece of shit and his followers of his "message" are morons.


----------



## Liberty

HUGGY said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr.* Glenn Beck?  Oh PUUUUULLLEEEEZZZZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beck needs a doctor!(shrink)
> 
> His "faith" recipient just addressed Beck as "Dr." Beck.  What a crock of steaming liquid shit!
> 
> Gotta change the chanel...these people are just too painfully ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more loons attacking the person and not the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sit on it and spin sweet cheeks! Both Beck AND his message are crap!
Click to expand...


so honoring veterans and charity is crap? You sir, are scum.


----------



## Bfgrn

Liberty said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> bfgrn,
> 
> you are my favorite troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are my favorite pawn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha. Man, when I prove to you that your definitions of ideologies are false, weeks ago, and you dismiss it, you show yourself to be a troll. Which is fine, Good job at making the left look like morons. <3
> 
> A man who believes a modern american conservative wants aristocracy, is absolutely a troll. Keep it up, brah.
Click to expand...


SO...you are in favor of strong labor unions, support a fair minimum wage and you want the Bush tax cuts for the rich to expire...right???


----------



## rdean

Glenn Beck makes 32 million dollars a year doing nothing more than lying to and frightening white Americans.  How can you restore something you never had?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I've been watching the rallies and all the anti-beck rally people were WAY off base with their assumptions.

Its not even politicial.  It actually is about some principles and celebrating those such as Faith, Honor, and Charity. 

Some of you truly are just lost individuals who have nothing but hate and are so blinded by that hate that you can't see something when its right in front of you.  All you see is "Evil Beck" and make yourselves out to be very petty individuals for attacking him when he is actually sending out a good message at this particular rally.

I pray that you can all get over your hate and celebrate the principles of equality, faith in each other and something greater than ourselves, hope that we can all come together across political lines in the name of charity, and love for our fellow citizens that this rally has been honoring for the last 45 min that i've watched it on facebook.


----------



## WillowTree

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I've been watching the rallies and all the anti-beck rally people were WAY off base with their assumptions.
> 
> Its not even politicial.  It actually is about some principles and celebrating those such as Faith, Honor, and Charity.
> 
> Some of you truly are just lost individuals who have nothing but hate and are so blinded by that hate that you can't see something when its right in front of you.  All you see is "Evil Beck" and make yourselves out to be very petty individuals for attacking him when he is actually sending out a good message at this particular rally.
> 
> I pray that you can all get over your hate and celebrate the principles of equality, faith in each other and something greater than ourselves, hope that we can all come together across political lines in the name of charity, and love for our fellow citizens that this rally has been honoring for the last 45 min that i've watched it on facebook.







the profess to love MLK and then act like al qaida.


----------



## WillowTree

Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.


----------



## Liberty

the american left support government tyranny and limited freedom. When Beck talks about restoring honor is talking about restoring the honor of our founding principles like faith, hope, and charity. 

Obama and the left spouse a new system, an un-american system of government control and tyranny.

That is the honor. If you don't like it? Keep acting like fools. We liberty loving folk love laughing at you.

On a side note, it is not a party thing. Bush sucked almost just as bad as Obama when it came to securing liberty and founding principle. We need a man like Ron Paul, Paul Ryan, or Chris Cristie to set us on the right course.


----------



## saveliberty

Aw, poor race baiters.

Palin wore a white outfit today, but no hood.

Anybody photo shopped a poster for the left yet?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

saveliberty said:


> Aw, poor race baiters.
> 
> Palin wore a white outfit today, but no hood.
> 
> Anybody photo shopped a poster for the left yet?



There seemed to be a representative portion of minorities in the crowd and more than representative portion speaking at the event.   

I dunno I think some people are just crazy.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

WillowTree said:


> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.



Lots of non-white speakers at this event.  Why would so many minorities show up and speak at an event like this if it was a discrace to MLK or if a bunch of "racist white people" were going to the rally?

It looks like reality and the anti-rally talking points are in conflict.


----------



## Synthaholic

Let's get some military opinions on this:

Hey Gunny - what do you think of Glen Beck saying that you have lost your honor and need to have it 'restored'?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Baa Baa White sheep have you any fools,
Yes sir, yes sir,
A tea party full

Baa Baa white sheep have you any fools,
Yes sir, yes sir,
Callous conservatives too.

Baa Bas white sheep have you any fools,
Yes sir, yes sir,
A peck of Beckers too.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

And one of the anti-rally posters, wry catcher, has nothing to retort with other than an witty poem that has no relation to the rally.


----------



## Mr Natural

Honor been restored yet?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Wow Mr. clean you really know how to bring it.

Do you have issue with one of the messages one of the speakers have said at the rally?

Or do you have absolutely nothing to make the rally look bad so resort to some silly comment like above?


----------



## rdean

This should actually be called the "Shut the Fuck UP" Rally.

Glenn Beck has asked those attending to LEAVE the "swastika" and "paint the Duly Elected American President as the Joker" posters at home.

If that happens, then they are misrepresenting themselves.  They are lying through omission.

Still,

Seems the temptation might be too great.  Some may not have gotten the "STFU" memo.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

rdean said:


> This should actually be called the "Shut the Fuck UP" Rally.
> 
> Glenn Beck has asked those attending to LEAVE the "swastika" and "paint the Duly Elected American President as the Joker" posters at home.
> 
> If that happens, then they are misrepresenting themselves.  They are lying through omission.
> 
> Still,
> 
> Seems the temptation might be too great.  Some may not have gotten the "STFU" memo.



So you are against the rally which is celebrating the values that MLK had preached of faith, hope, equality and Charity?   

Considering thats what the entire rally has been about and what all the speakers have spoken about it makes you look like you would support the antithesis of that message.


----------



## Mr Natural

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Wow Mr. clean you really know how to bring it.
> 
> Do you have issue with one of the messages one of the speakers have said at the rally?
> 
> Or do you have absolutely nothing to make the rally look bad so resort to some silly comment like above?



Hey, calm down!  I didn't make up the name for Becks' rally.

I'm just wondering how it's going and if the objective has been attained.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Mr Clean said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Mr. clean you really know how to bring it.
> 
> Do you have issue with one of the messages one of the speakers have said at the rally?
> 
> Or do you have absolutely nothing to make the rally look bad so resort to some silly comment like above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, calm down!  I didn't make up the name for Becks' rally.
> 
> I'm just wondering how it's going and if the objective has been attained.
Click to expand...


He states that we need to restore honor and that it will take a lot of hard work, personal sacrifice, and time to do so.  

No one involved in the rally claimed that by having one rally honor would be restored, they are calling it the beginning of the journey down to road to restore honor.

Is that more calm    Sorry.


----------



## WillowTree

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of non-white speakers at this event.  Why would so many minorities show up and speak at an event like this if it was a discrace to MLK or if a bunch of "racist white people" were going to the rally?
> 
> It looks like reality and the anti-rally talking points are in conflict.
Click to expand...


bodecca called her a "token" the other day. It was a jab at the asshole bodecca.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

WillowTree said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of non-white speakers at this event.  Why would so many minorities show up and speak at an event like this if it was a discrace to MLK or if a bunch of "racist white people" were going to the rally?
> 
> It looks like reality and the anti-rally talking points are in conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bodecca called her a "token" the other day. It was a jab at the asshole bodecca.
Click to expand...


There were many minority speakers.  There was even a native american guy who spoke.

I guess that the racist "token" tag given to Alveda doesn't fit when she was just one of many minorities attending and speaking.


----------



## Mr Natural

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Mr. clean you really know how to bring it.
> 
> Do you have issue with one of the messages one of the speakers have said at the rally?
> 
> Or do you have absolutely nothing to make the rally look bad so resort to some silly comment like above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, calm down!  I didn't make up the name for Becks' rally.
> 
> I'm just wondering how it's going and if the objective has been attained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He states that we need to restore honor and that it will take a lot of hard work, personal sacrifice, and time to do so.
> 
> No one involved in the rally claimed that by having one rally honor would be restored, they are calling it the beginning of the journey down to road to restore honor.
> 
> Is that more calm    Sorry.
Click to expand...



And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?


----------



## HUGGY

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> more loons attacking the person and not the message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sit on it and spin sweet cheeks! Both Beck AND his message are crap!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so honoring veterans and charity is crap? You sir, are scum.
Click to expand...


Hiding behind the "troops" doesn't honor them.  If Beck was honorable he would have completed his suicide attemp back in Snohomish County.


----------



## boedicca

WillowTree said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of non-white speakers at this event.  Why would so many minorities show up and speak at an event like this if it was a discrace to MLK or if a bunch of "racist white people" were going to the rally?
> 
> It looks like reality and the anti-rally talking points are in conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bodecca called her a "token" the other day. It was a jab at the asshole bodecca.
Click to expand...



I hate that The Imposter sullies my name.


----------



## Samson

Mr Clean said:


> Honor been restored yet?





PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Wow Mr. clean you really know how to bring it.
> 
> Do you have issue with one of the messages one of the speakers have said at the rally?
> 
> Or do you have absolutely nothing to make the rally look bad so resort to some silly comment like above?



Why is it a "silly comment?"

Implied in the name of the rally is that our present government (society?) is dishonerable.

I assume this is because we spend more than we make, and don't, or cannot realistically repay, our debt without extending it beyond our own generation (or even further into the future).

Furthermore, I assume the main objective of the rally will be to "Restore" reponsibility to government spending so that it is somewhere within, _or even NEAR_, a budgeted income.


----------



## Paulie

boedicca said:


> I hate ...



Don't.


----------



## saveliberty

Mr Clean said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, calm down!  I didn't make up the name for Becks' rally.
> 
> I'm just wondering how it's going and if the objective has been attained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He states that we need to restore honor and that it will take a lot of hard work, personal sacrifice, and time to do so.
> 
> No one involved in the rally claimed that by having one rally honor would be restored, they are calling it the beginning of the journey down to road to restore honor.
> 
> Is that more calm    Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?
Click to expand...


Good question, try asking one of the 100,000+ that showed up.


----------



## HUGGY

saveliberty said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> He states that we need to restore honor and that it will take a lot of hard work, personal sacrifice, and time to do so.
> 
> No one involved in the rally claimed that by having one rally honor would be restored, they are calling it the beginning of the journey down to road to restore honor.
> 
> Is that more calm    Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question, try asking one of the 100,000+ that showed up.
Click to expand...


The people that watch FOX are simple minded.  Some of these simple minded people start thinking that an infotainment talking head is a god.  It is a sad reflection on America.


----------



## MaggieMae

Synthaholic said:


> Since Lonesome Rhodes Beck swears this is not political, who does he blame for the loss of honor he claims to want to restore?



Whatever happened to Beck claiming 9.12 as his day for rallying patriots? Why move it to THIS day?


----------



## boedicca

Why should honor be limited to one day a year?


----------



## Samson

HUGGY said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, try asking one of the 100,000+ that showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that watch FOX are simple minded.  Some of these simple minded people start thinking that an infotainment talking head is a god.  It is a sad reflection on America.
Click to expand...


How do you feel about people that make sweeping generalizations?


----------



## rdean

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should actually be called the "Shut the Fuck UP" Rally.
> 
> Glenn Beck has asked those attending to LEAVE the "swastika" and "paint the Duly Elected American President as the Joker" posters at home.
> 
> If that happens, then they are misrepresenting themselves.  They are lying through omission.
> 
> Still,
> 
> Seems the temptation might be too great.  Some may not have gotten the "STFU" memo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against the rally which is celebrating the values that MLK had preached of faith, hope, equality and Charity?
> 
> Considering thats what the entire rally has been about and what all the speakers have spoken about it makes you look like you would support the antithesis of that message.
Click to expand...


Don't fool yourself.

Republicans say they are strict constitutionalists, yet in the past two years have introduced 42 NEW amendments.

Republicans say the are inclusive, but their party is 90% white and in the past few months have targeted Muslims, Hispanics and gays.

And Glenn Beck, the father of fear, makes 32 million a year producing nothing but, well, "fear".


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Why should honor be limited to one day a year?





When it interfers with Jesse Jackson's One Day of Honor, then it becomes a problem.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

It is always interesting to me the vitriol of the ignorant.
People who will jump on the bandwagon of hate because an individual they disagree with is receiving prominence...or in many cases only think they disagree with them because they were told they should.

Glenn Beck is an easy target for ridicule. 
The way he chooses to bring a message out is all too often a little too flamboyant, a little carried away. And in the process, unfortunately, his message is lost because of this.

I applaud Glenn Beck, and this rally. 
Any rally that brings out the little dark secret that this nation has lost all sense of value and honor is OK by me.
Because we have.


----------



## boedicca

Jesse Jackson and Honor are mutually exclusive.

Just sayin'.


----------



## MaggieMae

The Infidel said:


> Jim Wallace is a divider and only wants to stir up hatred
> 
> 
> 
> I would'nt go to him for spiritual advice if he was the last human on earth



I saw that coming. Can't have some religious figure actually telling the truth now, can we... Better to listen to James Dobson for value guidance.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Jesse Jackson and Honor are mutually exclusive.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Charlie Rangle was my first choice

but...well....ya know....recent events an' all.......


----------



## HUGGY

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is always interesting to me the vitriol of the ignorant.
> People who will jump on the bandwagon of hate because an individual they disagree with is receiving prominence...or in many cases only think they disagree with them because they were told they should.
> 
> Glenn Beck is an easy target for ridicule.
> The way he chooses to bring a message out is all too often a little too flamboyant, a little carried away. And in the process, unfortunately, his message is lost because of this.
> 
> I applaud Glenn Beck, and this rally.
> Any rally that brings out the little dark secret that this nation has lost all sense of value and honor is OK by me.
> Because we have.



It is obvious to any thinking American that we have lost the path of honor.. It does not NEED pointed out..especially from the likes of Beck.  His pathetic rally doesn't restore anything.  It is a rally for the simple minded.  Talking "honor" is bullshit.  You either have it or you don't.  It does inspire disgust to see a Rupert Murdoch lackey speak of honor.


----------



## Samson

HUGGY said:


> It is obvious to any thinking American that we have lost the path of honor.. It does not NEED pointed out..especially from the likes of Beck.  His pathetic rally doesn't restore anything.  It is a rally for the simple minded.  Talking "honor" is bullshit.  You either have it or you don't.  It does inspire disgust to see a Rupert Murdoch lackey speak of honor.



Who would you prefer?


----------



## saveliberty

What is interesting is all the supposed pastors coming out against honor.  Apparently the Ten Commandments are over rated.


----------



## boedicca

There is a very simple solution which constantly eludes those who dislike Beck:  Don't Watch His Programs.

Period.


----------



## Wry Catcher

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> And one of the anti-rally posters, wry catcher, has nothing to retort with other than an witty poem that has no relation to the rally.



Now now pee pee, there is no need to be nasty.  There is no benefit in debate or to "retort" the beliefs of persons I believe are fools.  I use the term fool to describe what I believe the average tea party fan is, based on the signs they post, their propensity to shout down elected officals, and their absolute belief in platitudes (dubious talking points).


----------



## Liberty

ive said it before, and ill say it again. any left wing retards have any issue with beck's message? If so, what about it is a problem? You don't like charity? You don't like veterans? What is it?


----------



## MaggieMae

Avatar4321 said:


> You guys really think we are an honorable nation anymore?
> 
> Take a look at any headline.
> 
> Corruption, crime is rampant.
> 
> Our economy is in the middle of a depression because people had no honor or integrity in their business dealings.
> 
> Look at the past 4 administrations. You honestly think we've had honorable people in power most of those times?
> 
> We get corrupt politicians because the people are themselves corrupt. We need to begin empowering people with integrity and truth again. Because we are going to be going through some pain soon. It's inevitable. The only question is whether we are prepared for it or not.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can continue spending carelessly with no consequences? Doesn't matter whether it's personal or public spending, eventually the bill comes in and if we aren't ready, we are screwed.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can tolerate corruption in our politicians and bueaucracies and there are no consequences?
> 
> You think we can have a strong economy when we can't trust one another?
> 
> Do you think we can be world leaders when others can't trust us?
> 
> You think our children will grow to be honorable people if they see us being dishonest and easily corrupted?
> 
> Every single individual needs to look at their lives. They need to root out all corruption. They need to be honest in word and deed. They need to do what they say they will do. They need to do what it takes to meet their responsibilities to take care of themselves, their families, and then do what they can for the community at large.
> 
> I am the first one to acknowledge that I need work. Can you honestly say you don't?
> 
> And don't confuse honor with pride.



And Glenn Beck has the way to improve upon all those evils? Uh huh... He perpetuates hatred, period. If it were all about losing our "honor" over the past several years, why wasn't someone who exemplifies that "honor" asked to speak? Why not someone like General Patreaus or Rick Warren? Or both? I know I would love to hear speeches from them about restoring honor and dignity, and September 12th would have been the perfect day. But Sarah Palin? Puleeze. This whole rally is political in nature, just shy of the midterm election 2 months away. It's a fucking smokescreen to rev up the tribe and get radicals elected.


----------



## Liberty

Mr Clean said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, calm down!  I didn't make up the name for Becks' rally.
> 
> I'm just wondering how it's going and if the objective has been attained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He states that we need to restore honor and that it will take a lot of hard work, personal sacrifice, and time to do so.
> 
> No one involved in the rally claimed that by having one rally honor would be restored, they are calling it the beginning of the journey down to road to restore honor.
> 
> Is that more calm    Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?
Click to expand...


you clearly did not watch the rally. beck barely spoke...but you wouldn't know that since you choose to be a perpetual dumbfuck


----------



## HUGGY

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious to any thinking American that we have lost the path of honor.. It does not NEED pointed out..especially from the likes of Beck.  His pathetic rally doesn't restore anything.  It is a rally for the simple minded.  Talking "honor" is bullshit.  You either have it or you don't.  It does inspire disgust to see a Rupert Murdoch lackey speak of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you prefer?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  Politicians dishonor themselves and the people they represent with the first donation they recieve from any source that is not in alignment with their stated principals of their first election.

Television personalities are all working for someone elses agenda.  NONE of them are "honorable".

Unfortunately the spokesperson that truly has honor and an audience does not exist.


----------



## Liberty

HUGGY said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, try asking one of the 100,000+ that showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that watch FOX are simple minded.  Some of these simple minded people start thinking that an infotainment talking head is a god.  It is a sad reflection on America.
Click to expand...

You DO NOT tell other posters to kill themselves.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys really think we are an honorable nation anymore?
> 
> Take a look at any headline.
> 
> Corruption, crime is rampant.
> 
> Our economy is in the middle of a depression because people had no honor or integrity in their business dealings.
> 
> Look at the past 4 administrations. You honestly think we've had honorable people in power most of those times?
> 
> We get corrupt politicians because the people are themselves corrupt. We need to begin empowering people with integrity and truth again. Because we are going to be going through some pain soon. It's inevitable. The only question is whether we are prepared for it or not.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can continue spending carelessly with no consequences? Doesn't matter whether it's personal or public spending, eventually the bill comes in and if we aren't ready, we are screwed.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can tolerate corruption in our politicians and bueaucracies and there are no consequences?
> 
> You think we can have a strong economy when we can't trust one another?
> 
> Do you think we can be world leaders when others can't trust us?
> 
> You think our children will grow to be honorable people if they see us being dishonest and easily corrupted?
> 
> Every single individual needs to look at their lives. They need to root out all corruption. They need to be honest in word and deed. They need to do what they say they will do. They need to do what it takes to meet their responsibilities to take care of themselves, their families, and then do what they can for the community at large.
> 
> I am the first one to acknowledge that I need work. Can you honestly say you don't?
> 
> And don't confuse honor with pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Glenn Beck has the way to improve upon all those evils? Uh huh... He perpetuates hatred, period. If it were all about losing our "honor" over the past several years, why wasn't someone who exemplifies that "honor" asked to speak? Why not someone like General Patreaus or Rick Warren? Or both? I know I would love to hear speeches from them about restoring honor and dignity, and September 12th would have been the perfect day. But Sarah Palin? Puleeze. This whole rally is political in nature, just shy of the midterm election 2 months away. It's a fucking smokescreen to rev up the tribe and get radicals elected.
Click to expand...


another dumbass. i love it. where was anything political mentioned at the rally? Ive watched the whole thing and all that is spoken about is love for the founding principles, love for our veterans, the honorable gift of charity, and sacrafice that made america free. If you take issue with that, then you are the one who is full of hatred. get a clue.


----------



## Samson

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious to any thinking American that we have lost the path of honor.. It does not NEED pointed out..especially from the likes of Beck.  His pathetic rally doesn't restore anything.  It is a rally for the simple minded.  Talking "honor" is bullshit.  You either have it or you don't.  It does inspire disgust to see a Rupert Murdoch lackey speak of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you prefer?
Click to expand...


Well? 

Anyone?

Would anyone who disapproved of the rally like to offer an alternative?

If not, I suppose we are to assume that there isn't any.


----------



## Liberty

Samson said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious to any thinking American that we have lost the path of honor.. It does not NEED pointed out..especially from the likes of Beck.  His pathetic rally doesn't restore anything.  It is a rally for the simple minded.  Talking "honor" is bullshit.  You either have it or you don't.  It does inspire disgust to see a Rupert Murdoch lackey speak of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you prefer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Would anyone who disapproved of the rally like to offer an alternative?
> 
> If not, I suppose we are to assume that there isn't any.
Click to expand...


if this rally proves anything of the left it is their hatred of freedom. it really is that simple.


----------



## Samson

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys really think we are an honorable nation anymore?
> 
> Take a look at any headline.
> 
> Corruption, crime is rampant.
> 
> Our economy is in the middle of a depression because people had no honor or integrity in their business dealings.
> 
> Look at the past 4 administrations. You honestly think we've had honorable people in power most of those times?
> 
> We get corrupt politicians because the people are themselves corrupt. We need to begin empowering people with integrity and truth again. Because we are going to be going through some pain soon. It's inevitable. The only question is whether we are prepared for it or not.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can continue spending carelessly with no consequences? Doesn't matter whether it's personal or public spending, eventually the bill comes in and if we aren't ready, we are screwed.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can tolerate corruption in our politicians and bueaucracies and there are no consequences?
> 
> You think we can have a strong economy when we can't trust one another?
> 
> Do you think we can be world leaders when others can't trust us?
> 
> You think our children will grow to be honorable people if they see us being dishonest and easily corrupted?
> 
> Every single individual needs to look at their lives. They need to root out all corruption. They need to be honest in word and deed. They need to do what they say they will do. They need to do what it takes to meet their responsibilities to take care of themselves, their families, and then do what they can for the community at large.
> 
> I am the first one to acknowledge that I need work. Can you honestly say you don't?
> 
> And don't confuse honor with pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Glenn Beck has the way to improve upon all those evils? Uh huh... He perpetuates hatred, period. If it were all about losing our "honor" over the past several years, why wasn't someone who exemplifies that "honor" asked to speak? Why not someone like General Patreaus or Rick Warren? Or both? I know I would love to hear speeches from them about restoring honor and dignity, and September 12th would have been the perfect day. But Sarah Palin? Puleeze. This whole rally is political in nature, just shy of the midterm election 2 months away. It's a fucking smokescreen to rev up the tribe and get radicals elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another dumbass. i love it. where was anything political mentioned at the rally? Ive watched the whole thing and all that is spoken about is love for the founding principles, love for our veterans, the honorable gift of charity, and sacrafice that made america free. If you take issue with that, then you are the one who is full of hatred. get a clue.
Click to expand...


I didn't watch the rally.

But I didn't have to, to know Maggie is only another wingnut prone to pulling her opinion out of her ass and waving it around as "fact."


----------



## iamwhatiseem

HUGGY said:


> It is obvious to any thinking American that we have lost the path of honor.. It does not NEED pointed out..


 That is...a... really dumb statement.



HUGGY said:


> especially from the likes of Beck.  His pathetic rally doesn't restore anything.



It isn't supposed to restore/solve anything. It is supposed to bring light to a problem.



HUGGY said:


> It is a rally for the simple minded.


Or one that simple minds cannot comprehend.



HUGGY said:


> Talking "honor" is bullshit.  You either have it or you don't.  It does inspire disgust to see a Rupert Murdoch lackey speak of honor.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MaggieMae

ussmillerco said:


> Wow, Im quite amazed I had to write this at all. Its about restoring honor of our country by "we the people" . Now reading some of the posts I find it Quite alarming for anyone to say our country doesnt need to take a serious look at restoring its honor.  Not to mention for Individuals to look at restoring their honor. Maybe For some I suspect its all about hatred towards who's asking us to do it(Glenn Beck). For whatever your reasons I sure dont understand you. Are you really that Obtuse to whats going on in this country. The lack of honesty, integrity, the outright abandonment of character, when a mans word is constantly abandoned, the lack of shame, the ease in which many take advantage of one another. Cant you See that. I really dont think theres two meanings of the word honor. Its not right honor vs. left honor, red state honor vs. Blue state honor. In fact its entirely non partisan. If we cant come together as americans to look at the meaning of honor and seriously take an honest look at where were falling short as individuals and as a nation. Then does any of this even matter?



Most older generations have never "lost" the meaning of honor. Perhaps special invitations should have been sent to the materialistic Generations X, Y and Z reminding them that "honor" starts at home, by honoring your family, your neighbor, your country--not amassing "stuff" and learning to hate and bully when YOU are not the center of attention.


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been decades since Glenn Beck or the Republicans have had "honor".  Decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you agree with his wish and attempt to try and "Restore Honor"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to restore it, you have to have had it.... rdrool wouldn't be able to find it in the dictionary, yet alone within himself. Happily, he's not alone. The lefties were born without honor, they live without honor and die without ever even understanding the word.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## HUGGY

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, try asking one of the 100,000+ that showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that watch FOX are simple minded.  Some of these simple minded people start thinking that an infotainment talking head is a god.  It is a sad reflection on America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the scumbag that says honoring veterans and charity is "crap". go fucking shoot yourself, man. a lump of shit has more worth than you.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself ya little worm.  What I said was Glenn Beck's stupid rally was crap.  Don't try to put words in my mouth moron.  Just because idiot Willow made the stretch does not make it a quote or true.  GGAAAWWWWDDDD!!!!!  you people are hopelessly stupid.


----------



## boedicca

Huggy's jealous.

500,000 have showed up for the rally.  They sang "God Bless America" - no wonder Huggy hates them.


----------



## Liberty

HUGGY said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people that watch FOX are simple minded.  Some of these simple minded people start thinking that an infotainment talking head is a god.  It is a sad reflection on America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the scumbag that says honoring veterans and charity is "crap". go fucking shoot yourself, man. a lump of shit has more worth than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself ya little worm.  What I said was Glenn Beck's stupid rally was crap.  Don't try to put words in my mouth moron.  Just because idiot Willow made the stretch does not make it a quote or true.  GGAAAWWWWDDDD!!!!!  you people are hopelessly stupid.
Click to expand...


you said beck's message was crap. don't lie, you piece of filth. not only are you worth less than a lump of shit, you're a liar. awesome. you really are pitiful.


----------



## blu

boedicca said:


> Huggy's jealous.
> 
> *500,000* have showed up for the rally.  They sang "God Bless America" - no wonder Huggy hates them.





"how to spot a fox viewer"


----------



## blu

palin talking about fighting to the end = LOL!


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> You know how I know this event will succeed? Every left wing psycho on this board is attacking Beck, and not his message.



So far, his "messages" have been replete with innuendoes at best and blatant accusations at worst that Liberals=ALL BAD; Conservatives=ALL SAVIORS. It's pure rot.


----------



## Liberty

> Sit on it and spin sweet cheeks! Both Beck* AND his message* are crap!



his only message today was love of america, love of our veterans, and the sacrifice necessary to be charitable. nothing political was ever mentioned. you sir, are a piece of scum and should apologize if you have any dignity.


----------



## boedicca

blu said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy's jealous.
> 
> *500,000* have showed up for the rally.  They sang "God Bless America" - no wonder Huggy hates them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "how to spot a fox viewer"
Click to expand...



Try CSPAN, dimbulb.

Oh.Mi.Gawd!  They're singing "America The Beautiful"  Oh the horror!


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how I know this event will succeed? Every left wing psycho on this board is attacking Beck, and not his message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, his "messages" have been replete with innuendoes at best and blatant accusations at worst that Liberals=ALL BAD; Conservatives=ALL SAVIORS. It's pure rot.
Click to expand...


you obviously didn't watch the rally. Nothing political was mentioned in any way shape or form. Keep making yourself out to look like a hateful piece of shit like huggy. Really, keep going.


----------



## blu

Liberty said:


> Sit on it and spin sweet cheeks! Both Beck* AND his message* are crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his only message today was love of america, love of our veterans, and the sacrifice necessary to be charitable. *nothing political was ever mentioned.* you sir, are a piece of scum and should apologize if you have any dignity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liberty

blu said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sit on it and spin sweet cheeks! Both Beck* AND his message* are crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his only message today was love of america, love of our veterans, and the sacrifice necessary to be charitable. *nothing political was ever mentioned.* you sir, are a piece of scum and should apologize if you have any dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


that the best you got? how about a quote from the rally? Yeah, i thought so.


----------



## HUGGY

blu said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sit on it and spin sweet cheeks! Both Beck* AND his message* are crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his only message today was love of america, love of our veterans, and the sacrifice necessary to be charitable. *nothing political was ever mentioned.* you sir, are a piece of scum and should apologize if you have any dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No sir I will not apologise for my statements.  I did not see the whole rally.  I did not see anything about the troops.  What I saw was crap.


----------



## boedicca

HUGGY said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> his only message today was love of america, love of our veterans, and the sacrifice necessary to be charitable. *nothing political was ever mentioned.* you sir, are a piece of scum and should apologize if you have any dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sir I will not apologise for my statements.  I did not see the whole rally.  I did not see anything about the troops.  What I saw was crap.
Click to expand...




Oh, now I get it.

You've been watching MSNBC.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> bfgrn,
> 
> you are my favorite troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are my favorite pawn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haha. Man, when I prove to you that your definitions of ideologies are false, weeks ago, and you dismiss it, you show yourself to be a troll. Which is fine, Good job at making the left look like morons. <3
> 
> A man who believes a modern american conservative wants aristocracy, is absolutely a troll. Keep it up, brah.
Click to expand...


_Sigh..._A "troll" is someone who posts a message in non-response to an honest statement. For example, someone who can't some up with anything better than accusing someone of being a troll.


----------



## Liberty

HUGGY said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> his only message today was love of america, love of our veterans, and the sacrifice necessary to be charitable. *nothing political was ever mentioned.* you sir, are a piece of scum and should apologize if you have any dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sir I will not apologise for my statements.  I did not see the whole rally.  I did not see anything about the troops.  What I saw was crap.
Click to expand...


i suppose you have to be a pile of crap to see crap. if you dont have any substance to your statements, why bother? You just look like a dumbass. If you are good at one thing, it's definitely looking like a dumbass. you obviously didn't watch it though as 90% of the content was honoring veterans for a charity that puts the children of killed military personnel through college. Of course, you have a problem with that message, right?


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr.* Glenn Beck?  Oh PUUUUULLLEEEEZZZZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beck needs a doctor!(shrink)
> 
> His "faith" recipient just addressed Beck as "Dr." Beck.  What a crock of steaming liquid shit!
> 
> Gotta change the chanel...these people are just too painfully ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more loons attacking the person and not the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they shit in every thread that honors soldiers and country. you must expect it of them.
Click to expand...


The rally is about honoring soldiers? Who's the guest speaker for that?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how I know this event will succeed? Every left wing psycho on this board is attacking Beck, and not his message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, his "messages" have been replete with innuendoes at best and blatant accusations at worst that Liberals=ALL BAD; Conservatives=ALL SAVIORS. It's pure rot.
Click to expand...


What?
Clearly you haven't watched any of it.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> more loons attacking the person and not the message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they shit in every thread that honors soldiers and country. you must expect it of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rally is about honoring soldiers? Who's the guest speaker for that?
Click to expand...


marcus lattrell, among various retried marine and air force personnel both officers and NCOs. if you didn't watch it, you are just looking like an idiot.


----------



## MaggieMae

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I've been watching the rallies and all the anti-beck rally people were WAY off base with their assumptions.
> 
> Its not even politicial.  It actually is about some principles and celebrating those such as Faith, Honor, and Charity.
> 
> Some of you truly are just lost individuals who have nothing but hate and are so blinded by that hate that you can't see something when its right in front of you.  All you see is "Evil Beck" and make yourselves out to be very petty individuals for attacking him when he is actually sending out a good message at this particular rally.
> 
> I pray that you can all get over your hate and celebrate the principles of equality, faith in each other and something greater than ourselves, hope that we can all come together across political lines in the name of charity, and love for our fellow citizens that this rally has been honoring for the last 45 min that i've watched it on facebook.



One can only imagine the screaming protests if Keith Olbermann had rallied the country in the name of honor.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the rallies and all the anti-beck rally people were WAY off base with their assumptions.
> 
> Its not even politicial.  It actually is about some principles and celebrating those such as Faith, Honor, and Charity.
> 
> Some of you truly are just lost individuals who have nothing but hate and are so blinded by that hate that you can't see something when its right in front of you.  All you see is "Evil Beck" and make yourselves out to be very petty individuals for attacking him when he is actually sending out a good message at this particular rally.
> 
> I pray that you can all get over your hate and celebrate the principles of equality, faith in each other and something greater than ourselves, hope that we can all come together across political lines in the name of charity, and love for our fellow citizens that this rally has been honoring for the last 45 min that i've watched it on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can only imagine the screaming protests if Keith Olbermann had rallied the country in the name of honor.
Click to expand...


what kind of fucked up fantasy world do you live in?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MaggieMae said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the rallies and all the anti-beck rally people were WAY off base with their assumptions.
> 
> Its not even politicial.  It actually is about some principles and celebrating those such as Faith, Honor, and Charity.
> 
> Some of you truly are just lost individuals who have nothing but hate and are so blinded by that hate that you can't see something when its right in front of you.  All you see is "Evil Beck" and make yourselves out to be very petty individuals for attacking him when he is actually sending out a good message at this particular rally.
> 
> I pray that you can all get over your hate and celebrate the principles of equality, faith in each other and something greater than ourselves, hope that we can all come together across political lines in the name of charity, and love for our fellow citizens that this rally has been honoring for the last 45 min that i've watched it on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can only imagine the screaming protests if Keith Olbermann had rallied the country in the name of honor.
Click to expand...


Not really...all 12 people who would have showed up would have been asking where is the free dinner.


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.



Hilarious. I don't think Glennie would appreciate your comment. He seems to think she's One of You. Are you admitting she's just a token speaker? Do you think Glennie paid her?


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious. I don't think Glennie would appreciate your comment. He seems to think she's One of You. Are you admitting she's just a token speaker? Do you think Glennie paid her?
Click to expand...


maybe the left is just intolerant and hateful?


----------



## Zona

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> more loons attacking the person and not the message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they shit in every thread that honors soldiers and country. you must expect it of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rally is about honoring soldiers? Who's the guest speaker for that?
Click to expand...


Ah, so it turns out there were tens of hundreds of people there.  Go Glenn, go.


----------



## Liberty

Zona said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> they shit in every thread that honors soldiers and country. you must expect it of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rally is about honoring soldiers? Who's the guest speaker for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so it turns out there were tens of hundreds of people there.  Go Glenn, go.
Click to expand...


do you have a problem with the message of helping the children of fallen military personnel through college too?


----------



## MaggieMae

Mr Clean said:


> Honor been restored yet?



Were there any cameras trained on the beer tent?


----------



## WillowTree

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious. I don't think Glennie would appreciate your comment. He seems to think she's One of You. Are you admitting she's just a token speaker? Do you think Glennie paid her?
Click to expand...


no asswipe, you fucktard friend bodecca called her a "token"


----------



## MaggieMae

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Mr. clean you really know how to bring it.
> 
> Do you have issue with one of the messages one of the speakers have said at the rally?
> 
> Or do you have absolutely nothing to make the rally look bad so resort to some silly comment like above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, calm down!  I didn't make up the name for Becks' rally.
> 
> I'm just wondering how it's going and if the objective has been attained.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He states that we need to restore honor and that it will take a lot of hard work, personal sacrifice, and time to do so.
> 
> No one involved in the rally claimed that by having one rally honor would be restored, they are calling it the beginning of the journey down to road to restore honor.
> 
> Is that more calm    Sorry.
Click to expand...


If "restoring honor" will save the economy that dishonorable people previously in charge of it diminished, then I'm all for it. But I'm happy to see that at least you admit that it might be just the beginning and will take a lot of hard work. But wait. That's already been said, and no one pays any attention. So now that Beck is committed, will you pay attention NOW?


----------



## HUGGY

boedicca said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir I will not apologise for my statements.  I did not see the whole rally.  I did not see anything about the troops.  What I saw was crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now I get it.
> 
> You've been watching MSNBC.
Click to expand...


Oh..no you don't "get it" as usual.  I do not watch MSNBC..EVER.  I do not watch FOX EVER.  They outright lie and sued in court to preserve their right to do so. What television I have viewed this morning has been documentaries and some astronomical science and biology classes. I am fond of the series "The Western Tradition" shown regurly on the Seattle Community College station. Probably the very best history class on television. Every intelligent SSMB member should check it out.  What I saw of the rally was on c-span.  I do not fill my mind with garbage like you apparently do.


----------



## boedicca

I watched part of the Rally on C-Span.  It was huge - hundreds of thousands of people.   I doubt you watched any of it.


----------



## MaggieMae

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is always interesting to me the vitriol of the ignorant.
> People who will jump on the bandwagon of hate because an individual they disagree with is receiving prominence...or in many cases only think they disagree with them because they were told they should.
> 
> Glenn Beck is an easy target for ridicule.
> The way he chooses to bring a message out is all too often a little too flamboyant, a little carried away. And in the process, unfortunately, his message is lost because of this.
> 
> I applaud Glenn Beck, and this rally.
> Any rally that brings out the little dark secret that this nation has lost all sense of value and honor is OK by me.
> Because we have.



As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.


----------



## boedicca

Oh.The.Horror!

Promoting and defending The Constitution!  Honoring the Troops who have served our country and protected our liberty!

No wonder Maggie opposes Beck.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always interesting to me the vitriol of the ignorant.
> People who will jump on the bandwagon of hate because an individual they disagree with is receiving prominence...or in many cases only think they disagree with them because they were told they should.
> 
> Glenn Beck is an easy target for ridicule.
> The way he chooses to bring a message out is all too often a little too flamboyant, a little carried away. And in the process, unfortunately, his message is lost because of this.
> 
> I applaud Glenn Beck, and this rally.
> Any rally that brings out the little dark secret that this nation has lost all sense of value and honor is OK by me.
> Because we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.
Click to expand...


What specific part of the rally do you not agree with? Stop the ad hominem for one damn minute and post something legitimate...please.


----------



## HUGGY

boedicca said:


> I watched part of the Rally on C-Span.  It was huge - hundreds of thousands of people.   I doubt you watched any of it.



I saw the black preacher recipient of the "faith" medal refer to *"Dr. Beck"* on C-span.

You do not know enough to speak intelligently or accurately on what I know.


----------



## boedicca

Considering that you persistently prove that you know very little, there is little occasion to comment on what you know.


----------



## Modbert

I watched a good amount of it since nothing else was on. His speech could make a good drinking game, take a shot every time he says crossroads, God, and invokes one of the Founders.

I  when he said the settlers arrived 5,000 years ago. I'm sure a great part of the audience did a double take as Beck let some of his Mormonism into the rally. 

Though they didn't show the crowd as a whole very much, I noticed a lack of something.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys really think we are an honorable nation anymore?
> 
> Take a look at any headline.
> 
> Corruption, crime is rampant.
> 
> Our economy is in the middle of a depression because people had no honor or integrity in their business dealings.
> 
> Look at the past 4 administrations. You honestly think we've had honorable people in power most of those times?
> 
> We get corrupt politicians because the people are themselves corrupt. We need to begin empowering people with integrity and truth again. Because we are going to be going through some pain soon. It's inevitable. The only question is whether we are prepared for it or not.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can continue spending carelessly with no consequences? Doesn't matter whether it's personal or public spending, eventually the bill comes in and if we aren't ready, we are screwed.
> 
> Does anyone honestly think we can tolerate corruption in our politicians and bueaucracies and there are no consequences?
> 
> You think we can have a strong economy when we can't trust one another?
> 
> Do you think we can be world leaders when others can't trust us?
> 
> You think our children will grow to be honorable people if they see us being dishonest and easily corrupted?
> 
> Every single individual needs to look at their lives. They need to root out all corruption. They need to be honest in word and deed. They need to do what they say they will do. They need to do what it takes to meet their responsibilities to take care of themselves, their families, and then do what they can for the community at large.
> 
> I am the first one to acknowledge that I need work. Can you honestly say you don't?
> 
> And don't confuse honor with pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Glenn Beck has the way to improve upon all those evils? Uh huh... He perpetuates hatred, period. If it were all about losing our "honor" over the past several years, why wasn't someone who exemplifies that "honor" asked to speak? Why not someone like General Patreaus or Rick Warren? Or both? I know I would love to hear speeches from them about restoring honor and dignity, and September 12th would have been the perfect day. But Sarah Palin? Puleeze. This whole rally is political in nature, just shy of the midterm election 2 months away. It's a fucking smokescreen to rev up the tribe and get radicals elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another dumbass. i love it. where was anything political mentioned at the rally? Ive watched the whole thing and all that is spoken about is love for the founding principles, love for our veterans, the honorable gift of charity, and sacrafice that made america free. If you take issue with that, then you are the one who is full of hatred. get a clue.
Click to expand...


So you really believe anyone attending intends to vote for a Democrat? Or approves of Obama? Gullible-itis has become epidemic.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Would anyone who disapproved of the rally like to offer an alternative?
> 
> If not, I suppose we are to assume that there isn't any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if this rally proves anything of the left it is their hatred of freedom. it really is that simple.
Click to expand...


I have the same "freedoms" that I've always had. People like you talk as though we live in a Leninist state. Educate yourselves, please.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MaggieMae said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always interesting to me the vitriol of the ignorant.
> People who will jump on the bandwagon of hate because an individual they disagree with is receiving prominence...or in many cases only think they disagree with them because they were told they should.
> 
> Glenn Beck is an easy target for ridicule.
> The way he chooses to bring a message out is all too often a little too flamboyant, a little carried away. And in the process, unfortunately, his message is lost because of this.
> 
> I applaud Glenn Beck, and this rally.
> Any rally that brings out the little dark secret that this nation has lost all sense of value and honor is OK by me.
> Because we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.
Click to expand...


So what you are saying is, if you heard the speeches on the radio you would be applauding...but because the speaker is someone you dislike - you dismiss it.
Got it.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Glenn Beck has the way to improve upon all those evils? Uh huh... He perpetuates hatred, period. If it were all about losing our "honor" over the past several years, why wasn't someone who exemplifies that "honor" asked to speak? Why not someone like General Patreaus or Rick Warren? Or both? I know I would love to hear speeches from them about restoring honor and dignity, and September 12th would have been the perfect day. But Sarah Palin? Puleeze. This whole rally is political in nature, just shy of the midterm election 2 months away. It's a fucking smokescreen to rev up the tribe and get radicals elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another dumbass. i love it. where was anything political mentioned at the rally? Ive watched the whole thing and all that is spoken about is love for the founding principles, love for our veterans, the honorable gift of charity, and sacrafice that made america free. If you take issue with that, then you are the one who is full of hatred. get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really believe anyone attending intends to vote for a Democrat? Or approves of Obama? Gullible-itis has become epidemic.
Click to expand...


sure why not? Now answer my questions and stop dodging.


----------



## MaggieMae

Samson said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Glenn Beck has the way to improve upon all those evils? Uh huh... He perpetuates hatred, period. If it were all about losing our "honor" over the past several years, why wasn't someone who exemplifies that "honor" asked to speak? Why not someone like General Patreaus or Rick Warren? Or both? I know I would love to hear speeches from them about restoring honor and dignity, and September 12th would have been the perfect day. But Sarah Palin? Puleeze. This whole rally is political in nature, just shy of the midterm election 2 months away. It's a fucking smokescreen to rev up the tribe and get radicals elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another dumbass. i love it. where was anything political mentioned at the rally? Ive watched the whole thing and all that is spoken about is love for the founding principles, love for our veterans, the honorable gift of charity, and sacrafice that made america free. If you take issue with that, then you are the one who is full of hatred. get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't watch the rally.
> 
> But I didn't have to, to know Maggie is only another wingnut prone to pulling her opinion out of her ass and waving it around as "fact."
Click to expand...


I haven't stated any "facts" here at all; only opinions. But I don't expect someone as dumb as you to see that.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> another dumbass. i love it. where was anything political mentioned at the rally? Ive watched the whole thing and all that is spoken about is love for the founding principles, love for our veterans, the honorable gift of charity, and sacrafice that made america free. If you take issue with that, then you are the one who is full of hatred. get a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch the rally.
> 
> But I didn't have to, to know Maggie is only another wingnut prone to pulling her opinion out of her ass and waving it around as "fact."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't stated any "facts" here at all; only opinions. But I don't expect someone as dumb as you to see that.
Click to expand...


trust me, it's obvious enough.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Restoring Honor means?  It suggests that honor was taken, if honor can be taken, who took it?

Seems to me, and I only watched a short time, this was another in a series of events where uber-patriotism and God are used to appeal to the emotions of the people.  It reminded me of this well known remark, ' When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross.

Of course I'm not suggesting Beck or those who organized today's event or past 'tea parties' are fascists, but they do put on events based solely on emotion which appeal to those who seem to want to hear simple solutions to complex and myraid problems.

Though the stage included a bit of diversity, when the camera pans the crowd there were only white people in view, and most appeared well fed and dressed in middle-class attire.


----------



## Liberty

Wry Catcher said:


> Restoring Honor means?  It suggests that honor was taken, if honor can be taken, who took it?
> 
> Seems to me, and I only watched a short time, this was another in a series of events where uber-patriotism and God are used to appeal to the emotions of the people.  It reminded me of this well known remark, ' When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross.
> 
> Of course I'm not suggesting Beck or those who organized today's event or past 'tea parties' are fascists, but they do put on events based solely on emotion which appeal to those who seem to want to hear simple solutions to complex and myraid problems.
> 
> Though the stage included a bit of diversity, when the camera pans the crowd there were only white people in view, and most appeared well fed and dressed in middle-class attire.



based on that statement, would you say george washington was a fascist?


----------



## mudwhistle

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always interesting to me the vitriol of the ignorant.
> People who will jump on the bandwagon of hate because an individual they disagree with is receiving prominence...or in many cases only think they disagree with them because they were told they should.
> 
> Glenn Beck is an easy target for ridicule.
> The way he chooses to bring a message out is all too often a little too flamboyant, a little carried away. And in the process, unfortunately, his message is lost because of this.
> 
> I applaud Glenn Beck, and this rally.
> Any rally that brings out the little dark secret that this nation has lost all sense of value and honor is OK by me.
> Because we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What specific part of the rally do you not agree with? Stop the ad hominem for one damn minute and post something legitimate...please.
Click to expand...


The freedom of speech part.


----------



## Liberty

mudwhistle said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What specific part of the rally do you not agree with? Stop the ad hominem for one damn minute and post something legitimate...please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The freedom of speech part.
Click to expand...


i think we have a winner.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how I know this event will succeed? Every left wing psycho on this board is attacking Beck, and not his message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, his "messages" have been replete with innuendoes at best and blatant accusations at worst that Liberals=ALL BAD; Conservatives=ALL SAVIORS. It's pure rot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you obviously didn't watch the rally. Nothing political was mentioned in any way shape or form. Keep making yourself out to look like a hateful piece of shit like huggy. Really, keep going.
Click to expand...


The fact that nothing currently "political" was said means squat. The entire world knows EXACTLY what Glenn Beck represents. Sure, he can turn on the sappy I love America BS and hoodwink his adoring fan club into weeping right along with him. But I'm from the generation where when people said it, _they actually meant it_, and didn't turn around the following week and say something insulting and ugly against some person(s) who happen to have a different political viewpoint. Glenn Beck doesn't fool me one single bit. AND, neither does Sarah Palin. AND neither does 500,000 supporters who turned out to lap it up.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far, his "messages" have been replete with innuendoes at best and blatant accusations at worst that Liberals=ALL BAD; Conservatives=ALL SAVIORS. It's pure rot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously didn't watch the rally. Nothing political was mentioned in any way shape or form. Keep making yourself out to look like a hateful piece of shit like huggy. Really, keep going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that nothing currently "political" was said means squat. The entire world knows EXACTLY what Glenn Beck represents. Sure, he can turn on the sappy I love America BS and hoodwink his adoring fan club into weeping right along with him. But I'm from the generation where when people said it, _they actually meant it_, and didn't turn around the following week and say something insulting and ugly against some person(s) who happen to have a different political viewpoint. Glenn Beck doesn't fool me one single bit. AND, neither does Sarah Palin. AND neither does 500,000 supporters who turned out to lap it up.
Click to expand...


why do you hate the children of veterans?


----------



## MaggieMae

HUGGY said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> his only message today was love of america, love of our veterans, and the sacrifice necessary to be charitable. *nothing political was ever mentioned.* you sir, are a piece of scum and should apologize if you have any dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sir I will not apologise for my statements.  I did not see the whole rally.  I did not see anything about the troops.  What I saw was crap.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen any of it yet. I'm sure it will be the top priority of the 24/7 news cycle for at least a week.


----------



## MaggieMae

iamwhatiseem said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how I know this event will succeed? Every left wing psycho on this board is attacking Beck, and not his message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, his "messages" have been replete with innuendoes at best and blatant accusations at worst that Liberals=ALL BAD; Conservatives=ALL SAVIORS. It's pure rot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?
> Clearly you haven't watched any of it.
Click to expand...


I mean his daily "messages" on FauxNews.


----------



## boedicca

MaggieMae said:


> The fact that nothing currently "political" was said means squat. The entire world knows EXACTLY what Glenn Beck represents.




I call shenanigans.   You clearly don't know EXACTLY what Glenn Beck represents - but it would be quite revealing of what you represent if you stated in plain English what you think he represents.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the rallies and all the anti-beck rally people were WAY off base with their assumptions.
> 
> Its not even politicial.  It actually is about some principles and celebrating those such as Faith, Honor, and Charity.
> 
> Some of you truly are just lost individuals who have nothing but hate and are so blinded by that hate that you can't see something when its right in front of you.  All you see is "Evil Beck" and make yourselves out to be very petty individuals for attacking him when he is actually sending out a good message at this particular rally.
> 
> I pray that you can all get over your hate and celebrate the principles of equality, faith in each other and something greater than ourselves, hope that we can all come together across political lines in the name of charity, and love for our fellow citizens that this rally has been honoring for the last 45 min that i've watched it on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can only imagine the screaming protests if Keith Olbermann had rallied the country in the name of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what kind of fucked up fantasy world do you live in?
Click to expand...


I rest my case...


----------



## MaggieMae

iamwhatiseem said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching the rallies and all the anti-beck rally people were WAY off base with their assumptions.
> 
> Its not even politicial.  It actually is about some principles and celebrating those such as Faith, Honor, and Charity.
> 
> Some of you truly are just lost individuals who have nothing but hate and are so blinded by that hate that you can't see something when its right in front of you.  All you see is "Evil Beck" and make yourselves out to be very petty individuals for attacking him when he is actually sending out a good message at this particular rally.
> 
> I pray that you can all get over your hate and celebrate the principles of equality, faith in each other and something greater than ourselves, hope that we can all come together across political lines in the name of charity, and love for our fellow citizens that this rally has been honoring for the last 45 min that i've watched it on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can only imagine the screaming protests if Keith Olbermann had rallied the country in the name of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really...all 12 people who would have showed up would have been asking where is the free dinner.
Click to expand...


Keep it comin'   That's two...


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can only imagine the screaming protests if Keith Olbermann had rallied the country in the name of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of fucked up fantasy world do you live in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest my case...
Click to expand...


i rest my case too. you are too big of a retard to answer my various questions ive posed to you. well done, you make your fellow filth proud to be filth.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Liberty said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Restoring Honor means?  It suggests that honor was taken, if honor can be taken, who took it?
> 
> Seems to me, and I only watched a short time, this was another in a series of events where uber-patriotism and God are used to appeal to the emotions of the people.  It reminded me of this well known remark, ' When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross.
> 
> Of course I'm not suggesting Beck or those who organized today's event or past 'tea parties' are fascists, but they do put on events based solely on emotion which appeal to those who seem to want to hear simple solutions to complex and myraid problems.
> 
> Though the stage included a bit of diversity, when the camera pans the crowd there were only white people in view, and most appeared well fed and dressed in middle-class attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on that statement, would you say george washington was a fascist?
Click to expand...


Glen Beck is no George Wasington.  BTW, are you dishonest, or have reading comprehension problems?
"Of course I'm not suggesting Beck or those who organized today's event or past 'tea parties' are fascists..."


----------



## Liberty

Wry Catcher said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Restoring Honor means?  It suggests that honor was taken, if honor can be taken, who took it?
> 
> Seems to me, and I only watched a short time, this was another in a series of events where uber-patriotism and God are used to appeal to the emotions of the people.  It reminded me of this well known remark, ' When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross.
> 
> Of course I'm not suggesting Beck or those who organized today's event or past 'tea parties' are fascists, but they do put on events based solely on emotion which appeal to those who seem to want to hear simple solutions to complex and myraid problems.
> 
> Though the stage included a bit of diversity, when the camera pans the crowd there were only white people in view, and most appeared well fed and dressed in middle-class attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on that statement, would you say george washington was a fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glen Beck is no George Wasington.
Click to expand...


ok. so can you answer the question please?


----------



## MaggieMae

WillowTree said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious. I don't think Glennie would appreciate your comment. He seems to think she's One of You. Are you admitting she's just a token speaker? Do you think Glennie paid her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no asswipe, you fucktard friend bodecca called her a "token"
Click to expand...


Well, shiite, why didn't you just say so? Sorry, sweetheart, but most of us don't read the thousands of postings every day in order to pluck out exactly the one you're referring to. But hey, my bad. It's not like you ever have anything bad to say about black people, so we all assume you just love Alveda too.


----------



## MaggieMae

boedicca said:


> Oh.The.Horror!
> 
> Promoting and defending The Constitution!  Honoring the Troops who have served our country and protected our liberty!
> 
> No wonder Maggie opposes Beck.



--->whoosh---> You never disappoint, Bo.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.The.Horror!
> 
> Promoting and defending The Constitution!  Honoring the Troops who have served our country and protected our liberty!
> 
> No wonder Maggie opposes Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --->whoosh---> You never disappoint, Bo.
Click to expand...


so you don't disagree? Interesting.


----------



## boedicca

Still waiting for Maggie Moron to explain what Glenn Beck represents.

*crickets*


----------



## iamwhatiseem

In all seriousness Maggie...

What are you moaning about?
You are disparaging speeches you haven't heard...saying you agree with others thoughts, but not if you don't like them...

That's not saying much about the foundation of your opinions.


----------



## Synthaholic

HUGGY said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, try asking one of the 100,000+ that showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that watch FOX are simple minded.  Some of these simple minded people start thinking that an infotainment talking head is a god.  It is a sad reflection on America.
Click to expand...

Maybe someone should hold a self-serving and self-promoting rally to restore intelligence to America?


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always interesting to me the vitriol of the ignorant.
> People who will jump on the bandwagon of hate because an individual they disagree with is receiving prominence...or in many cases only think they disagree with them because they were told they should.
> 
> Glenn Beck is an easy target for ridicule.
> The way he chooses to bring a message out is all too often a little too flamboyant, a little carried away. And in the process, unfortunately, his message is lost because of this.
> 
> I applaud Glenn Beck, and this rally.
> Any rally that brings out the little dark secret that this nation has lost all sense of value and honor is OK by me.
> Because we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What specific part of the rally do you not agree with? Stop the ad hominem for one damn minute and post something legitimate...please.
Click to expand...


I too won't apologize for anything I say about Glenn Beck. He gets paid a lot of money to be a troublemaker, and he does it very well. If you don't think he had a strong motive for doing this rally now, on this day, then I'm pretty sure that bridge in Brooklyn is still for sale.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What specific part of the rally do you not agree with? Stop the ad hominem for one damn minute and post something legitimate...please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I too won't apologize for anything I say about Glenn Beck. He gets paid a lot of money to be a troublemaker, and he does it very well. If you don't think he had a strong motive for doing this rally now, on this day, then I'm pretty sure that bridge in Brooklyn is still for sale.
Click to expand...


that didnt answer my question. ill use caps so you can maybe understand better:

WHAT DID BECK SAY AT THE RALLY THAT IS A BAD THING FOR AMERICA?


----------



## MaggieMae

iamwhatiseem said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always interesting to me the vitriol of the ignorant.
> People who will jump on the bandwagon of hate because an individual they disagree with is receiving prominence...or in many cases only think they disagree with them because they were told they should.
> 
> Glenn Beck is an easy target for ridicule.
> The way he chooses to bring a message out is all too often a little too flamboyant, a little carried away. And in the process, unfortunately, his message is lost because of this.
> 
> I applaud Glenn Beck, and this rally.
> Any rally that brings out the little dark secret that this nation has lost all sense of value and honor is OK by me.
> Because we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is, if you heard the speeches on the radio you would be applauding...but because the speaker is someone you dislike - you dismiss it.
> Got it.
Click to expand...


If I didn't know the speaker, you would be correct. But I do know him and what his motivation is. It's therefore a moot point.


----------



## boedicca

Don't hold your breath waiting for Maggie to answer your question, Liberty.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is, if you heard the speeches on the radio you would be applauding...but because the speaker is someone you dislike - you dismiss it.
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I didn't know the speaker, you would be correct. But I do know him and what his motivation is. It's therefore a moot point.
Click to expand...


so what did he say at the rally that is bad for america?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Liberty said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on that statement, would you say george washington was a fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Beck is no George Wasington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. so can you answer the question please?
Click to expand...


 BTW, are you dishonest, or have reading comprehension problems?
"Of course I'm not suggesting Beck or those who organized today's event or past 'tea parties' are fascists..." 

Read, think and then post.  It _might_ make you interesting.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> another dumbass. i love it. where was anything political mentioned at the rally? Ive watched the whole thing and all that is spoken about is love for the founding principles, love for our veterans, the honorable gift of charity, and sacrafice that made america free. If you take issue with that, then you are the one who is full of hatred. get a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you really believe anyone attending intends to vote for a Democrat? Or approves of Obama? Gullible-itis has become epidemic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure why not? Now answer my questions and stop dodging.
Click to expand...


Whenever I hear someone that I KNOW is a hypocrite with a clear agenda, all I can think of is young Adolph Hitler before he became Chancellor, speaking at the union hall full of German working men and eloquently talking of love of country, honor, Christianity, and national pride. Little did they know...


----------



## boedicca

MaggieMae said:


> Whenever I hear someone that I KNOW is a hypocrite with a clear agenda, all I can think of is young Adolph Hitler before he became Chancellor, speaking at the union hall full of German working men and eloquently talking of love of country, honor, Christianity, and national pride. Little did they know...




And with the above comment, Maggie trips the wire for Godwin's Law - and concedes defeat.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really believe anyone attending intends to vote for a Democrat? Or approves of Obama? Gullible-itis has become epidemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure why not? Now answer my questions and stop dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whenever I hear someone that I KNOW is a hypocrite with a clear agenda, all I can think of is young Adolph Hitler before he became Chancellor, speaking at the union hall full of German working men and eloquently talking of love of country, honor, Christianity, and national pride. Little did they know...
Click to expand...


what did beck say at today's rally that is bad for america? Why is this so hard to answer for you?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MaggieMae said:


> If I didn't know the speaker, you would be correct. But I do know him and what his motivation is. It's therefore a moot point.



Oh there is a point, the point is that you are admitting that you are closed minded. That your opinions are formed only by those you agree with...must be comforting for you.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch the rally.
> 
> But I didn't have to, to know Maggie is only another wingnut prone to pulling her opinion out of her ass and waving it around as "fact."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't stated any "facts" here at all; only opinions. But I don't expect someone as dumb as you to see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trust me, it's obvious enough.
Click to expand...


Thank you. If I wanted to post facts about him, I would Google LIES OF GLENN BECK and pick from 990,000 pages of discussion, including thousands of FACTS to back them up.


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Huggy's jealous.
> 
> 500,000 have showed up for the rally.  They sang "God Bless America" - no wonder Huggy hates them.


If they are claiming 500,000 it must be 20,000.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What specific part of the rally do you not agree with? Stop the ad hominem for one damn minute and post something legitimate...please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom of speech part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think we have a winner.
Click to expand...


 That puts even more hypocrisy into a big rally that's all about our so-called "LOST" freedoms. Beck is *free* to blather all he wants, as is obvious on a daily basis.


----------



## Synthaholic

MaggieMae said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> more loons attacking the person and not the message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they shit in every thread that honors soldiers and country. you must expect it of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rally is about honoring soldiers? Who's the guest speaker for that?
Click to expand...

A bunch of chickenhawks.


----------



## boedicca

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy's jealous.
> 
> 500,000 have showed up for the rally.  They sang "God Bless America" - no wonder Huggy hates them.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are claiming 500,000 it must be 20,000.
Click to expand...



Sorry Bub - you're confusing this event with a Coffee Party of Leftwing Astroturf one, but inflating the ratio.  Instead of 25:1, a Coffee Party/LW Astroturf event is usually overstated by a factor of 1,000:1.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously didn't watch the rally. Nothing political was mentioned in any way shape or form. Keep making yourself out to look like a hateful piece of shit like huggy. Really, keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that nothing currently "political" was said means squat. The entire world knows EXACTLY what Glenn Beck represents. Sure, he can turn on the sappy I love America BS and hoodwink his adoring fan club into weeping right along with him. But I'm from the generation where when people said it, _they actually meant it_, and didn't turn around the following week and say something insulting and ugly against some person(s) who happen to have a different political viewpoint. Glenn Beck doesn't fool me one single bit. AND, neither does Sarah Palin. AND neither does 500,000 supporters who turned out to lap it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you hate the children of veterans?
Click to expand...


See? You're just proving what an ignorant brainwashed partisan hack you are. I contribute $100 to this organization (built and maintained by private donations) every December. The children of veterans are not forgotten, ever. If Beck can raise more for them, fine. But he wants you to *think* they've all fallen by the wayside.

Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund - About IFHF


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.The.Horror!
> 
> Promoting and defending The Constitution!  Honoring the Troops who have served our country and protected our liberty!
> 
> No wonder Maggie opposes Beck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --->whoosh---> You never disappoint, Bo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you don't disagree? Interesting.
Click to expand...


Man, you really DO have a comprehension problem, and it doesn't include satire either.


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Oh.The.Horror!
> 
> Promoting and defending The Constitution!  Honoring the Troops who have served our country and protected our liberty!
> 
> No wonder Maggie opposes Beck.


While they are trying to trash the 14th amendment.


----------



## boedicca

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> --->whoosh---> You never disappoint, Bo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you don't disagree? Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, you really DO have a comprehension problem, and it doesn't include satire either.
Click to expand...



Maggie continues on her monomaniacal quest to project her pathologies on everyone on the internets.


----------



## MaggieMae

boedicca said:


> Still waiting for Maggie Moron to explain what Glenn Beck represents.
> 
> *crickets*



And have you stalk me for a week? Sorry, hon, but I don't get into debates with people who like to go off-topic with banal generalities. Once burned...


----------



## boedicca

Oh, you answered with the Adolf Hitler reference.  Unsurprisingly, it must be such an automatic reflex at this point in your life that you don't even use it consciously.   Well, you probably don't do much consciously at all.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom of speech part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think we have a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That puts even more hypocrisy into a big rally that's all about our so-called "LOST" freedoms. Beck is *free* to blather all he wants, as is obvious on a daily basis.
Click to expand...


can i get a citation on the claim that the rally is "all about so-called ""LOST"" freedoms."? 
thanks.


----------



## Big Fitz

boedicca said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I hear someone that I KNOW is a hypocrite with a clear agenda, all I can think of is young Adolph Hitler before he became Chancellor, speaking at the union hall full of German working men and eloquently talking of love of country, honor, Christianity, and national pride. Little did they know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the above comment, Maggie trips the wire for Godwin's Law - and concedes defeat.
Click to expand...

No no... I won't agree with that.  Godwin is a worthless word.  Has been ever since those who spent 8 years calling bush a nazi defends obama for the same behavior when called a nazi.  Sorry to disagree with you there Bod, but I can't let anyone try to win an argument by just saying 'Godwin'.  Using Godwin as a word of victory is an intellectual cop out.

that being said, Maggie Mae is completely wrong.  May as well have said MLK reminded her of hitler in blackface.  I've not seen any evidence of Beck preaching hate.  This may be more akin to the "Cross of Gold" type of sermon than anything hitler spouted.


----------



## Big Fitz

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom of speech part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think we have a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That puts even more hypocrisy into a big rally that's all about our so-called "LOST" freedoms. Beck is *free* to blather all he wants, as is obvious on a daily basis.
Click to expand...

Not if you libs had your way he wouldn't.  How's that 'fairness doctrine' (for radio only) law coming along?


----------



## MaggieMae

iamwhatiseem said:


> In all seriousness Maggie...
> 
> What are you moaning about?
> You are disparaging speeches you haven't heard...saying you agree with others thoughts, but not if you don't like them...
> 
> That's not saying much about the foundation of your opinions.



It's disturbing that someone like Glenn Beck can so brainwash so many people. I fear for the intelligence level that is being mass produced today that people seem unable to do their own fact-checking and get at the truth themselves. Glenn Beck is a liar and an antagonist, a keeper of the political flame that keeps this country DIVIDED, not united. It's that simple. Why should I believe he's suddenly had an epiphany and is now trying to gather all the flock for a big kumbaya moment when he has heretofore done nothing but alienate?


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Still waiting for Maggie Moron to explain what Glenn Beck represents.
> 
> *crickets*


Making a buck off of naive and gullible Americans.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What specific part of the rally do you not agree with? Stop the ad hominem for one damn minute and post something legitimate...please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too won't apologize for anything I say about Glenn Beck. He gets paid a lot of money to be a troublemaker, and he does it very well. If you don't think he had a strong motive for doing this rally now, on this day, then I'm pretty sure that bridge in Brooklyn is still for sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that didnt answer my question. ill use caps so you can maybe understand better:
> 
> WHAT DID BECK SAY AT THE RALLY THAT IS A BAD THING FOR AMERICA?
Click to expand...


I've already said I haven't watched any of it yet. I'm sure he was on his best behavior, though. Did he cry?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MaggieMae said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness Maggie...
> 
> What are you moaning about?
> You are disparaging speeches you haven't heard...saying you agree with others thoughts, but not if you don't like them...
> 
> That's not saying much about the foundation of your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's disturbing that someone like Glenn Beck can so brainwash so many people. I fear for the intelligence level that is being mass produced today that people seem unable to do their own fact-checking and get at the truth themselves. Glenn Beck is a liar and an antagonist, a keeper of the political flame that keeps this country DIVIDED, not united. It's that simple. Why should I believe he's suddenly had an epiphany and is now trying to gather all the flock for a big kumbaya moment when he has heretofore done nothing but alienate?
Click to expand...


Yes..yes...so how specifically is he dividing this country?
Again specifically...with examples.


----------



## MaggieMae

boedicca said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I hear someone that I KNOW is a hypocrite with a clear agenda, all I can think of is young Adolph Hitler before he became Chancellor, speaking at the union hall full of German working men and eloquently talking of love of country, honor, Christianity, and national pride. Little did they know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the above comment, Maggie trips the wire for Godwin's Law - and concedes defeat.
Click to expand...


Yup. It had to be said. Hitler brainwashed people; Beck brainwashes people. Godwin be damned, the truth shall set you free, but not before it really pisses you off.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness Maggie...
> 
> What are you moaning about?
> You are disparaging speeches you haven't heard...saying you agree with others thoughts, but not if you don't like them...
> 
> That's not saying much about the foundation of your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's disturbing that someone like Glenn Beck can so brainwash so many people. I fear for the intelligence level that is being mass produced today that people seem unable to do their own fact-checking and get at the truth themselves. Glenn Beck is a liar and an antagonist, a keeper of the political flame that keeps this country DIVIDED, not united. It's that simple. Why should I believe he's suddenly had an epiphany and is now trying to gather all the flock for a big kumbaya moment when he has heretofore done nothing but alienate?
Click to expand...


its disturbing to me that you can't cite a fucking source.


----------



## MaggieMae

iamwhatiseem said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't know the speaker, you would be correct. But I do know him and what his motivation is. It's therefore a moot point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there is a point, the point is that you are admitting that you are closed minded. That your opinions are formed only by those you agree with...must be comforting for you.
Click to expand...


I've listened to Glenn Beck for years, a lot of him when he was on CNN. And he was NOT as loony as he is now. Imagine that. Ca-ching ca-ching...


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy's jealous.
> 
> 500,000 have showed up for the rally.  They sang "God Bless America" - no wonder Huggy hates them.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are claiming 500,000 it must be 20,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Bub - you're confusing this event with a Coffee Party of Leftwing Astroturf one, but inflating the ratio.  Instead of 25:1, a Coffee Party/LW Astroturf event is usually overstated by a factor of 1,000:1.
Click to expand...

No, I'm comparing it with his last rally, where he way over-stated the attendance.


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we have a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puts even more hypocrisy into a big rally that's all about our so-called "LOST" freedoms. Beck is *free* to blather all he wants, as is obvious on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if you libs had your way he wouldn't.  How's that 'fairness doctrine' (for radio only) law coming along?
Click to expand...


It never was, and still isn't an issue.


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I hear someone that I KNOW is a hypocrite with a clear agenda, all I can think of is young Adolph Hitler before he became Chancellor, speaking at the union hall full of German working men and eloquently talking of love of country, honor, Christianity, and national pride. Little did they know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the above comment, Maggie trips the wire for Godwin's Law - and concedes defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no... I won't agree with that.  Godwin is a worthless word.  Has been ever since those who spent 8 years calling bush a nazi defends obama for the same behavior when called a nazi.  Sorry to disagree with you there Bod, but I can't let anyone try to win an argument by just saying 'Godwin'.  Using Godwin as a word of victory is an intellectual cop out.
> 
> that being said, Maggie Mae is completely wrong.  May as well have said MLK reminded her of hitler in blackface.  I've not seen any evidence of Beck preaching hate.  This may be more akin to the "Cross of Gold" type of sermon than anything hitler spouted.
Click to expand...


But of course I expected everyone to jump up and try to claim that I was comparing Glenn Beck to the Hitler everyone knows as the dictator who marched across Europe and planned the Final Solution, while I was merely pointing out that if people don't have facts and will ONLY listen to propaganda, they WILL BE drawn to a charismatic personality. In all honesty, there was much about Obama's charisma that people ONLY voted for, which is equally as wrong, in my opinion. People need to dig deeper than they do and stop automatically believing all the sweet talk, the hate talk, the bullshit and spin and educate themselves.


----------



## Big Fitz

MaggieMae said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't know the speaker, you would be correct. But I do know him and what his motivation is. It's therefore a moot point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there is a point, the point is that you are admitting that you are closed minded. That your opinions are formed only by those you agree with...must be comforting for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've listened to Glenn Beck for years, a lot of him when he was on CNN. And he was NOT as loony as he is now. Imagine that. Ca-ching ca-ching...
Click to expand...

i call bullshit. 

 I doubt highly you ever listened to him beyond what was filtered through media smatters.  Why?  because you spout hyperbole.  You never referenced what you used to here except in broad strokes.  And if you listened any time in the last 5 years like I have, you'd know what it is he has been talking about.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Liberty said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> based on that statement, would you say george washington was a fascist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Beck is no George Wasington.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok. so can you answer the question please?
Click to expand...


No, I would not call George Washington a fascist.

Now answer my question.  If honor needs to be restored, if must have been taken.  How can honor be taken, and, if it was taken, who took it?


----------



## Big Fitz

> But of course I expected everyone to jump up and try to claim that I was comparing Glenn Beck to the Hitler everyone knows as the dictator who marched across Europe and planned the Final Solution, while I was merely pointing out that if people don't have facts and will ONLY listen to propaganda, they WILL BE drawn to a charismatic personality. In all honesty, there was much about Obama's charisma that people ONLY voted for, which is equally as wrong, in my opinion. People need to dig deeper than they do and stop automatically believing all the sweet talk, the hate talk, the bullshit and spin and educate themselves.



Wow... how'd you slip out of quantum phase and end up in our reality?  Could you keep on slipping and go somewhere else please?  That's moonbat territory.


----------



## MaggieMae

iamwhatiseem said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness Maggie...
> 
> What are you moaning about?
> You are disparaging speeches you haven't heard...saying you agree with others thoughts, but not if you don't like them...
> 
> That's not saying much about the foundation of your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's disturbing that someone like Glenn Beck can so brainwash so many people. I fear for the intelligence level that is being mass produced today that people seem unable to do their own fact-checking and get at the truth themselves. Glenn Beck is a liar and an antagonist, a keeper of the political flame that keeps this country DIVIDED, not united. It's that simple. Why should I believe he's suddenly had an epiphany and is now trying to gather all the flock for a big kumbaya moment when he has heretofore done nothing but alienate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes..yes...so how specifically is he dividing this country?
> Again specifically...with examples.
Click to expand...


Do your own homework (not that it will matter).
Google

There are plenty of videos for your perusal, straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of non-white speakers at this event.  Why would so many minorities show up and speak at an event like this if it was a discrace to MLK or if a bunch of "racist white people" were going to the rally?
> 
> It looks like reality and the anti-rally talking points are in conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecca called her a "token" the other day. It was a jab at the asshole bodecca.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that The Imposter sullies my name.
Click to expand...

She was Bodecca before you stole her username.  Anyone here from hannity.com can testify to that.

It's easy to tell you apart:  she's Bodecea, and you are Bodickhead.


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness Maggie...
> 
> What are you moaning about?
> You are disparaging speeches you haven't heard...saying you agree with others thoughts, but not if you don't like them...
> 
> That's not saying much about the foundation of your opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's disturbing that someone like Glenn Beck can so brainwash so many people. I fear for the intelligence level that is being mass produced today that people seem unable to do their own fact-checking and get at the truth themselves. Glenn Beck is a liar and an antagonist, a keeper of the political flame that keeps this country DIVIDED, not united. It's that simple. Why should I believe he's suddenly had an epiphany and is now trying to gather all the flock for a big kumbaya moment when he has heretofore done nothing but alienate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its disturbing to me that you can't cite a fucking source.
Click to expand...


You want ONE source? No wonder you don't get it.


----------



## Liberty

Wry Catcher said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Beck is no George Wasington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. so can you answer the question please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I would not call George Washington a fascist.
> 
> Now answer my question.  If honor needs to be restored, if must have been taken.  How can honor be taken, and, if it was taken, who took it?
Click to expand...


Honor does not have to be taken, honor can however disappear as faith fades from the people. Today's rally was to help inspire americans to be kind and charitable, tolerant and loving. Values that stem from judeo-christian heritage the heritage of the founding fathers. the source of their wisdom and their sacred honor, and the source of the motivation to make the USA the most free and secure nation under GOD.

Get it?


----------



## Big Fitz

Wry Catcher said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Beck is no George Wasington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. so can you answer the question please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I would not call George Washington a fascist.
> 
> Now answer my question.  If honor needs to be restored, if must have been taken.  How can honor be taken, and, if it was taken, who took it?
Click to expand...

Honor does not have to be taken.  It has been left abandoned.  Knocked out of the hands of children by those who threw it away back in the 1960's.


----------



## Liberty

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's disturbing that someone like Glenn Beck can so brainwash so many people. I fear for the intelligence level that is being mass produced today that people seem unable to do their own fact-checking and get at the truth themselves. Glenn Beck is a liar and an antagonist, a keeper of the political flame that keeps this country DIVIDED, not united. It's that simple. Why should I believe he's suddenly had an epiphany and is now trying to gather all the flock for a big kumbaya moment when he has heretofore done nothing but alienate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its disturbing to me that you can't cite a fucking source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want ONE source? No wonder you don't get it.
Click to expand...


one is more than zero, which is what you are showing everyone here.


----------



## MaggieMae

Running away now!! I'm already late. Just covering the usual silly accusation...


----------



## bodecea

WillowTree said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of non-white speakers at this event.  Why would so many minorities show up and speak at an event like this if it was a discrace to MLK or if a bunch of "racist white people" were going to the rally?
> 
> It looks like reality and the anti-rally talking points are in conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bodecca called her a "token" the other day. It was a jab at the asshole bodecca.
Click to expand...


Sometimes it amazes me how easily lies roll off your tongue.     Go ahead and show the post where I....I said she WAS a token....

Go right ahead.   Amuse us.


----------



## bodecea

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes Alveda. The "token" King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of non-white speakers at this event.  *Why would so many minorities show up and speak at an event like this* if it was a discrace to MLK or if a bunch of "racist white people" were going to the rally?
> 
> It looks like reality and the anti-rally talking points are in conflict.
Click to expand...


Cause.....they were invited?    



How many non-whites in the audience.   I was looking and looking and looking and looking.


BTW, I enjoyed the singing of the National Anthem.   Did you know that it used to be considered disrepectful to sing it in that manner?   Marvin Gaye caught a lot of grief for going off the standard version in the 60s.


----------



## bodecea

Liberty said:


> the american left support government tyranny and limited freedom. When Beck talks about restoring honor is talking about restoring the honor of our founding principles like faith, hope, and charity.
> 
> Obama and the left spouse a new system, an un-american system of government control and tyranny.
> 
> That is the honor. If you don't like it? Keep acting like fools. We liberty loving folk love laughing at you.
> 
> On a side note, it is not a party thing. Bush sucked almost just as bad as Obama when it came to securing liberty and founding principle. We need a man like Ron Paul, Paul Ryan, or Chris Cristie to set us on the right course.



We lost faith, hope and charity?   Are they in the closet?   Under the bed?   In our bank safe deposit boxes?


----------



## Big Fitz

> Cause.....they were invited?
> 
> 
> 
> How many non-whites in the audience. I was looking and looking and looking and looking.
> 
> 
> BTW, I enjoyed the singing of the National Anthem. Did you know that it used to be considered disrepectful to sing it in that manner? Marvin Gaye caught a lot of grief for going off the standard version in the 60s.
> __________________



Jeez... You're just a stone cold Alinskyite aren't you?


----------



## Liberty

bodecea said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> the american left support government tyranny and limited freedom. When Beck talks about restoring honor is talking about restoring the honor of our founding principles like faith, hope, and charity.
> 
> Obama and the left spouse a new system, an un-american system of government control and tyranny.
> 
> That is the honor. If you don't like it? Keep acting like fools. We liberty loving folk love laughing at you.
> 
> On a side note, it is not a party thing. Bush sucked almost just as bad as Obama when it came to securing liberty and founding principle. We need a man like Ron Paul, Paul Ryan, or Chris Cristie to set us on the right course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lost faith, hope and charity?   Are they in the closet?   Under the bed?   In our bank safe deposit boxes?
Click to expand...


we did not lose anything, you fucking idiot. it is just not as important in today's society as it should be.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wry Catcher said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glen Beck is no George Wasington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. so can you answer the question please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I would not call George Washington a fascist.
> 
> Now answer my question.  If honor needs to be restored, if must have been taken.  How can honor be taken, and, if it was taken, who took it?
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?
Honor is not something that can be taken, rather it is something voluntarily ignored...honor is something we are inherently born with. We can choose to live by it..or not.
Clearly far too many people have forgotten not just honor, but integrity and the wisdom and care that what you do affects others, and what they do - affects you.


----------



## Moon

HUGGY said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dr.* Glenn Beck?  Oh PUUUUULLLEEEEZZZZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beck needs a doctor!(shrink)
> 
> His "faith" recipient just addressed Beck as "Dr." Beck.  What a crock of steaming liquid shit!
> 
> Gotta change the chanel...these people are just too painfully ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more loons attacking the person and not the message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sit on it and spin sweet cheeks! Both Beck AND his message are crap!
> 
> I tuned in to give ol Glenn a chance.  I made it to the "awards" part.  Glenn is a self *engrandising* piece of shit and his followers of his "message" are morons.
Click to expand...


I think you mean "aggrandizing".


----------



## Wry Catcher

Liberty said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok. so can you answer the question please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I would not call George Washington a fascist.
> 
> Now answer my question.  If honor needs to be restored, if must have been taken.  How can honor be taken, and, if it was taken, who took it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honor does not have to be taken, honor can however disappear as faith fades from the people. Today's rally was to help inspire americans to be kind and charitable, tolerant and loving. Values that stem from judeo-christian heritage the heritage of the founding fathers. the source of their wisdom and their sacred honor, and the source of the motivation to make the USA the most free and secure nation under GOD.
> 
> Get it?
Click to expand...


I Get it.  It's an emotional appeal devoid of reason. 

Honor has nothing to do with faith in a God, and if it did your restricting such faith to the jude-christian ethos proves it does not.  Other people believe in God, by many different names, yet your post suggests they are dishonorable, or at least lack honor.
For the record, honor, is defined as a good name, a good reputation.
If you accept this definition (if you don't define it in your response) then we can agree a nation may have honor or be dishonorable.
By this defintion I accept our nation needed our honor restored, given the dishonorable acts done in her name at Abu Ghraib, in the denial of basic human rights by the practice of extraordinary rendition, by holding human beings in GitMo without benefit of trial for years and in denying the absolute right of habeas corpus to Jose Padilla; as well as waging war in Iraq without meeting the standards of a Just War (Bellum iustum); in particular causing the deaths of civilians.
But restoring honor had nothing to do with Beck or those who funded and organized the rally today.  It was all about restoring the Republican Party to power, that is the agenda, hidden, but in fact its purpose.


----------



## Liberty

Wry Catcher said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I would not call George Washington a fascist.
> 
> Now answer my question.  If honor needs to be restored, if must have been taken.  How can honor be taken, and, if it was taken, who took it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honor does not have to be taken, honor can however disappear as faith fades from the people. Today's rally was to help inspire americans to be kind and charitable, tolerant and loving. Values that stem from judeo-christian heritage the heritage of the founding fathers. the source of their wisdom and their sacred honor, and the source of the motivation to make the USA the most free and secure nation under GOD.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Get it.  It's an emotional appeal devoid of reason.
> 
> Honor has nothing to do with faith in a God, and if it did your restricting such faith to the jude-christian ethos proves it does not.  Other people believe in God, by many different names, yet your post suggests they are dishonorable, or at least lack honor.
> For the record, honor, is defined as a good name, a good reputation.
> If you accept this definition (if you don't define it in your response) then we can agree a nation may have honor or be dishonorable.
> By this defintion I accept our nation needed our honor restored, given the dishonorable acts done in her name at Abu Ghraib, in the denial of basic human rights by the practice of extraordinary rendition, by holding human beings in GitMo without benefit of trial for years and in denying the absolute right of habeas corpus to Jose Padilla; as well as waging war in Iraq without meeting the standards of a Just War (Bellum iustum); in particular causing the deaths of civilians.
> But restoring honor had nothing to do with Beck or those who funded and organized the rally today.  It was all about restoring the Republican Party to power, that is the agenda, hidden, but in fact its purpose.
Click to expand...


shit, man, i disagree with you, but at least you have made a reasonable and somewhat logical response. its kind of refreshing.


----------



## bodecea

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of non-white speakers at this event.  Why would so many minorities show up and speak at an event like this if it was a discrace to MLK or if a bunch of "racist white people" were going to the rally?
> 
> It looks like reality and the anti-rally talking points are in conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecca called her a "token" the other day. It was a jab at the asshole bodecca.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it amazes me how easily lies roll off your tongue.     Go ahead and show the post where I....I said she WAS a token....
> 
> Go right ahead.   Amuse us.
Click to expand...


Yoo Hoo!   Willow!  Why do you always lie and run?


----------



## Samson

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> bodecca called her a "token" the other day. It was a jab at the asshole bodecca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that The Imposter sullies my name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was Bodecca before you stole her username.  Anyone here from hannity.com can testify to that.
> 
> It's easy to tell you apart:  she's Bodecca, and you are Bodickhead.
Click to expand...


You mean;

"Bodecea," not Bodecca.


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there is a point, the point is that you are admitting that you are closed minded. That your opinions are formed only by those you agree with...must be comforting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've listened to Glenn Beck for years, a lot of him when he was on CNN. And he was NOT as loony as he is now. Imagine that. Ca-ching ca-ching...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i call bullshit.
> 
> I doubt highly you ever listened to him beyond what was filtered through media smatters.  Why?  because you spout hyperbole.  You never referenced what you used to here except in broad strokes.  And if you listened any time in the last 5 years like I have, you'd know what it is he has been talking about.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't be so quick to accuse.

Maggie could have easily _listened_ to Glenn Beck, but armed with the mental capacity of the average Beagle, quite probably didn't understand a word she heard.


----------



## Zona

Liberty said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rally is about honoring soldiers? Who's the guest speaker for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so it turns out there were tens of hundreds of people there.  Go Glenn, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you have a problem with the message of helping the children of fallen military personnel through college too?
Click to expand...


You should ask Hannity.

Sean Hannity&#8217;s Freedom CONcert Scam: Almost None of Charity&#8217;s $ Went to Injured Troops, Kids of Fallen Troops; G5s for Vannity? | Debbie Schlussel

After all is said and done, I will let you know if Beck does the same thing.


----------



## Liberty

Zona said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so it turns out there were tens of hundreds of people there.  Go Glenn, go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a problem with the message of helping the children of fallen military personnel through college too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask Hannity.
> 
> Sean Hannitys Freedom CONcert Scam: Almost None of Charitys $ Went to Injured Troops, Kids of Fallen Troops; G5s for Vannity? | Debbie Schlussel
> 
> After all is said and done, I will let you know if Beck does the same thing.
Click to expand...


um....the money donated does not get given to beck, it is given directly to the warrior foundation via direct website or cell phone donations...

you really are braindead...


----------



## DavidS

saveliberty said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> He states that we need to restore honor and that it will take a lot of hard work, personal sacrifice, and time to do so.
> 
> No one involved in the rally claimed that by having one rally honor would be restored, they are calling it the beginning of the journey down to road to restore honor.
> 
> Is that more calm    Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question, try asking one of the 100,000+ that showed up.
Click to expand...


Glenn Beck rally drew a crowd. But how big? - Scott Wong - POLITICO.com

 				 				How many people jammed the National Mall Saturday to take part in Glenn Beck's "Restoring Honor" rally? 



 Tens of thousands? Certainly. One hundred thousand? Perhaps. Half a million? No one can really say for sure. 



Crowds packed the area around the Reflecting Pool, standing  shoulder-to-shoulder under the canopy of trees, as they strained to see  the half a dozen big-screen monitors near the Lincoln Memorial. Families  huddled around the World War II Memorial fountain, dipping their feet  in the water to stay cool under the August sun. And they laid out  camping chairs and sun umbrellas, filling the large grassy area between  the memorial and the Washington Monument.

 Organizers pulled event permits for up to 300,000 people, and expected at least 100,000 to show up. 



 Beck said he had heard the crowd was between 300,000 and 500,000, "and if that's coming from the media, God only knows." 



* But the Associated Press said tens of thousands of people participated in the rally. 
*


 Authorities wouldn't say how many people turned out. The National Park  Service stopped estimating crowds in 1997 after it was accused of  underestimating the size of the Million Man March two years earlier. 
 Sgt. David Schlosser, spokesman for the U.S. Park Police, said it's  extremely difficult to estimate crowds of this magnitude, given their  fluctuations throughout the day and the fact that some are simply  tourists. 
 "We are not the event organizers. We are merely the police officers for  the event," Schlosser said. "It's a better policy not to provide crowd  estimates. It doesn't offer us anything from an operational standpoint."  


 The size of Saturday's crowd does, however, matter to Beck and other  organizers who say the turnout is indicative of American's growing anger  with the direction the country is headed under President Barack Obama  and a Democrat-led Congress. 


Matt Michaels, 32, of West Minister, Md., joined the thousands that carved out a small space around the Reflecting Pool. 


"It was people from all over the country," he said. "It was tight,  compact, but it goes to show we're uniting across all races, all ideas."  


More than 100 members of the Kentucky 9/12 Project were on hand, some  who had attended last year's tea party rally on the mall on Sept. 12. 
 "We've decided to start taking responsibility for ourselves rather than  wait for our representatives," said member Anne Nagy, 51, of Danville,  Ky. "Its not about parties. It's about honor."


----------



## Avatar4321

Back from the Rally. Ill write up a report later. Need food.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mr Clean said:


> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?



We need credentials to read a dictionary and use common sense?

Heck, no wonder we are in so much trouble lately.


----------



## WillowTree

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> bodecca called her a "token" the other day. It was a jab at the asshole bodecca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it amazes me how easily lies roll off your tongue.     Go ahead and show the post where I....I said she WAS a token....
> 
> Go right ahead.   Amuse us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yoo Hoo!   Willow!  Why do you always lie and run?
Click to expand...


what did ya do go back and edit it? I'm not the only one who remembers what you said you filthy racist.


----------



## Avatar4321

Liberty said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Would anyone who disapproved of the rally like to offer an alternative?
> 
> If not, I suppose we are to assume that there isn't any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if this rally proves anything of the left it is their hatred of freedom. it really is that simple.
Click to expand...


This rally wasn't about left or right.


----------



## Avatar4321

MaggieMae said:


> As I've said several times, if it were anybody but Glenn Beck leading the charge, I'd agree wholeheartedly. But he has a clear agenda. End of story.



He does have a clear agenda. Restore Faith, Hope, Charity, Honor, and a love for the Constitution.

What's so bad about that?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wry Catcher said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Restoring Honor means?  It suggests that honor was taken, if honor can be taken, who took it?
> 
> Seems to me, and I only watched a short time, this was another in a series of events where uber-patriotism and God are used to appeal to the emotions of the people.  It reminded me of this well known remark, ' When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross.
> 
> Of course I'm not suggesting Beck or those who organized today's event or past 'tea parties' are fascists, but they do put on events based solely on emotion which appeal to those who seem to want to hear simple solutions to complex and myraid problems.
> 
> Though the stage included a bit of diversity, when the camera pans the crowd there were only white people in view, and most appeared well fed and dressed in middle-class attire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on that statement, would you say george washington was a fascist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glen Beck is no George Wasington.  BTW, are you dishonest, or have reading comprehension problems?
> "Of course I'm not suggesting Beck or those who organized today's event or past 'tea parties' are fascists..."
Click to expand...


Did anyone claim Beck was George Washington?

I think maybe you should ask yourself those very same questions.


----------



## WillowTree

DavidS said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, try asking one of the 100,000+ that showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck rally drew a crowd. But how big? - Scott Wong - POLITICO.com
> 
> How many people jammed the National Mall Saturday to take part in Glenn Beck's "Restoring Honor" rally?
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands? Certainly. One hundred thousand? Perhaps. Half a million? No one can really say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Crowds packed the area around the Reflecting Pool, standing  shoulder-to-shoulder under the canopy of trees, as they strained to see  the half a dozen big-screen monitors near the Lincoln Memorial. Families  huddled around the World War II Memorial fountain, dipping their feet  in the water to stay cool under the August sun. And they laid out  camping chairs and sun umbrellas, filling the large grassy area between  the memorial and the Washington Monument.
> 
> Organizers pulled event permits for up to 300,000 people, and expected at least 100,000 to show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Beck said he had heard the crowd was between 300,000 and 500,000, "and if that's coming from the media, God only knows."
> 
> 
> 
> * But the Associated Press said tens of thousands of people participated in the rally.
> *
> 
> 
> Authorities wouldn't say how many people turned out. The National Park  Service stopped estimating crowds in 1997 after it was accused of  underestimating the size of the Million Man March two years earlier.
> Sgt. David Schlosser, spokesman for the U.S. Park Police, said it's  extremely difficult to estimate crowds of this magnitude, given their  fluctuations throughout the day and the fact that some are simply  tourists.
> "We are not the event organizers. We are merely the police officers for  the event," Schlosser said. "It's a better policy not to provide crowd  estimates. It doesn't offer us anything from an operational standpoint."
> 
> 
> The size of Saturday's crowd does, however, matter to Beck and other  organizers who say the turnout is indicative of American's growing anger  with the direction the country is headed under President Barack Obama  and a Democrat-led Congress.
> 
> 
> Matt Michaels, 32, of West Minister, Md., joined the thousands that carved out a small space around the Reflecting Pool.
> 
> 
> "It was people from all over the country," he said. "It was tight,  compact, but it goes to show we're uniting across all races, all ideas."
> 
> 
> More than 100 members of the Kentucky 9/12 Project were on hand, some  who had attended last year's tea party rally on the mall on Sept. 12.
> "We've decided to start taking responsibility for ourselves rather than  wait for our representatives," said member Anne Nagy, 51, of Danville,  Ky. "Its not about parties. It's about honor."
Click to expand...


yes, and according to the left assed press about ten people showed up two years ago for the tea party rally, so we're really going to rely on your sources ain't we?


----------



## Avatar4321

People were jam packed from the Lincol Memorial to the WW2 Memorial. There were people all over the WW2 memorial and then alittle more space but still an insane amount of people from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument.

I stood in line at the metro for 1.5 hours. The line went around this huge parking lot. There were still tons of people in line when I got on. It was like that several places down the line.

I didn't get a chance to see the overflow area.  but what I saw, I can easily believe 300,000 minimum.

That's not including everyone who was coming late. Glenn is going to go over the numbers on Monday. He specifically went out of his way to record the attendees so the media can't play games with the numbers.

Id like to see what the UK press says. I think they will be more accurate.


----------



## Samson

WillowTree said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, try asking one of the 100,000+ that showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck rally drew a crowd. But how big? - Scott Wong - POLITICO.com
> 
> Tens of thousands? Certainly. One hundred thousand? Perhaps. Half a million? No one can really say for sure.
> 
> 
> Organizers pulled event permits for up to 300,000 people, and expected at least 100,000 to show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Beck said he had heard the crowd was between 300,000 and 500,000, "and if that's coming from the media, God only knows."
> 
> 
> 
> * But the Associated Press said tens of thousands of people participated in the rally.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why don't you simply use the AP citation, and provide the link to it?
> 
> Actually, all News Sources are using the "tens of thousands" number, because the NPS stopped estimating crowd sizes after they received so much shit for allegedly underestimating the numbers for the 1995 "Million Man March."
Click to expand...


----------



## Samson

Avatar4321 said:


> Id like to see what the UK press says. I think they will be more accurate.



I thought so too.

BBC America uses "tens of thousands" as their estimate.


----------



## Avatar4321

Samson said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id like to see what the UK press says. I think they will be more accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too.
> 
> BBC America uses "tens of thousands" as their estimate.
Click to expand...


Heck, that sounds like the line for the metro... lol


----------



## mudwhistle

Does it really matter? 

Nobody's covering it so they'll just make shit up anyway.


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that The Imposter sullies my name.
> 
> 
> 
> She was Bodecca before you stole her username.  Anyone here from hannity.com can testify to that.
> 
> It's easy to tell you apart:  she's Bodecca, and you are Bodickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean;
> 
> "Bodecea," not Bodecca.
Click to expand...

yeah, I remember her from there too, and when she got permabanned.  I wonder who Synthaholic was on Hannity there before it got permabanned?

I know I'm one of the few that is still a member of both.  There are only a few it seems.


----------



## Big Fitz

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've listened to Glenn Beck for years, a lot of him when he was on CNN. And he was NOT as loony as he is now. Imagine that. Ca-ching ca-ching...
> 
> 
> 
> i call bullshit.
> 
> I doubt highly you ever listened to him beyond what was filtered through media smatters.  Why?  because you spout hyperbole.  You never referenced what you used to here except in broad strokes.  And if you listened any time in the last 5 years like I have, you'd know what it is he has been talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick to accuse.
> 
> Maggie could have easily _listened_ to Glenn Beck, but armed with the mental capacity of the average Beagle, quite probably didn't understand a word she heard.
Click to expand...

Poor beagles.


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> i call bullshit.
> 
> I doubt highly you ever listened to him beyond what was filtered through media smatters.  Why?  because you spout hyperbole.  You never referenced what you used to here except in broad strokes.  And if you listened any time in the last 5 years like I have, you'd know what it is he has been talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick to accuse.
> 
> Maggie could have easily _listened_ to Glenn Beck, but armed with the mental capacity of the average Beagle, quite probably didn't understand a word she heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor beagles.
Click to expand...



I didn't wanna hurt her feelings, so I'm being optimistic.....


----------



## Synthaholic

Samson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that The Imposter sullies my name.
> 
> 
> 
> She was Bodecca before you stole her username.  Anyone here from hannity.com can testify to that.
> 
> It's easy to tell you apart:  she's Bodecca, and you are Bodickhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean;
> 
> "Bodecea," not Bodecca.
Click to expand...

Yes - mis-typed!

I must have been looking at the embedded quote from WillowTree.  I see you didn't correct her.

No enemies to the Right, and all that . . .


----------



## Synthaholic

Avatar4321 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what credentials does Glenn Beck possess to make him an authority on what constitutes honor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need credentials to read a dictionary and use common sense?
> 
> Heck, no wonder we are in so much trouble lately.
Click to expand...


You need to go to a rally to read a dictionary and use common sense?


----------



## Synthaholic

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was Bodecca before you stole her username.  Anyone here from hannity.com can testify to that.
> 
> It's easy to tell you apart:  she's Bodecca, and you are Bodickhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean;
> 
> "Bodecea," not Bodecca.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I remember her from there too, and when she got permabanned.  I wonder who Synthaholic was on Hannity there before it got permabanned?
> 
> I know I'm one of the few that is still a member of both.  There are only a few it seems.
Click to expand...

Being permabanned from hannity.com is not a bad thing.  That place is run by megalomaniacal lunatics who demand unquestioning obedience to their ever-changing whims...er, rules.


----------



## Big Fitz

Synthaholic said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean;
> 
> "Bodecea," not Bodecca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I remember her from there too, and when she got permabanned.  I wonder who Synthaholic was on Hannity there before it got permabanned?
> 
> I know I'm one of the few that is still a member of both.  There are only a few it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being permabanned from hannity.com is not a bad thing.  That place is run by megalomaniacal lunatics who demand unquestioning obedience to their ever-changing whims...er, rules.
Click to expand...

ROFL... sour grapes much?  Seen a lot of faces here from there who deserved what they got.  I seemed to never have a problem over there.  But I prefer this site more.  I don't have to feign civility like I did there and libs don't have protected status like Hannity alots them.  Stand or fall on your own 10 fingers.


----------



## California Girl

Avatar4321 said:


> People were jam packed from the Lincol Memorial to the WW2 Memorial. There were people all over the WW2 memorial and then alittle more space but still an insane amount of people from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument.
> 
> I stood in line at the metro for 1.5 hours. The line went around this huge parking lot. There were still tons of people in line when I got on. It was like that several places down the line.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to see the overflow area.  but what I saw, I can easily believe 300,000 minimum.
> 
> That's not including everyone who was coming late. Glenn is going to go over the numbers on Monday. He specifically went out of his way to record the attendees so the media can't play games with the numbers.
> 
> Id like to see what the UK press says. I think they will be more accurate.



100,000 seems to be the figure in the UK media. I've contacted some journalists to ask where they got that figure. 

A contact of mine at a US University - who has been doing crowd estimates for years (and who USED to be the official source for the US Media) estimated between 90,000 and 110,000.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

YoungLefty said:


> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.



Really? Wow.


----------



## Liberty

YoungLefty said:


> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.



Laura Ingram. Really? 

Things needed to be a liberal progressive:

Lie all the time. (check)
Have zero intellectual capability. (check)
Have no clue about the world or how it works. (check)

Yep, you've got it.
Keep it up, you'll get far in life being such a flaming dumbshit posting lies about innocent people.


----------



## mudwhistle

YoungLefty said:


> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.




Sorry....Aug. 28th does not belong to blacks. Something you may not realize is that MLK was a Christian. I'm sure you want to underemphasis that fact. This get together was based on faith rather then race. To some people the color of ones' skin doesn't matter where God is concerned.


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> But of course I expected everyone to jump up and try to claim that I was comparing Glenn Beck to the Hitler everyone knows as the dictator who marched across Europe and planned the Final Solution, while I was merely pointing out that if people don't have facts and will ONLY listen to propaganda, they WILL BE drawn to a charismatic personality. In all honesty, there was much about Obama's charisma that people ONLY voted for, which is equally as wrong, in my opinion. People need to dig deeper than they do and stop automatically believing all the sweet talk, the hate talk, the bullshit and spin and educate themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... how'd you slip out of quantum phase and end up in our reality?  Could you keep on slipping and go somewhere else please?  That's moonbat territory.
Click to expand...


Tell it to Beck, who LOVES to use the Hitler analogy against Obama. I guess that makes you a moonbat.


----------



## Samson

MaggieMae said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course I expected everyone to jump up and try to claim that I was comparing Glenn Beck to the Hitler everyone knows as the dictator who marched across Europe and planned the Final Solution, while I was merely pointing out that if people don't have facts and will ONLY listen to propaganda, they WILL BE drawn to a charismatic personality. In all honesty, there was much about Obama's charisma that people ONLY voted for, which is equally as wrong, in my opinion. People need to dig deeper than they do and stop automatically believing all the sweet talk, the hate talk, the bullshit and spin and educate themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... how'd you slip out of quantum phase and end up in our reality?  Could you keep on slipping and go somewhere else please?  That's moonbat territory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell it to Beck, who LOVES to use the Hitler analogy against Obama. I guess that makes you a moonbat.
Click to expand...




I smell another ridiculous "fact" that Maggie has pulled from her ample ass.


----------



## Samson

mudwhistle said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....Aug. 28th does not belong to blacks. Something you may not realize is that MLK was a Christian. I'm sure you want to underemphasis that fact. This get together was based on faith rather then race. To some people the color of ones' skin doesn't matter where God is concerned.
Click to expand...



I'm not even certain many blacks believe August 28 "belongs to blacks."

Was there a commemorative rally in NYC? LA? Chicago? Who attended? How large were the crowds?


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> its disturbing to me that you can't cite a fucking source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want ONE source? No wonder you don't get it.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one is more than zero, which is what you are showing everyone here.
Click to expand...


Here's a couple of more recent examples. However, I do find it intriguing that you people can't seem to provide any useful information that would prove me wrong:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC-ZJjFf4Yk&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Beck Mocks Pres. Obama's Daughter (Entire Radio Segment)[/ame]
THIS is integrity?
THIS is returning to God?
THIS is returning to traditional values?
THIS is what will bring people together?​
Perhaps he did apologize (of course he had no other choice), but the damage had already been done.

And of course some of his lies continued even as he attempted to rally the troops to attend his bogus let's-all-come-together rally:
_
"The government is trying to now close the Lincoln Memorial for any kind of large gatherings," Beck said. *"This may be the last large gathering ever to assemble at the Lincoln Memorial. Historic, historic*."

"They (critics) have gone on to say that this is a slap in the face of Abraham Lincoln," Beck said. "Okay. So, I don't have a right -- I don't have a right to speak my mind and this -- *I told you, the reason why 8-28 is -- one reason why it's historic is because it may be the last time anyone is allowed to hold a rally at 8-28, and they will -- they will couch that in, it's too sacred of a spot."*

*"There is absolutely no attempt by the government to restrict gatherings at the Lincoln Memorial or at any of our sites," said Margie Ortiz, a National Park Service spokeswoman. "There is zero basis for his claim."*

The National Park Service issues about 3,000 permits a year for Lafayette Park, the White House sidewalks, as well as other park sites in the Capital area, including the Lincoln Memorial. About 60 percent of them are for "First Amendment Activity," Ortiz said._

PolitiFact | Glenn Beck claims government is trying to close Lincoln Memorial to large gatherings


----------



## Samson

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want ONE source? No wonder you don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one is more than zero, which is what you are showing everyone here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of more recent examples. However, I do find it intriguing that you people can't seem to provide any useful information that would prove me wrong:
Click to expand...


Talk about being a day late and a dollar short.

YAWN

Unhappily, your half-assed BS isn't even intriguing.....


----------



## boedicca

I've come to the conclusion is that the real issue here consists of Envy and Fear.   For the first, Beck drew a bigger crowd than Sharpton did.

Regarding the second:  the tide has turned in the country with more and more people awakening to the need to return to conservative values of limited government, individual rights & responsibilities, and fiscal discipline.   The Lefties are afraid.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> I've come to the conclusion is that the real issue here is one of Envy.   Beck drew a bigger crowd than Sharpton did.
> 
> The tide has turned in the country with more and more people waking up to the need to return to conservative values of limited government, individual rights & responsibilities, and fiscal discipline.   The Lefties are afraid.



How big was Sharpton's crowd?

You can't blame him...

He probably had a difficult time scraping together any blacks in the DC area........


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> Any day of the year they could do this, and they chose this historic day. I can't believe these idiots are going to protest, or whatever their gonna do, on the anniversary of the "I have a dream" speech.. And worse yet, Sarah Palin -who most recently came out in support of Dr. Laura Ingram who recently showed blatant racism in carelessly throwing around the "n-word".- is one of the main speakers.



It's not an 'historic date'.... it is a date..... No one had any commemoration of MLK's speech planned. If they had, then the Memorial wouldn't have been available - because they'd already have booked it. It is the 47th anniversary - not the 45th or 50th or any other landmark date. It's just a fucking date. According to Beck, and I have no reason to disbelieve him (although you might - due to your own bias) it was the only date he had free in August. So no deliberate attempt to highjack this so-called 'historic date'. 

And yea, Sarah Palin spoke.... So did MLK's niece. 

Also.... official estimates put 13% of the crowd as being 'minorities'.... that's about 13,000 minorities. So they weren't offended.... and you have no right to be offended for them.... and you have no right to cast accusations that you cannot back up.


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion is that the real issue here is one of Envy.   Beck drew a bigger crowd than Sharpton did.
> 
> The tide has turned in the country with more and more people waking up to the need to return to conservative values of limited government, individual rights & responsibilities, and fiscal discipline.   The Lefties are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big was Sharpton's crowd?
> 
> You can't blame him...
> 
> He probably had a difficult time scraping together any blacks in the DC area........
Click to expand...




Yeah.  DC is only a little over 50% in terms of the ratio of blacks in the population.   If all 300,000 showed up, it would not match the crowd Beck drew from all over the country.


----------



## WillowTree

Samson said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... how'd you slip out of quantum phase and end up in our reality?  Could you keep on slipping and go somewhere else please?  That's moonbat territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to Beck, who LOVES to use the Hitler analogy against Obama. I guess that makes you a moonbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell another ridiculous "fact" that Maggie has pulled from her ample ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion is that the real issue here is one of Envy.   Beck drew a bigger crowd than Sharpton did.
> 
> The tide has turned in the country with more and more people waking up to the need to return to conservative values of limited government, individual rights & responsibilities, and fiscal discipline.   The Lefties are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big was Sharpton's crowd?
> 
> You can't blame him...
> 
> He probably had a difficult time scraping together any blacks in the DC area........
Click to expand...


Estimates on Sharpton's is 200/300.

Estimates on Beck's is 100,000.


----------



## AquaAthena

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion is that the real issue here is one of Envy.   Beck drew a bigger crowd than Sharpton did.
> 
> The tide has turned in the country with more and more people waking up to the need to return to conservative values of limited government, individual rights & responsibilities, and fiscal discipline.   The Lefties are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big was Sharpton's crowd?
> 
> You can't blame him...
> 
> He probably had a difficult time scraping together any blacks in the DC area........
Click to expand...


I read 3000.


----------



## boedicca

California Girl said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion is that the real issue here is one of Envy.   Beck drew a bigger crowd than Sharpton did.
> 
> The tide has turned in the country with more and more people waking up to the need to return to conservative values of limited government, individual rights & responsibilities, and fiscal discipline.   The Lefties are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big was Sharpton's crowd?
> 
> You can't blame him...
> 
> He probably had a difficult time scraping together any blacks in the DC area........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Estimates on Sharpton's is 200/300.
> 
> Estimates on Beck's is 100,000.
Click to expand...



That's about what I'd expect in terms of ratios.  I've noticed from years of observing the leftwing protests in the Bay Area that they are usually small groups that the media reports as being HUGE.   In reality, they are always the same hard core group of bitter people.


----------



## MaggieMae

Wry Catcher said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I would not call George Washington a fascist.
> 
> Now answer my question.  If honor needs to be restored, if must have been taken.  How can honor be taken, and, if it was taken, who took it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honor does not have to be taken, honor can however disappear as faith fades from the people. Today's rally was to help inspire americans to be kind and charitable, tolerant and loving. Values that stem from judeo-christian heritage the heritage of the founding fathers. the source of their wisdom and their sacred honor, and the source of the motivation to make the USA the most free and secure nation under GOD.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Get it.  It's an emotional appeal devoid of reason.
> 
> Honor has nothing to do with faith in a God, and if it did your restricting such faith to the jude-christian ethos proves it does not.  Other people believe in God, by many different names, yet your post suggests they are dishonorable, or at least lack honor.
> For the record, honor, is defined as a good name, a good reputation.
> If you accept this definition (if you don't define it in your response) then we can agree a nation may have honor or be dishonorable.
> By this defintion I accept our nation needed our honor restored, given the dishonorable acts done in her name at Abu Ghraib, in the denial of basic human rights by the practice of extraordinary rendition, by holding human beings in GitMo without benefit of trial for years and in denying the absolute right of habeas corpus to Jose Padilla; as well as waging war in Iraq without meeting the standards of a Just War (Bellum iustum); in particular causing the deaths of civilians.
> But restoring honor had nothing to do with Beck or those who funded and organized the rally today.  It was all about restoring the Republican Party to power, that is the agenda, hidden, but in fact its purpose.
Click to expand...


Most Americans are extremely concerned about the economic status of the country, and their own personal financial futures. It certainly isn't unreasonable that the most vulnerable of people who want to grab hold of anything that will make them feel better at the moment will turn to political rhetoric that addresses ONLY emotions and ignores the hard reality that no amount of empty patriotic and/or religious propaganda can fix things.


----------



## Samson

AquaAthena said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion is that the real issue here is one of Envy.   Beck drew a bigger crowd than Sharpton did.
> 
> The tide has turned in the country with more and more people waking up to the need to return to conservative values of limited government, individual rights & responsibilities, and fiscal discipline.   The Lefties are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big was Sharpton's crowd?
> 
> You can't blame him...
> 
> He probably had a difficult time scraping together any blacks in the DC area........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read 3000.
Click to expand...


Well, that's probably represents the entire black population in DC, wouldn't you say.......?


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big was Sharpton's crowd?
> 
> You can't blame him...
> 
> He probably had a difficult time scraping together any blacks in the DC area........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read 3000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's probably represents the entire black population in DC, wouldn't you say.......?
Click to expand...



C'mon Sammy.  You can do MATH better than that.  The black population of DC is over 50% of a city of 600,000.


----------



## MaggieMae

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've listened to Glenn Beck for years, a lot of him when he was on CNN. And he was NOT as loony as he is now. Imagine that. Ca-ching ca-ching...
> 
> 
> 
> i call bullshit.
> 
> I doubt highly you ever listened to him beyond what was filtered through media smatters.  Why?  because you spout hyperbole.  You never referenced what you used to here except in broad strokes.  And if you listened any time in the last 5 years like I have, you'd know what it is he has been talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so quick to accuse.
> 
> Maggie could have easily _listened_ to Glenn Beck, but armed with the mental capacity of the average Beagle, quite probably didn't understand a word she heard.
Click to expand...


You seriously do look very foolish with such comments. It's obvious to anyone reading your unsubstantiated insults that you're just pissed because I can smack you down in a New York second, and you have nothing. So you spew your cheap shots instead. How old are you? Forty something going on twelve?


----------



## Samson

MaggieMae said:


> Most Americans are extremely concerned about the economic status of the country, and their own personal financial futures. It certainly isn't unreasonable that the most vulnerable of people who want to grab hold of anything that will make them feel better at the moment will turn to political rhetoric that addresses ONLY emotions and ignores the hard reality that no amount of empty patriotic and/or religious propaganda can fix things.



Are you babbling away again about the _*REVERAND*_ Martin Luther King?

Idiot.


----------



## Samson

MaggieMae said:


> You seriously do look very foolish with such comments. It's obvious to anyone reading your unsubstantiaed insults that you're just pissed because I can smack you down in a New York second, and you have nothing. So you spew your cheap shots instead. How old are you? Forty something going on twelve?



Oddly, only you think so....

Fool.


----------



## California Girl

AquaAthena said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion is that the real issue here is one of Envy.   Beck drew a bigger crowd than Sharpton did.
> 
> The tide has turned in the country with more and more people waking up to the need to return to conservative values of limited government, individual rights & responsibilities, and fiscal discipline.   The Lefties are afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How big was Sharpton's crowd?
> 
> You can't blame him...
> 
> He probably had a difficult time scraping together any blacks in the DC area........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read 3000.
Click to expand...


That would seem reasonable to me. I couldn't get anything like an 'official' estimate on it. Which tells me they would prefer no one ask.


----------



## California Girl

Samson said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously do look very foolish with such comments. It's obvious to anyone reading your unsubstantiaed insults that you're just pissed because I can smack you down in a New York second, and you have nothing. So you spew your cheap shots instead. How old are you? Forty something going on twelve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, only you think so....
> 
> Fool.
Click to expand...


I don't think you look foolish.... in fact, quite the opposite.


----------



## Synthaholic

Samson said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans are extremely concerned about the economic status of the country, and their own personal financial futures. It certainly isn't unreasonable that the most vulnerable of people who want to grab hold of anything that will make them feel better at the moment will turn to political rhetoric that addresses ONLY emotions and ignores the hard reality that no amount of empty patriotic and/or religious propaganda can fix things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you babbling away again about the _*REVERAND*_ Martin Luther King?
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

That's 'rever*e*nd'.

Idiot.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's probably represents the entire black population in DC, wouldn't you say.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Sammy.  You can do MATH better than that.  The black population of DC is over 50% of a city of 600,000.
Click to expand...


_*REALLY????!!!!*_

NOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo.......

My goodness, well, that cannot be true, otherwise many more would have shown up to Al Sharpton's rally, on August 28, a _VERY IMPORTANT DATE_ for AFRICAN AMERICANS.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

California Girl said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big was Sharpton's crowd?
> 
> You can't blame him...
> 
> He probably had a difficult time scraping together any blacks in the DC area........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read 3000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would seem reasonable to me. I couldn't get anything like an 'official' estimate on it. Which tells me they would prefer no one ask.
Click to expand...


Typical MSNBC...
Yesterday on their website...
Headline #1..."Beck restoring honor rally draws thousands"
Headline #2..."Sharpton DC rally draws thousands"


----------



## MaggieMae

Avatar4321 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Would anyone who disapproved of the rally like to offer an alternative?
> 
> If not, I suppose we are to assume that there isn't any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this rally proves anything of the left it is their hatred of freedom. it really is that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This rally wasn't about left or right.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, I wonder how many on the left will now rush right over to Beck's version of the "right" all because of this nonpolitical rally.


----------



## Samson

Synthaholic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Americans are extremely concerned about the economic status of the country, and their own personal financial futures. It certainly isn't unreasonable that the most vulnerable of people who want to grab hold of anything that will make them feel better at the moment will turn to political rhetoric that addresses ONLY emotions and ignores the hard reality that no amount of empty patriotic and/or religious propaganda can fix things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you babbling away again about the _*REVERAND*_ Martin Luther King?
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's 'rever*e*nd'.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Yes it is!!!

Still trying to figure out the irony, huh?


----------



## Synthaholic

iamwhatiseem said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would seem reasonable to me. I couldn't get anything like an 'official' estimate on it. Which tells me they would prefer no one ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical MSNBC...
> Yesterday on their website...
> Headline #1..."Beck restoring honor rally draws thousands"
> Headline #2..."Sharpton DC rally draws thousands"
Click to expand...

Looks truly fair and balanced to me.


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you babbling away again about the _*REVERAND*_ Martin Luther King?
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's 'rever*e*nd'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is!!!
> 
> Still trying to figure out the irony, huh?
Click to expand...



Synthabrain wasn't programmed to grok irony, or much else for that matter.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 'rever*e*nd'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is!!!
> 
> Still trying to figure out the irony, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Synthabrain wasn't programmed to grok irony, or much else for that matter.
Click to expand...



They're more amusing that way, don't you think?


----------



## Synthaholic

Samson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you babbling away again about the _*REVERAND*_ Martin Luther King?
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> That's 'rever*e*nd'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is!!!
> 
> Still trying to figure out the irony, huh?
Click to expand...

You mean the irony of you correcting my spelling error yesterday while not correcting WillowTree's same previous spelling error, then spelling something wrong yourself?

Is that irony?  Or just your small-minded behaviour?


----------



## Samson

Synthaholic said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would seem reasonable to me. I couldn't get anything like an 'official' estimate on it. Which tells me they would prefer no one ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical MSNBC...
> Yesterday on their website...
> Headline #1..."Beck restoring honor rally draws thousands"
> Headline #2..."Sharpton DC rally draws thousands"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks truly fair and balanced to me.
Click to expand...


No doubt.


----------



## Samson

Synthaholic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 'rever*e*nd'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is!!!
> 
> Still trying to figure out the irony, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the irony of you correcting my spelling error yesterday while not correcting WillowTree's same previous spelling error, then spelling something wrong yourself?
> 
> Is that irony?  Or just your small-minded behaviour?
Click to expand...


See, he's still hasn't gotten it......




Keep trying Synth.....you amuse me


----------



## WillowTree

WillowTwee misspelled sumpin?


----------



## boedicca

Nawwwty Nawwwty WillowTwee!


----------



## MaggieMae

Samson said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... how'd you slip out of quantum phase and end up in our reality?  Could you keep on slipping and go somewhere else please?  That's moonbat territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to Beck, who LOVES to use the Hitler analogy against Obama. I guess that makes you a moonbat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell another ridiculous "fact" that Maggie has pulled from her ample ass.
Click to expand...


I don't have an "ample" ass, fratboy. Never have. Now that I've clarified that ignorant observation on your part, your "Dr. Beck" seems to do a lot of ridiculous comparisons. I'd love to know what YOU see when you watch some of these. Videos don't lie, child.

YouTube - glenn beck compares

The one comparing the Obama Administration to Hitler's master race creation is here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5nEhYMqa7g]YouTube - Glenn Beck "Liberals are building a master race"[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Synthaholic said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would seem reasonable to me. I couldn't get anything like an 'official' estimate on it. Which tells me they would prefer no one ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical MSNBC...
> Yesterday on their website...
> Headline #1..."Beck restoring honor rally draws thousands"
> Headline #2..."Sharpton DC rally draws thousands"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks truly fair and balanced to me.
Click to expand...


Except that Becks' was around 100,000

and Sharpton's was around 3,000

Fair or misrepresentation. Both technically accurate but clearly written with a biased slant.


----------



## MaggieMae

Samson said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> one is more than zero, which is what you are showing everyone here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of more recent examples. However, I do find it intriguing that you people can't seem to provide any useful information that would prove me wrong:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about being a day late and a dollar short.
> 
> YAWN
> 
> Unhappily, your half-assed BS isn't even intriguing.....
Click to expand...


You accuse me of not having any facts, and when I do you're bored. Imagine that...


----------



## Mr Natural

If we need our honor restored, it means we had it at some point in the past.

When was that?


----------



## California Girl

MaggieMae said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to Beck, who LOVES to use the Hitler analogy against Obama. I guess that makes you a moonbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell another ridiculous "fact" that Maggie has pulled from her ample ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have an "ample" ass, fratboy. Never have. Now that I've clarified that ignorant observation on your part, your "Dr. Beck" seems to do a lot of ridiculous comparisons. I'd love to know what YOU see when you watch some of these. Videos don't lie, child.
> 
> YouTube - glenn beck compares
> 
> The one comparing the Obama Administration to Hitler's master race creation is here:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5nEhYMqa7g]YouTube - Glenn Beck "Liberals are building a master race"[/ame]
Click to expand...


So, in fact, Beck was comparing Obama's Administration to the Nazis..... not Obama to Hitler as you claim. 

And..... how is that different to all the left wing comparisons between Bush and Hitler? 

Nice try, but you fail.


----------



## Liberty

maggi, that clip was a minute and a half and was cut what? around 6 or 7 times? Nice contextual basis you have there. typical of the left though.


----------



## Samson

WillowTree said:


> WillowTwee misspelled sumpin?



HA HA...."Sumpin" isn't even a WORD!!!

HA HA HA!!!



See, I caught it..._SEE_, _How hilarious it is!!!???_

Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to continue my obsession with Dan Quail!!!

HE MISSPELLED "POTATO!!!"


----------



## Liberty

Mr Clean said:


> If we need our honor restored, it means we had it at some point in the past.
> 
> When was that?



you might want to think of buying this.


----------



## AquaAthena

HUGGY said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> his only message today was love of america, love of our veterans, and the sacrifice necessary to be charitable. *nothing political was ever mentioned.* you sir, are a piece of scum and should apologize if you have any dignity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No sir I will not apologise for my statements.  I did not see the whole rally.  I did not see anything about the troops.  What I saw was crap.
Click to expand...


_The proceeds of the event will go to the Special Operations Warrior Foundation._ _Glenn will be on Fox News Sunday with Chris Wallace today._

Snip:

A representative of the Special Operations Warrior Foundation referred all media inquiries to Jason Raffel, Beck's New York-based publicist. Raffel, in turn, referred inquiries back to the foundation. 

Beck has said on his television and radio broadcasts that he expects the foundation to receive a "meaningful" contribution after the rally's bills are paid. He has also said the event will serve as a boon to the foundation's fundraising operation by exposing it to many new donors. He said costs of the event will be transparent to the public and reported by the foundation in accordance with IRS rules governing nonprofits. 

Surviving children of special operations soldiers who die in combat or training are automatically eligible for full post-secondary scholarships through the Special Operations Warrior Foundation, according to the group's 2009 tax return. *To date, 160 children of fallen soldiers have graduated from college with help from the foundation; the group is committed to providing college scholarships to 800 more. 

The 2009 tax return shows that the foundation is a relatively small operation that brought in $5.8 million last year and issued $1.1 million in grants. The group spent about $700,000 on wages. 

The foundation's sponsorship of the rally helps explain Beck's description of the event as "nonpolitical" and his decision not to include elected officials in the program; IRS regulations prohibit nonprofits from sponsoring political events.*
washingtonpost.com


----------



## MaggieMae

boedicca said:


> I've come to the conclusion is that the real issue here consists of Envy and Fear.   For the first, Beck drew a bigger crowd than Sharpton did.
> 
> Regarding the second:  the tide has turned in the country with more and more people awakening to the need to return to conservative values of limited government, individual rights & responsibilities, and fiscal discipline.   The Lefties are afraid.



Yeah, right. That's it. Please stop. You're killing me.


----------



## Samson

Mr Clean said:


> If we need our honor restored, it means we had it at some point in the past.
> 
> When was that?



Correct.

Delilah is a _HUGE_ Beck fan, I'll ask her.....

"Hey, Delilah, Mr. Clean wants to know when we had honor in the past, as in 'Restoring Honor?'"

She says "It was when the USA was Founded by the Founding Fathers."

Of course now she's annoyed with me for being an idiot for not already knowing that.


----------



## Synthaholic

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical MSNBC...
> Yesterday on their website...
> Headline #1..."Beck restoring honor rally draws thousands"
> Headline #2..."Sharpton DC rally draws thousands"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks truly fair and balanced to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Becks' was around 100,000
> 
> and Sharpton's was around 3,000
> 
> Fair or misrepresentation. Both technically accurate but clearly written with a biased slant.
Click to expand...

Who has come out with an estimate of Sharpton's rally?

Link, please.


----------



## MaggieMae

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's 'rever*e*nd'.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is!!!
> 
> Still trying to figure out the irony, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Synthabrain wasn't programmed to grok irony, or much else for that matter.
Click to expand...


Must be strictly a rightie insider joke.


----------



## Mr Natural

California Girl said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical MSNBC...
> Yesterday on their website...
> Headline #1..."Beck restoring honor rally draws thousands"
> Headline #2..."Sharpton DC rally draws thousands"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks truly fair and balanced to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that Becks' was around 100,000
> 
> and Sharpton's was around 3,000
> 
> Fair or misrepresentation. Both technically accurate but clearly written with a biased slant.
Click to expand...



Sharpton doesn't have a daily TV show from which to promote his events.


----------



## MaggieMae

California Girl said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell another ridiculous "fact" that Maggie has pulled from her ample ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an "ample" ass, fratboy. Never have. Now that I've clarified that ignorant observation on your part, your "Dr. Beck" seems to do a lot of ridiculous comparisons. I'd love to know what YOU see when you watch some of these. Videos don't lie, child.
> 
> YouTube - glenn beck compares
> 
> The one comparing the Obama Administration to Hitler's master race creation is here:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5nEhYMqa7g]YouTube - Glenn Beck "Liberals are building a master race"[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, in fact, Beck was comparing Obama's Administration to the Nazis..... not Obama to Hitler as you claim.
> 
> And..... how is that different to all the left wing comparisons between Bush and Hitler?
> 
> Nice try, but you fail.
Click to expand...


Well duh...

The left never had a television commentator going on and on nonstop about it. You have a very short memory.


----------



## AquaAthena

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks truly fair and balanced to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Becks' was around 100,000
> 
> and Sharpton's was around 3,000
> 
> Fair or misrepresentation. Both technically accurate but clearly written with a biased slant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has come out with an estimate of Sharpton's rally?
> 
> Link, please.
Click to expand...


Gateway Pundit

Headline:

*Bummer. Al Sharptons Counter-Freedom Rally Attracts Only 3,000 Supporters*


----------



## Trajan

uscitizen said:


> Beck served in the military?  Palin?



is this a prerequisite? have you? combat vet.? 

Obama sent 30,000 men to afghan. I guess it time to trot out that lame 'send the bush' daughters crack.....wanna smoke it? 




> More Right wing armchair warrior hoopla.
> Using others military service for their own political purposes.



yes contributing to their fund is certainly using them...

and he specifically asked for folks not to bring political signage etc. but don't let facts get in the way.


----------



## Trajan

Mr Clean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks truly fair and balanced to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Becks' was around 100,000
> 
> and Sharpton's was around 3,000
> 
> Fair or misrepresentation. Both technically accurate but clearly written with a biased slant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton doesn't have a daily TV show from which to promote his events.
Click to expand...


why not?


----------



## MaggieMae

Liberty said:


> maggi, that clip was a minute and a half and was cut what? around 6 or 7 times? Nice contextual basis you have there. typical of the left though.



Which clip? You can find any of them all over the YouTube network. If I chose one that was clips of clips, my bad. Find others yourself.

That said, for any of you people to claim that Beck is suddenly this warm and wonderful uniter, all I can say is YOU'VE *GOT* TO BE KIDDING!! 

There is ample proof that he is anything but. The irony is, *if* he suddenly HAD become such a person, you would be dis'ing him and calling him a rino, an appeaser, and all those other choice nicknames you love when anyone with a hint of COMPROMISE in their bones becomes unacceptable to you JUST-SAY-NO UNAmericans who would rather see this country go down in flames than offer to be a part of the solution.


----------



## Trajan

kwc57 said:


> You actually see the principles of 'integrity, truth and honor' as high on the priority list of any of our politicians? I sure as hell don't. I see very little of these three qualities generally in the US.... in fact, my impression is that, to many on the left, they're a joke.
> 
> As always, it depends on the politician in question and each citizens interpretation of those principles.*  I just attended the National Boy Scout Jamboree this summer with 45,000 Boy Scouts, so yeah, I do see many examples of integrity, truth and honor all around me*.  I don't see anything that needs to be restored.....just nutured and continued.



excellent,  I am glad you enjoyed it and as the honorary president of the Boy Scouts, Obamas speech there was boffo...oh wait...


----------



## MaggieMae

AquaAthena said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Becks' was around 100,000
> 
> and Sharpton's was around 3,000
> 
> Fair or misrepresentation. Both technically accurate but clearly written with a biased slant.
> 
> 
> 
> Who has come out with an estimate of Sharpton's rally?
> 
> Link, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gateway Pundit
> 
> Headline:
> 
> *Bummer. Al Sharptons Counter-Freedom Rally Attracts Only 3,000 Supporters*
Click to expand...


A right-wing blog. Good source...


----------



## AllieBaba

Trajan said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Becks' was around 100,000
> 
> and Sharpton's was around 3,000
> 
> Fair or misrepresentation. Both technically accurate but clearly written with a biased slant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton doesn't have a daily TV show from which to promote his events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why not?
Click to expand...


Because there aren't enough people who agree with him to fund it.

He's a fringer. Funny that we get called that, but obviously we represent the majority.


----------



## Trajan

from NBC no less- 


reports crowd estimate from Parks service is 300K-325K.

Twitter / Chuck Todd: Colleague @DomenicoNBC is ...

becks organizers estimated 500-550K...since the last march on Washington was of course low balled as well, AP did their usual, who knows, I'll take a 'Million Man march' pass and go with the Becks org. number splitting the difference at 425k.


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton doesn't have a daily TV show from which to promote his events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there aren't enough people who agree with him to fund it.
> 
> He's a fringer. Funny that we get called that, but obviously we represent the majority.
Click to expand...


No, it must be because there's a Vast Right Wing Conspiracy controlling MSNBC.


----------



## AllieBaba

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks truly fair and balanced to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Becks' was around 100,000
> 
> and Sharpton's was around 3,000
> 
> Fair or misrepresentation. Both technically accurate but clearly written with a biased slant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has come out with an estimate of Sharpton's rally?
> 
> Link, please.
Click to expand...


Sharpton himself said "they" would say there was only 2-3000 at his rally.

Which tells me that's probably the number he came to, since he was trying to discredit it during the rally itself.

Kinda funny.


----------



## Trajan

AllieBaba said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton doesn't have a daily TV show from which to promote his events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there aren't enough people who agree with him to fund it.
> 
> He's a fringer. Funny that we get called that*, but obviously we represent the majority.*
Click to expand...


someone should alert the media...


----------



## MaggieMae

Trajan said:
			
		

> and he specifically asked for folks not to bring political signage etc. but don't let facts get in the way.



Out of sheer kindness and an attempt at unity, I'm so sure. Asking people to leaving their ugly signage at home couldn't possibly have anything to do with this, eh?



> The foundation's sponsorship of the rally helps explain Beck's description of the event as "nonpolitical" and his decision not to include elected officials in the program; IRS regulations prohibit nonprofits from sponsoring political events.


----------



## Samson

MaggieMae said:


> If I chose one that was clips of clips, my bad. Find others yourself.





I'll pass on the invitation to reach up your ass and look for more of your shit on the basis that I don't want to be responsible for damaging your already addled brain.

Plus, it's gross.


----------



## Trajan

MaggieMae said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he specifically asked for folks not to bring political signage etc. but don't let facts get in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of sheer kindness and an attempt at unity, I'm so sure. Asking people to leaving their ugly signage at home couldn't possibly have anything to do with this, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation's sponsorship of the rally helps explain Beck's description of the event as "nonpolitical" and his decision not to include elected officials in the program; IRS regulations prohibit nonprofits from sponsoring political events.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


and??


----------



## Samson

Trajan said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he specifically asked for folks not to bring political signage etc. but don't let facts get in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of sheer kindness and an attempt at unity, I'm so sure. Asking people to leaving their ugly signage at home couldn't possibly have anything to do with this, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foundation's sponsorship of the rally helps explain Beck's description of the event as "nonpolitical" and his decision not to include elected officials in the program; IRS regulations prohibit nonprofits from sponsoring political events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and??
Click to expand...



I hope you're not holding your breath waiting for a logical response.....


----------



## Big Fitz

MaggieMae said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want ONE source? No wonder you don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one is more than zero, which is what you are showing everyone here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of more recent examples. However, I do find it intriguing that you people can't seem to provide any useful information that would prove me wrong:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC-ZJjFf4Yk&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Beck Mocks Pres. Obama's Daughter (Entire Radio Segment)[/ame]
> THIS is integrity?
> THIS is returning to God?
> THIS is returning to traditional values?
> THIS is what will bring people together?​
> Perhaps he did apologize (of course he had no other choice), but the damage had already been done.
> 
> And of course some of his lies continued even as he attempted to rally the troops to attend his bogus let's-all-come-together rally:
> _
> "The government is trying to now close the Lincoln Memorial for any kind of large gatherings," Beck said. *"This may be the last large gathering ever to assemble at the Lincoln Memorial. Historic, historic*."
> 
> "They (critics) have gone on to say that this is a slap in the face of Abraham Lincoln," Beck said. "Okay. So, I don't have a right -- I don't have a right to speak my mind and this -- *I told you, the reason why 8-28 is -- one reason why it's historic is because it may be the last time anyone is allowed to hold a rally at 8-28, and they will -- they will couch that in, it's too sacred of a spot."*
> 
> *"There is absolutely no attempt by the government to restrict gatherings at the Lincoln Memorial or at any of our sites," said Margie Ortiz, a National Park Service spokeswoman. "There is zero basis for his claim."*
> 
> The National Park Service issues about 3,000 permits a year for Lafayette Park, the White House sidewalks, as well as other park sites in the Capital area, including the Lincoln Memorial. About 60 percent of them are for "First Amendment Activity," Ortiz said._
> 
> PolitiFact | Glenn Beck claims government is trying to close Lincoln Memorial to large gatherings
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO!  Thanks for reminding me of such a great needling of the messiah for trying to pull a feel-good fast one on the public!  I remember laughing so hard I damn near drove off the road I teared up so bad.  Ohhh... marvelous to relive this comedy gem.

Listen here, puddin.

You keep taking the moral high road on this.  That strong backlighting makes you an awesome target.  You wanna play Rules for Radicals, you get to haul your gingerbread ass up to perfection first.  This criticism of using his own damn children to push public opinion and get cheap 'awww isn't she enlightened' cred, you deserve this shit done to you.

Daddy?  Did you pwug teh hwole?

Beck's been doing this shit for years, and you know what?  There's biblical precedent too if you wanna try and say he's not being holy enough to do what he's doing:  "The devil cannot abide being mocked."

Thanks for proving that point.    Christians aren't perfect, but thanks to Christ, they ARE forgiven, and you have no say over who is doing God's desire and who isn't.  Then again, God haters never are.


----------



## Big Fitz

Trajan said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there aren't enough people who agree with him to fund it.
> 
> He's a fringer. Funny that we get called that*, but obviously we represent the majority.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> someone should alert the media...
Click to expand...

They've been alerted.  That's them... frantically running away.


----------



## Avatar4321

First, I think there were much more than 100,000 at the Restoring Honor Rally. But heck, what do I know, I was in the middle of the crowd.

Second, I think way too many people on both sides of the aisle have completely missed the point of the rally. Which is rather sad.


----------



## Synthaholic

AquaAthena said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that Becks' was around 100,000
> 
> and Sharpton's was around 3,000
> 
> Fair or misrepresentation. Both technically accurate but clearly written with a biased slant.
> 
> 
> 
> Who has come out with an estimate of Sharpton's rally?
> 
> Link, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gateway Pundit
> 
> Headline:
> 
> *Bummer. Al Sharptons Counter-Freedom Rally Attracts Only 3,000 Supporters*
Click to expand...

A blog (readpinion) is the best you can do?


----------



## MaggieMae

Samson said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I chose one that was clips of clips, my bad. Find others yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pass on the invitation to reach up your ass and look for more of your shit on the basis that I don't want to be responsible for damaging your already addled brain.
> 
> Plus, it's gross.
Click to expand...






[Samson channeling his higher power]
"TRY CALLING HER A SLUT AND SEE IF THAT WORKS!"​


----------



## MaggieMae

Samson said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I chose one that was clips of clips, my bad. Find others yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pass on the invitation to reach up your ass and look for more of your shit on the basis that I don't want to be responsible for damaging your already addled brain.
> 
> Plus, it's gross.
Click to expand...







Samson channeling his higher power for
something better to insult MaggieMae​


----------



## Trajan

Samson said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of sheer kindness and an attempt at unity, I'm so sure. Asking people to leaving their ugly signage at home couldn't possibly have anything to do with this, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not holding your breath waiting for a logical response.....
Click to expand...


hey, there is always hope. 

whether one likes beck or not, like his message or not, its not like hes out there eating puppies, if the message doesn't resonate, fine, why knock it? 

Its all dreck...life people...get a life.


----------



## MaggieMae

Trajan said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he specifically asked for folks not to bring political signage etc. but don't let facts get in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of sheer kindness and an attempt at unity, I'm so sure. Asking people to leaving their ugly signage at home couldn't possibly have anything to do with this, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The foundation's sponsorship *of the rally helps explain Beck's description of the event as "nonpolitical" and his decision not to include elected officials in the program; IRS regulations prohibit nonprofits from sponsoring political events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and??
Click to expand...


These are toughies.


----------



## MaggieMae

Big Fitz said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> one is more than zero, which is what you are showing everyone here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of more recent examples. However, I do find it intriguing that you people can't seem to provide any useful information that would prove me wrong:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC-ZJjFf4Yk&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Beck Mocks Pres. Obama's Daughter (Entire Radio Segment)[/ame]
> THIS is integrity?
> THIS is returning to God?
> THIS is returning to traditional values?
> THIS is what will bring people together?​
> Perhaps he did apologize (of course he had no other choice), but the damage had already been done.
> 
> And of course some of his lies continued even as he attempted to rally the troops to attend his bogus let's-all-come-together rally:
> _
> "The government is trying to now close the Lincoln Memorial for any kind of large gatherings," Beck said. *"This may be the last large gathering ever to assemble at the Lincoln Memorial. Historic, historic*."
> 
> "They (critics) have gone on to say that this is a slap in the face of Abraham Lincoln," Beck said. "Okay. So, I don't have a right -- I don't have a right to speak my mind and this -- *I told you, the reason why 8-28 is -- one reason why it's historic is because it may be the last time anyone is allowed to hold a rally at 8-28, and they will -- they will couch that in, it's too sacred of a spot."*
> 
> *"There is absolutely no attempt by the government to restrict gatherings at the Lincoln Memorial or at any of our sites," said Margie Ortiz, a National Park Service spokeswoman. "There is zero basis for his claim."*
> 
> The National Park Service issues about 3,000 permits a year for Lafayette Park, the White House sidewalks, as well as other park sites in the Capital area, including the Lincoln Memorial. About 60 percent of them are for "First Amendment Activity," Ortiz said._
> 
> PolitiFact | Glenn Beck claims government is trying to close Lincoln Memorial to large gatherings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO!  Thanks for reminding me of such a great needling of the messiah for trying to pull a feel-good fast one on the public!  I remember laughing so hard I damn near drove off the road I teared up so bad.  Ohhh... marvelous to relive this comedy gem.
> 
> Listen here, puddin.
> 
> You keep taking the moral high road on this.  That strong backlighting makes you an awesome target.  You wanna play Rules for Radicals, you get to haul your gingerbread ass up to perfection first.  This criticism of using his own damn children to push public opinion and get cheap 'awww isn't she enlightened' cred, you deserve this shit done to you.
> 
> Daddy?  Did you pwug teh hwole?
> 
> Beck's been doing this shit for years, and you know what?  There's biblical precedent too if you wanna try and say he's not being holy enough to do what he's doing:  "The devil cannot abide being mocked."
> 
> Thanks for proving that point.    Christians aren't perfect, but thanks to Christ, they ARE forgiven, and you have no say over who is doing God's desire and who isn't.  Then again, God haters never are.
Click to expand...


Uh oh, strike a nerve did I? The [gentleman] doth protest too much, me thinks...


----------



## Trajan

> These are toughies.


cum hoc ergo propter hoc......good luck.


----------



## Samson

Synthaholic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has come out with an estimate of Sharpton's rally?
> 
> Link, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gateway Pundit
> 
> Headline:
> 
> *Bummer. Al Sharptons Counter-Freedom Rally Attracts Only 3,000 Supporters*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A blog (readpinion) is the best you can do?
Click to expand...


You didn't read the link, did ya, idiot?

The link quoted the Washington Post, which quoted Al Sharpton:

Let the line stretch. They already going to say there were only 2,000 or 3,000 of you here, Sharpton said.


----------



## Samson

MaggieMae said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I chose one that was clips of clips, my bad. Find others yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pass on the invitation to reach up your ass and look for more of your shit on the basis that I don't want to be responsible for damaging your already addled brain.
> 
> Plus, it's gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Samson channeling his higher power for
> something better to insult MaggieMae[/CENTER]
Click to expand...


Wow, the amount of intellect it took you to post that must have really hurt you.

Have some juice. 

Hope you can rest the remainder of the day.


----------



## Synthaholic

Samson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gateway Pundit
> 
> Headline:
> 
> *Bummer. Al Sharptons Counter-Freedom Rally Attracts Only 3,000 Supporters*
> 
> 
> 
> A blog (readpinion) is the best you can do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't read the link, did ya, idiot?
> 
> The link quoted the Washington Post, which quoted Al Sharpton:
> 
> Let the line stretch. They already going to say there were only 2,000 or 3,000 of you here, Sharpton said.
Click to expand...

Then link to that Washington Post story, idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic

AllieBaba said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gateway Pundit
> 
> Headline:
> 
> *Bummer. Al Sharptons Counter-Freedom Rally Attracts Only 3,000 Supporters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A right-wing blog. Good source...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what a blog is? You identify every source posted with information you don't like as a "blog". You look like an idiot.
Click to expand...

A blog is an opinion piece, not factual reporting.

Learn the difference.


----------



## Samson

AllieBaba said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gateway Pundit
> 
> Headline:
> 
> *Bummer. Al Sharptons Counter-Freedom Rally Attracts Only 3,000 Supporters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A right-wing blog. Good source...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what a blog is? You identify every source posted with information you don't like as a "blog". You look like an idiot.
Click to expand...


He's trying.

Unhappily, he has no counter-evidence, so the best that can be done is to use the questionable testimony of Al Sharpton, the most likely to inflate his "2,000-3,000" estimate.


----------



## AllieBaba

Synthaholic said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right-wing blog. Good source...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a blog is? You identify every source posted with information you don't like as a "blog". You look like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A blog is an opinion piece, not factual reporting.
> 
> Learn the difference.
Click to expand...


You're an idiot.
There's nothing that precludes blogs from being "factual". And they frequently link to other, non-biased sources. You watch for the links and the veracity of the post, and if it's factual, it's fucking factual.


----------



## Liberty

the CEO of race-baiting incorporated, Al Sharpton, got 2000 zombies to follow him. That's one for the history books.


----------



## Samson

Synthaholic said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> A right-wing blog. Good source...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a blog is? You identify every source posted with information you don't like as a "blog". You look like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A blog is an opinion piece, not factual reporting.
> 
> Learn the difference.
Click to expand...



Day-um you really are stupid.

The blog simply quotes the Washington Post, which quoted Al Sharpton.


----------



## strollingbones

32 pages on what glenn beck an
 sarah palin are doing....do i need to even say how sad that is


----------



## strollingbones

i was embarrassed when that ****** sharpton spoke at the democratic convention....

he should be tarred and feather....i remember when this pond scum rose to two feet.....

people live in the moment now and that allows lesser creatures like sharpton to rise to a position of anything...he is a total scam artist who would walk over his grandmother to rob his mother....


----------



## MaggieMae

Samson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a blog is? You identify every source posted with information you don't like as a "blog". You look like an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> A blog is an opinion piece, not factual reporting.
> 
> Learn the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Day-um you really are stupid.
> 
> The blog simply quotes the Washington Post, which quoted Al Sharpton.
Click to expand...


And Heaven Forbid any one of us should quote something from the Huffington Post that quoted the Washington Post that quoted the AP. It immediately becomes not credible according to the lamebrains on the right.

So whadaya gonna call me now, little man?  I'll let you have the last word so you can walk around feeling all smug the rest of the day, K?


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> 32 pages on what glenn beck an
> sarah palin are doing....do i need to even say how sad that is



Well, just for YOU, 'bones

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/130704-al-sharpton-s-rally-attracts.html#post2672102



strollingbones said:


> i was embarrassed when that ****** sharpton spoke at the democratic convention....
> 
> he should be tarred and feather....i remember when this pond scum rose to two feet.....
> 
> people live in the moment now and that allows lesser creatures like sharpton to rise to a position of anything...he is a total scam artist who would walk over his grandmother to rob his mother....


----------



## Samson

MaggieMae said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A blog is an opinion piece, not factual reporting.
> 
> Learn the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day-um you really are stupid.
> 
> The blog simply quotes the Washington Post, which quoted Al Sharpton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Heaven Forbid any one of us should quote something from the Huffington Post that quoted the Washington Post that quoted the AP. It immediately becomes not credible according to the lamebrains on the right.
> 
> So whadaya gonna call me now, little man?  I'll let you have the last word so you can walk around feeling all smug the rest of the day, K?
Click to expand...


Sadly...

Around you, its too easy to feel smug.

But hey, if you had any counter-evidence from the quote from Huffington quoting the WP, quoting the AP, where the fuck is it? Still trying to pull it from your ass, is my guess.


----------



## Big Fitz

> Uh oh, strike a nerve did I? The [gentleman] doth protest too much, me thinks...



ROFL!  you think you touched a nerve by bringing that marvelous bit of comedy and then bitching for a post about it?  To Quote one of your patron saints, Rosie O'Donnell... "DELOOOOOOOSIONAL!"


----------



## Avatar4321

Tea Party, Glenn Beck, Chicago Tea Party - TrackitFan

Looks like some are claiming over 500,000. There is a picture at the link. That corresponds well to what I saw. I can post the pics i have too. But they arent really at a good angle.


----------



## Avatar4321

my pics from right in front of the WW2 memorial. It was jammed pack. And that area supposedly holds 200,000 people when at capacity.

That'ts not including the overflow area which was jammed pack as well and the area from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument which was very full as well.

Id say 500,000 may be a good estimate. And thats not counting the people who were waiting in line for the metro longer and made it late.


----------



## Sinatra

Beck Rally a Huge Success

*Hundreds of thousands of hopeful Americans descend upon Washington DC in a collective message urging citizens to restore honor to their country*.

_...No better example of Becks far reaching and profound influence upon a seemingly ever growing audience of followers can be found than the hundreds of thousands of American citizens who travelled to Washington D.C. to participate in what Glenn Beck himself described as a Restoring Honor rally, where the message was not to be so much political as it was to be a message of hope, and honoring those willing to sacrifice for others.  The general tone of the rally did in fact remain for the most part just that  hopeful.  Beck spoke often of God, and warned that America was losing its way, that, as the Founding Fathers had warned, Americas demise would only come when its people lost faith in its Creator._

_...Among the many media figures at the national level today, none appear so in tune with the depths of concern and dissatisfaction that exists among Americans across the nation than Glenn Beck.  With debt and unemployment at frightening levels, with an Obama White House increasingly detached and seemingly incompetent in the face of challenge, and a Democrat Congress that time and again appears too willing to legislate against the will of the people, the November elections are poised to enact via the American voter, a sweeping rebuke of progressive liberalism._


*FULL ARTICLE HERE:*

Beck Rally a Huge Success | Newsflavor


----------



## Samson

Avatar4321 said:


> my pics from right in front of the WW2 memorial. It was jammed pack. And that area supposedly holds 200,000 people when at capacity.
> 
> That'ts not including the overflow area which was jammed pack as well and the area from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument which was very full as well.
> 
> Id say 500,000 may be a good estimate. And thats not counting the people who were waiting in line for the metro longer and made it late.



Did you see anyone from the Sparpton Rally?


----------



## Avatar4321

Samson said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my pics from right in front of the WW2 memorial. It was jammed pack. And that area supposedly holds 200,000 people when at capacity.
> 
> That'ts not including the overflow area which was jammed pack as well and the area from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument which was very full as well.
> 
> Id say 500,000 may be a good estimate. And thats not counting the people who were waiting in line for the metro longer and made it late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see anyone from the Sparpton Rally?
Click to expand...


No. But they would have been welcome to join us as long as they were peaceful.


----------



## Samson

Avatar4321 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my pics from right in front of the WW2 memorial. It was jammed pack. And that area supposedly holds 200,000 people when at capacity.
> 
> That'ts not including the overflow area which was jammed pack as well and the area from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument which was very full as well.
> 
> Id say 500,000 may be a good estimate. And thats not counting the people who were waiting in line for the metro longer and made it late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see anyone from the Sparpton Rally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But they would have been welcome to join us as long as they were peaceful.
Click to expand...


I don't see a SINGLE Sign being raised.....seems to be pretty peaceful.....On the other hand check out the shirt at Al's rally...seems to smack of "Violent Imagry:"



daveman said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look through the Washington Post Photos,
> you'll find one of a black man wearing a t-shirt of Obama swinging his fist over an unconscious elderly white man
> 
> Al Sharpton's 'Reclaim the Dream' march
Click to expand...


----------



## Avatar4321

Samson said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see anyone from the Sparpton Rally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But they would have been welcome to join us as long as they were peaceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see a SINGLE Sign being raised.....seems to be pretty peaceful.....On the other hand
Click to expand...


There were some signs on the fringes outside but they were protesting the rally. 

One guy had a sign that started with "Freedom can't exist without socialism" i stopped reading after that. 

Another had one saying "Glenn Beck makes a profit off lying"

There was a Black Woman with a sign "Black Lesbians" Not exactly sure what she was trying to accomplish.

My favorate was actually with the rally. A black man and a White man were clasping arms and holding a sign "Am I racist?"

But it really wasn't political. There werent signs anywhere on the grounds. It was nice.


----------



## Avatar4321

Samson said:


> On the other hand check out the shirt at Al's rally...seems to smack of "Violent Imagry:"
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look through the Washington Post Photos,
> you'll find one of a black man wearing a t-shirt of Obama swinging his fist over an unconscious elderly white man
> 
> Al Sharpton's 'Reclaim the Dream' march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I think the Elder White man was Senator McCain. It makes sense. lol


----------



## Samson

Avatar4321 said:


> I think the Elder White man was Senator McCain. It makes sense. lol



I think you are right.

And I cannot wait to market a similar shirt with Obama unconscious after having been beaten by a white man.

I'm certain everyone will agree: It makes sense.


----------



## saveliberty

Sharpton needs angry black men to exist.  Obama need division to complete his socialist agenda.


----------



## Big Fitz

:::in pussyassed liberal freakout voice:::: 
Over 90% of Al Sharpton's Rally was of Black People!  Isn't tolerance WONDERFUL???
157% of Beck's Rally were White People!  What a bunch of RACISTS!


----------



## Samson

saveliberty said:


> Sharpton needs angry black men to exist.  Obama need division to complete his socialist agenda.



Sharpton is clearly a dinosaur;



> NEW YORK (NNPA)  Black Civil Rights leaders are furious that they will not be able to organize a march to commemorate the 47th anniversary of the historic March on Washington and Dr. Martin Luther Kings famed I Have A Dream speech at the location where it happened this year because infamous right wing Fox News personality and radio host Glenn Beck already booked the Lincoln Memorial on Aug. 28th to hold his own rally.
> Black Leaders Are Furious Over Glenn Beck&#8217;s MLK Rally | News One



With only 3,000 in attendance of his 8/28 Rally in the middle of Washington DC, a predominately black city, it is clear that while he and other Black Civil Rights Leaders may be "furious," the vast majority of blacks couldn't give a shit.


----------



## AquaAthena

saveliberty said:


> Sharpton needs angry black men to exist.  Obama need division to complete his socialist agenda.



It's part and parcel of the plan.


----------



## Samson

AquaAthena said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpton needs angry black men to exist.  Obama need division to complete his socialist agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's part and parcel of the plan.
Click to expand...


Well, he's gonna need a heluva lot more than 3,000 in August 2012.

I'm sure REVEREND Sharpton has already made reservations at the Lincoln Memorial....

Perhaps he'll even say a CHRISTIAN prayer for Obama Hussein.


----------



## saveliberty

If Beck drew even 1-3% of a black attendance, he equalled or exceeded Sharpton.  Rev. Al better think about that before he has another rally.


----------



## Samson

saveliberty said:


> If Beck drew even 1-3% of a black attendance, he equalled or exceeded Sharpton.  Rev. Al better think about that before he has another rally.



I'm sure Rev. Al isn't the only one comparing the size of the two rallys...... the janitorial staff had to work overtime at the White House this weekend....


----------



## Avatar4321

Im watching the Rally online again. I really don't think people understand the significance of it. But we all will. The Restoring Honor Rally will be remembered for the Generations. It has changed lives, and will do so for many years to come.


----------



## Dr Grump

Avatar4321 said:


> my pics from right in front of the WW2 memorial. It was jammed pack. And that area supposedly holds 200,000 people when at capacity.
> 
> That'ts not including the overflow area which was jammed pack as well and the area from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument which was very full as well.
> 
> Id say 500,000 may be a good estimate. And thats not counting the people who were waiting in line for the metro longer and made it late.



Interesting pics. I have reasonably good eyes - couldn't see one black person in your pics...no surprises there....


----------



## ekrem

In foreign press it was termed as rascist meeting.
Persons like him called hatemongers.
Very negative reporting.

Here, from the free-world:
Germany:
US-Moderator Glenn Beck: Der oberste Einpeitscher | Medien- Frankfurter Rundschau
US-Protestbewegung: Die Kreidefresser von Washington | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE

Austria:
A TV-twerp insitigates America
Gegen Obama: Ein Fernseh-Heini wiegelt Amerika auf - Demo in Washington - Nachrichten - krone.at

Turkey:
ABD'de ýrkçý beyazlar tarihi günde Obama'yý protesto etti - Hürriyet Dünya


----------



## ekrem

Political right and religious
Ultraconservative religious proove they are a power factor in USA
Rechts und religiös : Eine Gefahr für Obama? - n-tv.de

Ultraconservative and religious right march through Washington:
Kundgebung der Ultrakonservativen: Zehntausende Obama-Gegner marschieren durch Washington | FTD.de

Parts of German speaking press seem to be disappointed. No hopey-changey. US Talibans at their Best.


----------



## Avatar4321

There were people of all races there. Heck, more minorities spoke than anyone else.

Listen to what actually happened. Don't stay in ignorance.


----------



## ekrem

Explosive mix: Patriotism, Conservatism and Religion
religious proove their might
Explosive Mischung in den USA | Nachrichten für Franken, Bayern und die Welt - mainpost.de

In almost every article it is stated that those are vastly "white man". 
Will not post anymore articles. 
I just wanted to give you a picture from *outside*.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

The rally was great and for those that say no blacks were there and lying through their teeth.


----------



## saveliberty

ekrem said:


> In foreign press it was termed as rascist meeting.
> Persons like him called hatemongers.
> Very negative reporting.
> 
> Here, from the free-world:
> Germany:
> US-Moderator Glenn Beck: Der oberste Einpeitscher | Medien- Frankfurter Rundschau
> US-Protestbewegung: Die Kreidefresser von Washington | Politik | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Austria:
> A TV-twerp insitigates America
> Gegen Obama: Ein Fernseh-Heini wiegelt Amerika auf - Demo in Washington - Nachrichten - krone.at
> 
> Turkey:
> ABD'de ýrkçý beyazlar tarihi günde Obama'yý protesto etti - Hürriyet Dünya



Of course they viewed it as negative.  It is a rejection of the direction Europe is headed.  About time.


----------



## MaggieMae

strollingbones said:


> i was embarrassed when that ****** sharpton spoke at the democratic convention....
> 
> he should be tarred and feather....i remember when this pond scum rose to two feet.....
> 
> people live in the moment now and that allows lesser creatures like sharpton to rise to a position of anything...he is a total scam artist who would walk over his grandmother to rob his mother....



I don't think Sharpton (or even Jesse Jackson) are THE most popular spokesmen among the black communities these days. Sharpton has always been a racist, no doubt about it _and everyone knows that_, so it wasn't necessary for your over-the-top words which only brought *you* down to street level.


----------



## Samson

MaggieMae said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was embarrassed when that ****** sharpton spoke at the democratic convention....
> 
> he should be tarred and feather....i remember when this pond scum rose to two feet.....
> 
> people live in the moment now and that allows lesser creatures like sharpton to rise to a position of anything...he is a total scam artist who would walk over his grandmother to rob his mother....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Sharpton (or even Jesse Jackson) are THE most popular spokesmen among the black communities these days. Sharpton has always been a racist, no doubt about it _and everyone knows that_, so it wasn't necessary for your over-the-top words which only brought *you* down to street level.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## California Girl

Dr Grump said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my pics from right in front of the WW2 memorial. It was jammed pack. And that area supposedly holds 200,000 people when at capacity.
> 
> That'ts not including the overflow area which was jammed pack as well and the area from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument which was very full as well.
> 
> Id say 500,000 may be a good estimate. And thats not counting the people who were waiting in line for the metro longer and made it late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting pics. I have reasonably good eyes - couldn't see one black person in your pics...no surprises there....
Click to expand...


Really? Maybe you know more than even the liberal media - because even they had to admit a decent turnout of 'minorities'. The estimate is that 13% of the crowd was 'non-white'.... although I prefer to lump them all together and just call them 'Americans'.


----------



## Avatar4321

Avatar4321 said:


> my pics from right in front of the WW2 memorial. It was jammed pack. And that area supposedly holds 200,000 people when at capacity.
> 
> That'ts not including the overflow area which was jammed pack as well and the area from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument which was very full as well.
> 
> Id say 500,000 may be a good estimate. And thats not counting the people who were waiting in line for the metro longer and made it late.



Some of the pics I've posted. For anyone who missed it earlier.


----------



## Avatar4321

Avatar4321 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my pics from right in front of the WW2 memorial. It was jammed pack. And that area supposedly holds 200,000 people when at capacity.
> 
> That'ts not including the overflow area which was jammed pack as well and the area from the WW2 memorial to the Washington Monument which was very full as well.
> 
> Id say 500,000 may be a good estimate. And thats not counting the people who were waiting in line for the metro longer and made it late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the pics I've posted. For anyone who missed it earlier.
Click to expand...


So i guess the pics didnt end up in the quote. whoops;.


----------



## G.T.

Glenn Beck rally sparks debate over crowd size - Yahoo! News

_CBS commissioned an estimate from AirPhotosLive, a company that provides crowd sizes based on aerial photos. CBS noted that there's a margin of error of plus or minus 9,000. So, by this estimate, there were as few as 78,000 attendees or as many as 96,000._






lol this is the best though: _Republican U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann told supporters shortly after the rally that "we're not going to let anyone get away with saying there were less than a million here today &#8212; because we were witnesses." _


----------



## Liberty

G.T. said:


> Glenn Beck rally sparks debate over crowd size - Yahoo! News
> 
> _CBS commissioned an estimate from AirPhotosLive, a company that provides crowd sizes based on aerial photos. CBS noted that there's a margin of error of plus or minus 9,000. So, by this estimate, there were as few as 78,000 attendees or as many as 96,000._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is the best though: _Republican U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann told supporters shortly after the rally that "we're not going to let anyone get away with saying there were less than a million here today &#8212; because we were witnesses." _



the reflecting pool and monument take 300,000 people, and the people were spilling over into the tree lines  and streets. do the math, fucker.


----------



## G.T.

Liberty said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck rally sparks debate over crowd size - Yahoo! News
> 
> _CBS commissioned an estimate from AirPhotosLive, a company that provides crowd sizes based on aerial photos. CBS noted that there's a margin of error of plus or minus 9,000. So, by this estimate, there were as few as 78,000 attendees or as many as 96,000._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is the best though: _Republican U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann told supporters shortly after the rally that "we're not going to let anyone get away with saying there were less than a million here today &#8212; because we were witnesses." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reflecting pool and monument take 300,000 people, and the people were spilling over into the tree lines  and streets. do the math, fucker.
Click to expand...

 At listening to your estimate over a company that exists solely just to do that.


----------



## Big Fitz

G.T. said:


> Glenn Beck rally sparks debate over crowd size - Yahoo! News
> 
> _CBS commissioned an estimate from AirPhotosLive, a company that provides crowd sizes based on aerial photos. CBS noted that there's a margin of error of plus or minus 9,000. So, by this estimate, there were as few as 78,000 attendees or as many as 96,000._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is the best though: _Republican U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann told supporters shortly after the rally that "we're not going to let anyone get away with saying there were less than a million here today &#8212; because we were witnesses." _


And here's the latest talking point.  Minimize the size of the crowd to only a few radicals.

Too bad the size of the area is already well known and pictures show it overflowing by double, plus the people who arrived late.

These are also the same idiots who called the "million Mom march" for over a million when it was more like 250-500k, and the million man march needed help to the tune of a few hundred thousand as well.


----------



## Liberty

G.T. said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck rally sparks debate over crowd size - Yahoo! News
> 
> _CBS commissioned an estimate from AirPhotosLive, a company that provides crowd sizes based on aerial photos. CBS noted that there's a margin of error of plus or minus 9,000. So, by this estimate, there were as few as 78,000 attendees or as many as 96,000._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is the best though: _Republican U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann told supporters shortly after the rally that "we're not going to let anyone get away with saying there were less than a million here today  because we were witnesses." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reflecting pool and monument take 300,000 people, and the people were spilling over into the tree lines  and streets. do the math, fucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At listening to your estimate over a company that exists solely just to do that.
Click to expand...


aww poor baby cant look at pictures and see that the crowd spilled way over the reflecting pool area? there there...someday you will have a brain of your own.


----------



## G.T.

No, I can't look at pictures and make professional estimates without guessing. There are companies that do this professionally. They say 78-96K. 

Bachman says a Million. aaaaahahahahahaha


----------



## Samson

Big Fitz said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck rally sparks debate over crowd size - Yahoo! News
> 
> _CBS commissioned an estimate from AirPhotosLive, a company that provides crowd sizes based on aerial photos. CBS noted that there's a margin of error of plus or minus 9,000. So, by this estimate, there were as few as 78,000 attendees or as many as 96,000._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is the best though: _Republican U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann told supporters shortly after the rally that "we're not going to let anyone get away with saying there were less than a million here today  because we were witnesses." _
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the latest talking point.  Minimize the size of the crowd to only a few radicals.
> 
> Too bad the size of the area is already well known and pictures show it overflowing by double, plus the people who arrived late.
> 
> These are also the same idiots who called the "million Mom march" for over a million when it was more like 250-500k, and the million man march needed help to the tune of a few hundred thousand as well.
Click to expand...


Million_ MAN_ March.......you realise it was The Organizers of this Demonstration's Whining about the National Park Services undercount that changed NPS policy in 2005 to NOT EVER ANNOUNCE THEIR COUNT.


----------



## Liberty

GT-

might you consider asking for this for your birthday from your mommy?


----------



## G.T.

All I see is a blank image.


----------



## Liberty

G.T. said:


> All I see is a blank image.



of course you do.


----------



## G.T.

Hey, if that's all it takes to make you giggle, I heard watching ants work can be pretty funny. www.antfarms.com


----------



## Shogun

so.. how long before the cloned and pasted images are found?  So, does the tea party prefer Gimp or Photoshop?


Gimp is the application that Thomas Jefferson would have used, you know.


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> so.. how long before the cloned and pasted images are found?  So, does the tea party prefer Gimp or Photoshop?
> 
> 
> Gimp is the application that Thomas Jefferson would have used, you know.



jefferson would have probably took you behind a building and then shot you in the face, *YOU KNOW.*


----------



## G.T.

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.. how long before the cloned and pasted images are found?  So, does the tea party prefer Gimp or Photoshop?
> 
> 
> Gimp is the application that Thomas Jefferson would have used, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jefferson would have probably took you behind a building and then shot you in the face, *YOU KNOW.*
Click to expand...


Sounds like a loose cannon in that case. Murder = prison.


----------



## The Infidel

G.T. said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.. how long before the cloned and pasted images are found?  So, does the tea party prefer Gimp or Photoshop?
> 
> 
> Gimp is the application that Thomas Jefferson would have used, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jefferson would have probably took you behind a building and then shot you in the face, *YOU KNOW.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a loose cannon in that case. Murder = prison.
Click to expand...


Not in Ted Kennedy's case  ..... it ='d a senate seat.



Just sayin'


----------



## G.T.

The Infidel said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> jefferson would have probably took you behind a building and then shot you in the face, *YOU KNOW.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a loose cannon in that case. Murder = prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in Ted Kennedy's case  ..... it ='d a senate seat.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'
Click to expand...


At worst it was murder, at best it was involuntary manslaughter.


----------



## Samson

Thank GOD this thread has finally gone so far down the shitter than I can unsubscribe.


----------



## California Girl

G.T. said:


> Glenn Beck rally sparks debate over crowd size - Yahoo! News
> 
> _CBS commissioned an estimate from AirPhotosLive, a company that provides crowd sizes based on aerial photos. CBS noted that there's a margin of error of plus or minus 9,000. So, by this estimate, there were as few as 78,000 attendees or as many as 96,000._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is the best though: _Republican U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann told supporters shortly after the rally that "we're not going to let anyone get away with saying there were less than a million here today  because we were witnesses." _



Thing is, they were in the employ of a media company.... and... (and this is quite a big AND).... They don't do an academic count.... I personally prefer an academic view (that'll scare the liberals, I know.... a conservative who actually agrees with scientific methodology).... And the guy I use is a University based expert in crowd estimation. He used to be the guy that the media went to for accurate figures.... but, he is not longer giving official crowd estimates for any event. So, I'll go with his figures. Because he is a non biased observer.... and a liberal.


----------



## The Infidel

samson said:


> thank god this thread has finally gone so far down the shitter than i can unsubscribe.



*eject eject eject!!!!!*


----------



## G.T.

California Girl said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck rally sparks debate over crowd size - Yahoo! News
> 
> _CBS commissioned an estimate from AirPhotosLive, a company that provides crowd sizes based on aerial photos. CBS noted that there's a margin of error of plus or minus 9,000. So, by this estimate, there were as few as 78,000 attendees or as many as 96,000._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is the best though: _Republican U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann told supporters shortly after the rally that "we're not going to let anyone get away with saying there were less than a million here today &#8212; because we were witnesses." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, they were in the employ of a media company.... and... (and this is quite a big AND).... They don't do an academic count.... I personally prefer an academic view (that'll scare the liberals, I know.... a conservative who actually agrees with scientific methodology).... And the guy I use is a University based expert in crowd estimation. He used to be the guy that the media went to for accurate figures.... but, he is not longer giving official crowd estimates for any event. So, I'll go with his figures. Because he is a non biased observer.... and a liberal.
Click to expand...


An employee of a media company means zilch. CBS couldn't approach a professional company and say, at risk of full disclosure and ethics investigations, "please skew the numbers to be less for our reporting." That's a ridiculous assumption, it's too cynical for me. 

You wouldn't believe a random poster online citing "someone I know," so why bother ever saying that in the first place if you're not going to name the mother fucker. It's a moot thing to say, nobody's going to just go "humph, she must be telling the truth."


and eta: your "guy" who you claim is much more accurate says 90-110. That's a 20k range, and that's also relatively pretty fucking close to the "CBS employee" you're so skeptical of.


----------



## California Girl

G.T. said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck rally sparks debate over crowd size - Yahoo! News
> 
> _CBS commissioned an estimate from AirPhotosLive, a company that provides crowd sizes based on aerial photos. CBS noted that there's a margin of error of plus or minus 9,000. So, by this estimate, there were as few as 78,000 attendees or as many as 96,000._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this is the best though: _Republican U.S. Rep. Michele Bachmann told supporters shortly after the rally that "we're not going to let anyone get away with saying there were less than a million here today  because we were witnesses." _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, they were in the employ of a media company.... and... (and this is quite a big AND).... They don't do an academic count.... I personally prefer an academic view (that'll scare the liberals, I know.... a conservative who actually agrees with scientific methodology).... And the guy I use is a University based expert in crowd estimation. He used to be the guy that the media went to for accurate figures.... but, he is not longer giving official crowd estimates for any event. So, I'll go with his figures. Because he is a non biased observer.... and a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An employee of a media company means zilch. CBS couldn't approach a professional company and say, at risk of full disclosure and ethics investigations, "please skew the numbers to be less for our reporting." That's a ridiculous assumption, it's too cynical for me.
> 
> You wouldn't believe a random poster online citing "someone I know," so why bother ever saying that in the first place if you're not going to name the mother fucker. It's a moot thing to say, nobody's going to just go "humph, she must be telling the truth."
> 
> 
> and eta: your "guy" who you claim is much more accurate says 90-110. That's a 20k range, and that's also relatively pretty fucking close to the "CBS employee" you're so skeptical of.
Click to expand...


I have always said I use my own sources. I also always tell people they are free to accept or not.... It means nothing to me.... You clearly focused on the small issue and ignored the big one.... That of the methodology.... Is that because you can't square that one away quite so easily or did you just ignore it? The methodology is the absolutely vital thing. Without knowing that, how can anyone put any faith in the information provided? You might - I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## G.T.

California Girl said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, they were in the employ of a media company.... and... (and this is quite a big AND).... They don't do an academic count.... I personally prefer an academic view (that'll scare the liberals, I know.... a conservative who actually agrees with scientific methodology).... And the guy I use is a University based expert in crowd estimation. He used to be the guy that the media went to for accurate figures.... but, he is not longer giving official crowd estimates for any event. So, I'll go with his figures. Because he is a non biased observer.... and a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An employee of a media company means zilch. CBS couldn't approach a professional company and say, at risk of full disclosure and ethics investigations, "please skew the numbers to be less for our reporting." That's a ridiculous assumption, it's too cynical for me.
> 
> You wouldn't believe a random poster online citing "someone I know," so why bother ever saying that in the first place if you're not going to name the mother fucker. It's a moot thing to say, nobody's going to just go "humph, she must be telling the truth."
> 
> 
> and eta: your "guy" who you claim is much more accurate says 90-110. That's a 20k range, and that's also relatively pretty fucking close to the "CBS employee" you're so skeptical of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have always said I use my own sources. I also always tell people they are free to accept or not.... It means nothing to me.... You clearly focused on the small issue and ignored the big one.... That of the methodology.... Is that because you can't square that one away quite so easily or did you just ignore it? The methodology is the absolutely vital thing. Without knowing that, how can anyone put any faith in the information provided? You might - I certainly wouldn't.
Click to expand...



I'll field that by telling you that if your guy says 90-110K, then his methodology is horrendous. His "range" is give or take 18% of his high-estimate.......................in other words, a 20K cushion when he "thinks" you're talking roughly 100K people is uh.....pretty "lenient" in judging his "accuracy."


----------



## saveliberty

It is safe to report it was at least 30 times bigger than Sharpton's rally.  With 4% of Beck's gathering being black, it would mean more black folk showed up to Beck's rally.  Where are the liberal reports of riots at Beck's?


----------



## G.T.

saveliberty said:


> It is safe to report it was at least 30 times bigger than Sharpton's rally.  With 4% of Beck's gathering being black, it would mean more black folk showed up to Beck's rally.  Where are the liberal reports of riots at Beck's?



Difference is, who the fuck is defending Al Sharpton? That's in your head.....whereas, Beck's doing fine with "defenders." 

I don't care if he had 4K people there. It's still lame/sad to me. Having 100+K is just horrific. I might actually start my own madame cleo service. You can get really rich from gullible peoplez


----------



## Liberty

beck doesnt need defenders...just those who already know the obvious to point it out. it doesnt take a stretch by any means.


----------



## California Girl

G.T. said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> An employee of a media company means zilch. CBS couldn't approach a professional company and say, at risk of full disclosure and ethics investigations, "please skew the numbers to be less for our reporting." That's a ridiculous assumption, it's too cynical for me.
> 
> You wouldn't believe a random poster online citing "someone I know," so why bother ever saying that in the first place if you're not going to name the mother fucker. It's a moot thing to say, nobody's going to just go "humph, she must be telling the truth."
> 
> 
> and eta: your "guy" who you claim is much more accurate says 90-110. That's a 20k range, and that's also relatively pretty fucking close to the "CBS employee" you're so skeptical of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always said I use my own sources. I also always tell people they are free to accept or not.... It means nothing to me.... You clearly focused on the small issue and ignored the big one.... That of the methodology.... Is that because you can't square that one away quite so easily or did you just ignore it? The methodology is the absolutely vital thing. Without knowing that, how can anyone put any faith in the information provided? You might - I certainly wouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll field that by telling you that if your guy says 90-110K, then his methodology is horrendous. His "range" is give or take 18% of his high-estimate.......................in other words, a 20K cushion when he "thinks" you're talking roughly 100K people is uh.....pretty "lenient" in judging his "accuracy."
Click to expand...


The reason why it's so large is because he doesn't have images for the whole time that the rally took place. That's why. See, you only had to ask.... He gave me his opinion on an accurate figure - but it is his opinion.... not a fact. He said, in his opinion, the crowd  - at its peak was '120,000 - give or take 6,000' either way.... But, like all academics - he is obsessional about having ALL the images before he would commit to a stated figure.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Samson said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honor been restored yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Mr. clean you really know how to bring it.
> 
> Do you have issue with one of the messages one of the speakers have said at the rally?
> 
> Or do you have absolutely nothing to make the rally look bad so resort to some silly comment like above?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it a "silly comment?"
> 
> Implied in the name of the rally is that our present government (society?) is dishonerable.
> 
> I assume this is because we spend more than we make, and don't, or cannot realistically repay, our debt without extending it beyond our own generation (or even further into the future).
> Furthermore, I assume the main objective of the rally will be to "Restore" reponsibility to government spending so that it is somewhere within, _or even NEAR_, a budgeted income.
Click to expand...


Why is it a silly comment....for these reasons


----------



## Liberty




----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

MaggieMae said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Lonesome Rhodes Beck swears this is not political, who does he blame for the loss of honor he claims to want to restore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to Beck claiming 9.12 as his day for rallying patriots? Why move it to THIS day?
Click to expand...


He is still having a 9/12 rally.  He didn't move it at all.


----------



## G.T.

California Girl said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always said I use my own sources. I also always tell people they are free to accept or not.... It means nothing to me.... You clearly focused on the small issue and ignored the big one.... That of the methodology.... Is that because you can't square that one away quite so easily or did you just ignore it? The methodology is the absolutely vital thing. Without knowing that, how can anyone put any faith in the information provided? You might - I certainly wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll field that by telling you that if your guy says 90-110K, then his methodology is horrendous. His "range" is give or take 18% of his high-estimate.......................in other words, a 20K cushion when he "thinks" you're talking roughly 100K people is uh.....pretty "lenient" in judging his "accuracy."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason why it's so large is because he doesn't have images for the whole time that the rally took place. That's why. See, you only had to ask.... He gave me his opinion on an accurate figure - but it is his opinion.... not a fact. He said, in his opinion, the crowd  - at its peak was '120,000 - give or take 6,000' either way.... But, like all academics - he is obsessional about having ALL the images before he would commit to a stated figure.
Click to expand...



Let's compare the methodologies. I'm hoping to see where it is, exactly, you found fault in the 3rd party vendor of CBS's. What exactly do you take issue with, specifically, regarding their methodology and what does he do differently, specifically?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Has this turned into a "size" argument instead of a "how it was used" argument?


----------



## G.T.

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Has this turned into a "size" argument instead of a "how it was used" argument?



I think Michelle Bachman is a useful tool.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I've been watching the rallies and all the anti-beck rally people were WAY off base with their assumptions.
> 
> Its not even politicial.  It actually is about some principles and celebrating those such as Faith, Honor, and Charity.
> 
> Some of you truly are just lost individuals who have nothing but hate and are so blinded by that hate that you can't see something when its right in front of you.  All you see is "Evil Beck" and make yourselves out to be very petty individuals for attacking him when he is actually sending out a good message at this particular rally.
> 
> I pray that you can all get over your hate and celebrate the principles of equality, faith in each other and something greater than ourselves, hope that we can all come together across political lines in the name of charity, and love for our fellow citizens that this rally has been honoring for the last 45 min that i've watched it on facebook.



I saw someone repped this post and I re-read it.   Wow its kind of a smackdown eh


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

G.T. said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has this turned into a "size" argument instead of a "how it was used" argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Michelle Bachman is a useful tool.
Click to expand...


Is it her size or how she is used?  

Sorry sorry.   Where were we again?


----------



## MaggieMae

saveliberty said:


> It is safe to report it was at least 30 times bigger than Sharpton's rally.  With 4% of Beck's gathering being black, it would mean more black folk showed up to Beck's rally.  Where are the liberal reports of riots at Beck's?



The rally-goers were specifically told to leave their anger at home.


----------



## MaggieMae

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Has this turned into a "size" argument instead of a "how it was used" argument?



Good question. In this case, size really doesn't matter. 

My only objection is that we're all supposed to believe Glenn Beck has suddenly become the great Uniter.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

MaggieMae said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has this turned into a "size" argument instead of a "how it was used" argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. In this case, size really doesn't matter.
> 
> My only objection is that we're all supposed to believe Glenn Beck has suddenly become the great Uniter.
Click to expand...


Well if thats the case he left me behind as I am not a big religion or Jesus type of guy.

I do know there is a power greater than humankind which I call God and other forces such as Karma that are real, I have faith in many things, but I hate religion and thats where Beck always loses me.


----------



## Terry

I know this thread is old but since I haven't been here for a bit I want to tell you my experience at the 8/28 rally.

We got to the metro station (last stop furthest away from DC, Close to springfield) at 7am.  The line was approximately 2 NYC blocks long, there were two lines this long.  It was painstaking wait. Everyone was very nice and orderly.  We didn't get on the METRO until 10:25.  We got off at the Arlington Cemetery exit and walked across the bridge.  It was about a quarter mile or less.  Once we got there, Sarah Palin was just finishing her speech.  Mind you when we got on the metro the line we were in was 3 football fields long if not LONGER. It was incredible.  As we were walking across the bridge I heard this man give his kids a quick history lesson and why it is important to be here.  He said it is first and foremost about God and Country.  This was a Black Man by the way.

The crowd was so dense we knew there was no way we could get close so we said lets walk down to the monument this way we can at least breath.  I kid you not the density of the crowd was so much that you smelt and felt the sweat coming off the back of ones neck in front of you.  It took us 45 minutes just to walk to the monument to get past the crowd. It was baby steps walking.  

This density was from the edge of the reflecting pool and way past the tree line.  We actually on the way back and to go far to the left just to avoid the crowd.  We couldn't hear anything, we couldn't see anything, but we saw countless of people praying, holding their children and taken it in.  After it ended we stayed for a few in order for the metro to ease up.  I couldn't believe how many were packed in the area.  The only trash I saw was in the garbage can one had some overflow, but I saw a guy come along with a bag and put a new one in.  He looked like a normal attendee like us.  It was very hot, but not as bad as it could have been for that time of year. 

All in all it was a great experience, met some people, and spoke to many.

One couple flew in from Oregon the night before, sat in the park all night.  They said they wouldn't have missed it for the world.  Met another couple with a baby who drove up from Florida. There were countless people like this I spoke to.  I kind of felt bad when they asked me where I was from I said Virginia. LOL

The negative press were so wrong, my husband and I tried to guess at the number of people there and we knew well over 500k.  I believe when Mr. Beck had his photo taken it was at 10 am (not sure) All those massive of people who were still in line behind us, I don't think ever made it there in time.  If you count them all. My gosh, I just don't know but there were so many like this at the metro and not just at the one I was at either.  

The metro police I heard say that he has never seen it like this EVER!  I saw a lot of people enter Arlington Cemetery to pay their respects.  I thought that was cool.  I didn't see any anger, I saw a few "Don't tread on me Flags" they were way stage left.  No signs at all.  

Anyway, to the nay sayers you were not there. I was, and I'm telling you MASSIVE amounts of people who paid their own way to be there.


----------



## Terry

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has this turned into a "size" argument instead of a "how it was used" argument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. In this case, size really doesn't matter.
> 
> My only objection is that we're all supposed to believe Glenn Beck has suddenly become the great Uniter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if thats the case he left me behind as I am not a big religion or Jesus type of guy.
> 
> I do know there is a power greater than humankind which I call God and other forces such as Karma that are real, I have faith in many things, but I hate religion and thats where Beck always loses me.
Click to expand...

Beck has never pushed one Religion! He says to believe and pray to whomever your God is.


----------

